# Mid-End of September Testing Party (continued from End of August thread) - Join Me!



## Turtle0630

This is a continuation from the End of August Testing Party thread. New friends are welcome as well! Let me know what day you're planning on testing and I'll get you added. Good luck ladies, I hope to see lots of BFP's on here! 
:dust:

September 4
Julesillini8 :bfp:

September 6
k8ywalsh

September 9
Baby.Love12
Excited2See
nflores77 :bfp:

September 10
Turtle0630
Momofonegirl :bfp:

September 11
Wugz22
Buttersmom

September 13
1Atlanta

September 14
MnGmakes3
MommytoLBG
Juscause
MamaBee413
misspriss :bfp:

September 15
LadyV84

September 17
Sheylee
LouOscar01

September 18
55comet555
lian_83

September 19
Melewen

September 20
Bohemiangel
Eclaire
gothicmumma
JessicaMarie :bfp:

September 21
Livvy
Atleastthree
Bing28

September 23
Rosie_Phillip
KozmikKitten
MeganS0326
Emski51 :bfp:
Orionfox
Babylove100

September 24
Havingmyfirst
Yoga_Girl
Loobs
shalana
poeticlegend
caringo

September 25
Nikoru0111 :bfp:

September 26
CertainTurton
lolawnek

September 27
NicaQ
cherrished
ksully
disha
Rach87
LilRu

September 28
NoRi2014
kdmalk :bfp:

September 29
zaycain :bfp:
Cookie1979

September 30
Canadabear
Sengland
Mrs_Right
Whitglass
Kellya009 :bfp:
Mom2Nia


----------



## MnGmakes3

:wave:

I'm hopeful for lots of September bfps!!

:dust: to everyone! !


----------



## MommytoLBG

:wave:

Lots of :dust: to everyone this month!

AF should be here again (unless we prevent her from arriving!) sept 14 so I plan to test then. IF I can wait that long!


----------



## Turtle0630

MommytoLBG said:



> :wave:
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone this month!
> 
> AF should be here again (unless we prevent her from arriving!) sept 14 so I plan to test then. IF I can wait that long!

Hi, Mommyto! I've got you added. :) Good luck this month!


----------



## sheylee

AF should be here September 17th for me!


----------



## Turtle0630

sheylee said:


> AF should be here September 17th for me!

Welcome Sheylee, and good luck! :) Do you want me to put down the 17th as your testing date? Or do you plan to start testing earlier than that? :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thank you Turtle! Good luck to you as well! 

MnG ~ how are you feeling? 

Welcome sheylee!

:dust:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mommy..thank you for asking.
I'm in a little better today :) all thanks to the positivity and support of my awesome internet friends. (That's you girls!)


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Put me down for the 23 :) I wanna keep up with this thread! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Loobs

Loobs reporting for September duty!

I'm not actually counting today as CD1 yet but it's sure to be before the day is out. 

This cycle I'm whipping out the big guns. Been doing a bit of reading so will be taking my conception multi vitamin, EPO until O, charting, OPKing, and raspberry leaf tea. Maybe a bit of preseed thrown in for good measure.

Are you ladies doing anything different this cycle?

x


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning ladies!

Rosie and Loobs, welcome to the September thread! Rosie, I've got you added for the 23rd. Loobs, what day would you like me to put you down for? :)

Loobs, those all sound like excellent ideas! I really hope pulling out all the extremes works for you this cycle, FX! I've decided to start temping this cycle, in addition to the opk's (I started those kind of late last cycle). We'll see how it goes! 

I'm sorry to see ladies joining this thread for the simple fact that it means you didn't get your BFP with this last cycle, but I am excited for so many of us to stick together going forward! :)


----------



## sheylee

thanks... the 17th is good. I will try to wait until then!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

I'm not out for August yet but I don't want to miss any BFP news here :) Thanks for adding me Turtle :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning Turtle!

Hi Rosie! Fxd that you get your bfp!

Loobs ~ I am still taking prenatals plus my vitamin D supplement. Going to add temping and OPKs.


----------



## MnGmakes3

This cycle I'll be starting vitex (and hoping it doesn't lengthen my normal cycles) and Selenium.
I will also be contiuing B6, maca, and the folic acid.
Oh and I'll also be doing lots of praying. (I grew up Catholic and still believe that everything happens for a reason)

I visited with a friend today that had a baby girl just 2 weeks ago. Is it bad I wanted to run away with her ? Lol I want one :hissy:


----------



## MommytoLBG

MnG ~ hopefully you will get that bfp before your appt in Oct! 

I also grew up Catholic...have the same belief...my prayers are with you. 

And no its not a bad thought! Its completely normal to want that.


----------



## Turtle0630

Afternoon, ladies! I'm so used to the August thread moving so quickly, with only like 5 of us in here so far this one is going much slower! :haha: How is everyone doing today? I'm doing pretty good myself, just waiting around for O day now. We really are just always waiting, huh? Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## sheylee

I am waiting for AF... due tomorrow unless my BFN was false! Here's to hoping.

I am getting results back on Tuesday from blood work to see if I am ovulating... all I can do is research to see what can be wrong! I am suspecting an issue with my thyroid, but I may just be getting paranoid!


----------



## MommytoLBG

It is much slower but so far I'm able to keep up! :haha:

Sadly though from looking at the August thread it will be busy here soon enough...lots of bfns going on...hopefully better luck for us all next month. 

I'm waiting for af to go away then will wait for O so yep we are all just patiently (ok not so much...more like impatiently) waiting. 

Other than all that I am doing good. Busy. But good busy. 

Sheylee ~ hoping the bfn is soon a bfp and af went on vacation!


----------



## Turtle0630

Sheylee, I hope your BFN turns into a BFP as well! Good luck with your blood work, I really hope you get great results. Be sure to let us know how it goes! :) And I hope that you don't have thyroid issues going on. :( How long have you been trying again? Sorry I can't seem to keep track of that with people anymore.

Mommyto, sadly I think you're right that it looks like lots more will be joining us soon from the August thread. I hope not though, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for everyone! And here's to hoping September is the month for the rest of us! :)


----------



## Livvy

Hi, AF should be here Sep. 21 so add me for then. :)


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone :wave: 

I'm finally joining you all in September! Temperature has dipped and I woke with some light pink spotting and now have bad AF cramps so today will definitely be CD1 for me.

I'm kind of pleased in a way, as my LP has increased from 12 days with 1-2days of pre AF spotting to 14 days with no pre spotting days! So the acupuncture is doing its job! :thumbup:

Turtle - can you add me for 20th September please. AF is due on the 19th but as I have ran out of ICs I am going to use all my willpower not to buy and more and not to test early. I'm on holiday from 13th Sept to 17th Sept so that will make the waiting a bit easier! :haha: 

Can't remember who asked but I'm doing the SMEP this cycle! 

I'm on holiday for the next week so after today So I will not be checking in again until Fri 28th Aug. Have a fab week ladies and speak to you all soon! Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi girls. :wave: I'm also here! I'll repost what I had in the August thread. .. my temp took a nose dive. Its the :witch: flying in to say "F you" once more :haha:

Enjoy your holiday Bing! I hope you're able to maybe forget about ttc for a while and have a great time wherever you are going :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

:)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-08-22-07-10-55.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 23









Screenshot_2014-08-22-07-10-19-1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## 55comet555

You can add me to this. AF showed this morning :(


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome to the September thread to the new ladies! 

Livvy, I'm so very sorry that your bean didn't stick. :( We're here for you if you need us! :hugs: I've got you added for the 19th.

55come, sorry that AF has arrived! :( What day would you like me to put you down for to test?

Bing, sorry that the witch got you but that's great news that your lp increased! Wonderful! I've got you added for the 20th. Hope you have a great time on your vacation, and that it can take your mind off ttc! Have fun and safe travels!

MnG, boo to the temp drop and the witch headed your way! :( I love your cartoons though, super cute and funny!

Hope everyone is having a great Friday morning (or at least morning where I am)! :)


----------



## 55comet555

Turtle0630 said:


> Welcome to the September thread to the new ladies!
> 
> Livvy, I'm so very sorry that your bean didn't stick. :( We're here for you if you need us! :hugs: I've got you added for the 19th.
> 
> 55come, sorry that AF has arrived! :( What day would you like me to put you down for to test?
> 
> Bing, sorry that the witch got you but that's great news that your lp increased! Wonderful! I've got you added for the 20th. Hope you have a great time on your vacation, and that it can take your mind off ttc! Have fun and safe travels!
> 
> MnG, boo to the temp drop and the witch headed your way! :( I love your cartoons though, super cute and funny!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Friday morning (or at least morning where I am)! :)

I'm supposed to O on the 8th, so probably start testing at 10dpo. The 18th


----------



## Turtle0630

55comet555 said:


> Turtle0630 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the September thread to the new ladies!
> 
> Livvy, I'm so very sorry that your bean didn't stick. :( We're here for you if you need us! :hugs: I've got you added for the 19th.
> 
> 55come, sorry that AF has arrived! :( What day would you like me to put you down for to test?
> 
> Bing, sorry that the witch got you but that's great news that your lp increased! Wonderful! I've got you added for the 20th. Hope you have a great time on your vacation, and that it can take your mind off ttc! Have fun and safe travels!
> 
> MnG, boo to the temp drop and the witch headed your way! :( I love your cartoons though, super cute and funny!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Friday morning (or at least morning where I am)! :)
> 
> I'm supposed to O on the 8th, so probably start testing at 10dpo. The 18thClick to expand...

Perfect, got you added! Thanks! :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sorry to all who are joing this thread...hoping for next month for us all!! 

Bing ~ enjoy your holiday!

Livvy ~ again I am so sorry...we are here if you need to chat. 

55 ~ Hi. sorry for AF.

MnG ~ thanks for the laugh!! :haha:

Morning Turtle!


----------



## MnGmakes3

What's everyone doing this weekend? 

We'll be going to sushi Friday with friends for dinner and Sunday I have a friend's baby shower. 
Saturday is for cleaning and food shopping, the house is overdue for both. Oops!


----------



## MommytoLBG

love sushi! That sounds fun. 

Tonight (weather permitting) a camp fire at the house. Smores anyone?? Tomorrow a little house cleaning and groceries, then nothing specific planned. Probably just chill with the kiddos.


----------



## Turtle0630

Afternoon, ladies! No real big plans for me this weekend. We're going to a friend's house tonight to hang out, having some appetizers and beers. Other than that, need to do some cleaning and yard work this weekend and that's about it! I'm actually really looking forward to having a weekend that's not jam packed full of stuff to do! :)


----------



## Livvy

Thanks everyone :hugs: I just need some encouragement... like, people have chemicals and then get pregnant for real, right? It doesn't necessarily mean something's wrong with me? 

I just don't get why it happened. :cry:

But trying to stay optimistic. I've got noooo weekend plans either. Hubby works tomorrow but hopefully we can do something tomorrow evening.


----------



## 55comet555

MnGmakes3 said:


> What's everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> We'll be going to sushi Friday with friends for dinner and Sunday I have a friend's baby shower.
> Saturday is for cleaning and food shopping, the house is overdue for both. Oops!

not a damn thing! :D :happydance::happydance::happydance:
sigh. after this last week im so excited to do nothing and sleep in, im off "work" for the next 3 days, and DD is at her fathers for the weekend. so me and hubby will have the complete house(S to ourselves! :happydance: Might even have a glass or two of wine tomro night to destress myself. or take a nice hot bubble bath. or maybe both if i decide to get that wild :haha::wine::wine:


(sorry, i got a little overboard with the faces)


----------



## 55comet555

Livvy said:


> Thanks everyone :hugs: I just need some encouragement... like, people have chemicals and then get pregnant for real, right? It doesn't necessarily mean something's wrong with me?
> 
> I just don't get why it happened. :cry:
> 
> But trying to stay optimistic. I've got noooo weekend plans either. Hubby works tomorrow but hopefully we can do something tomorrow evening.

totally! before i had dd i had a miscarriage, then 3 months later i found out i was pregnant again! so dont think like that! gotta keep your head up girl! :hugs:


----------



## bohemiangel

Hi ladies!!
Joining ya'll for mid-end of September testing. Can you add me on Sept. 20th? My period is supposed to start a few days before then, but I'm determined to hold out this time!!


----------



## sheylee

I just posted in the previous thread, but will update here as well... my BFN in August turned into a BFP this morning!! 

Still going to follow the thread - Best of luck to everyone this cycle!!!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

I'm out for August :( I don't think I'm going to "try" this month. But I'll keep up with this thread :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

sheylee said:


> I just posted in the previous thread, but will update here as well... my BFN in August turned into a BFP this morning!!
> 
> Still going to follow the thread - Best of luck to everyone this cycle!!!

:yipee: congrats. H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Alright ladies as I don't know the best vitamins, minerals, supplements, or aids to use in this TTC process, I'm going one more round, with as much help and info I can get from everyone! But I'm taking my Clomid cd3-7 instead of cd5-9, more eggs more chances right? I know I need something to increase my uterine lining, an ideas or suggestions? Also CM production, I took tussin last month and it seemed to help but I'm going all out this round! There for I need more CM! The only vitamins I've been taking are a B-complex and an extra folic acid everyday ( at separate times).


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm not out for august yet, but I wanted to respond to Livvy! 

I had a miscarriage (or chemical) when I was 5 weeks along. And I got pregnant with dd 2 months later! So it def happens :)


----------



## Livvy

55comet555 said:


> totally! before i had dd i had a miscarriage, then 3 months later i found out i was pregnant again! so dont think like that! gotta keep your head up girl! :hugs:

Thank you, I will try! 



RubysMommy said:


> I'm not out for august yet, but I wanted to respond to Livvy!
> 
> I had a miscarriage (or chemical) when I was 5 weeks along. And I got pregnant with dd 2 months later! So it def happens :)

Thanks for the encouragement, I need it!



sheylee said:


> I just posted in the previous thread, but will update here as well... my BFN in August turned into a BFP this morning!!
> 
> Still going to follow the thread - Best of luck to everyone this cycle!!!

Congrats girl! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi bohemiangel :flower:

Congrats again sheylee! Happy and healthy 9 months!

Rosie ~ I'm sorry I can't give much advice...I don't know a lot about ttc. I am taking vitamin d (have a deficiency) and prenatals still. But I'm also eating a healthy diet (eating as if I am already pregnant). 

Livy ~ I know many women who conceive and have very healthy pregnancies after a chemical, a mc, a blighted ovum...so yes it's possible!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Rosie_Phillip said:


> Alright ladies as I don't know the best vitamins, minerals, supplements, or aids to use in this TTC process, I'm going one more round, with as much help and info I can get from everyone! But I'm taking my Clomid cd3-7 instead of cd5-9, more eggs more chances right? I know I need something to increase my uterine lining, an ideas or suggestions? Also CM production, I took tussin last month and it seemed to help but I'm going all out this round! There for I need more CM! The only vitamins I've been taking are a B-complex and an extra folic acid everyday ( at separate times).

Be careful with the B complex. If you have too much B in your system your urine will turn bright yellow.


----------



## Turtle0630

Sheylee, congrats!!! So happy for you! :happydance: H&h 9 months to you! :)

Bohemiangel, welcome and good luck! :hi: I've got you added to the front page for the 20th. Wow, that's impressive if you can hold out until a couple of days after AF is due to test! :)

Livvy, I've read of lots and lots of women on this site that have chemicals and then go on to have sticky beans. So yes, it can definitely happen! And it will happen for you! :hugs:

Rosie, I really don't know a lot about the best things to take with ttc either, as I'm pretty new to it. Like Mommyto, I'm also just taking vitamin d (also have a deficiency) and a prenatal. If I have a super short lp again this cycle then I'm going to look into taking either b6 or vitex but not yet. It seems that a lot of people have luck with using preseed though, have you looked into that at all?


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

MnG-I've been taking it for a month and no bright yellow pee...makes me wonder if I was low?

Turtle (& evey lady else)- When I went to my first appointment for fertility treatments I had told my Doc that I was taking a prenatal. I was told to stop immediately. Apparently the amount of everything in a prenatal is far to high if you aren't actually pregnant. Has anyone else Doc ever said anything? He told me there are a few ingredients in a prenatal that can cause serious damage if theres to much in your system.


----------



## NicaQ

Rosie_Phillip said:


> MnG-I've been taking it for a month and no bright yellow pee...makes me wonder if I was low?
> 
> Turtle (& evey lady else)- When I went to my first appointment for fertility treatments I had told my Doc that I was taking a prenatal. I was told to stop immediately. Apparently the amount of everything in a prenatal is far to high if you aren't actually pregnant. Has anyone else Doc ever said anything? He told me there are a few ingredients in a prenatal that can cause serious damage if theres to much in your system.

Never heard that, in fact, I've always heard that if you're not using a reliable form of birth control, you should be on a prenatal. Some of the most critical development that the prenatal is for, needs to be in your system before most women know they're pregnant to help baby. My doctor told me to keep taking my prenatal since I told her we were going to ttc again as soon as we got cleared to.


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

I know that you have to be taking folic acid but that's about it. Maybe it was the prenatal I was on? I got switched to a multivitamin instead.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi Rosie ~ like Nica my dr told me to continue with the prenatal I was taking since we planned to ttc again. It could be the one you were using. I take a chewable (2 of them) a day. I compared them to my regular multi vitamin that I took prior and they are comparable except there is double the folic acid. Plus a few other essential vitamins have a little more than the regular.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I've never heard of not taking a prenatal either. I was told to take prenatals as long as we're ttc only.


----------



## Turtle0630

My Dr actually told me to start taking the prenatal about 6 months before we started trying, when I went in for my yearly and told her about our plans. She said I might as well start them at that time. She gave me samples of prescription ones to take just in case the over the counter ones were too harsh on my stomach, but thankfully they've been fine (and I'm sure are cheaper than the prescription ones). Funny how different drs say different things! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Hi ladies. Just commenting so I can subscribe to this thread to get all of your updates this month!
I also never heard of not taking prenatal s.... It may have been a high dose of one of the vitamins in that particular brand? Interesting. I've been taking them for 4 yrs... I bf each of mine for a yr, so it's been 4 yrs straight that I've either been preggo or nursing!

I miss you guys over in August. I know some of you pop in to say good luck, but it's just not the same. Everything is symptom spotting and I never had symptoms with my other pregnancies ( well they hit like a ton of bricks at 5-6 wks but not in the tww) before I picked up some interesting info from the posts, now it seems like it's just about cramps and sore boobs! Lol it's probably not the case it just seems that way to me, sigh.
Anyhow, good luck catching o day this month guys!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Oh my. Now I'm freaking out that my Doc just wants to mess up my TTC!!... I was just taking Nature Valley prenatals...


----------



## MommytoLBG

Yeah Rosie I don't know. I would ask again about a prenatal. At least ask why dr had you switch back to regular. 

Like you Jules, I bf each of mine for at least a year to 18 months. But ours are spaced further apart so I've been on and off prenatals. Been on them this time since April. And fxd for you this month!


----------



## Livvy

Thanks guys for the encouragement :hugs: 

Yeah I've always heard taking a prenatal is good, too... Although regular vitamins probably aren't that much different. Aside from folic acid.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning everyone! 
Wishing you all a great Monday! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a nice weekend! I'm not ready for it to be Monday again already but I'm definitely looking forward to a 3 day weekend next weekend! I hope it gets here quickly. :)

Jules, welcome! :) I know you're just here chatting with us this month but I'm glad to have you with us! I sure hope you get your sticky bean this month! :)

Rosie, I wouldn't be worried that he's trying to mess up your chances, but I would probably inquire about it with him again. But like Livvy said, if you're taking folic acid and a multi it's probably not that much different, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Can't hurt to ask again though!

So this is my first month temping, and I got quite drunk on Friday night (I'm nowhere near my tww and although I didn't plan to get that drunk, I'm not worried about it at all). Anyways, I got quite a kick out of seeing how much higher my temp was on Saturday morning, I'm assuming as a result! It sure makes my graph look pretty funny! :haha:

Here it is if you want to share a laugh with me over it! :)
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> Good morning ladies! Hope everyone had a nice weekend! I'm not ready for it to be Monday again already but I'm definitely looking forward to a 3 day weekend next weekend! I hope it gets here quickly. :)
> 
> Jules, welcome! :) I know you're just here chatting with us this month but I'm glad to have you with us! I sure hope you get your sticky bean this month! :)
> 
> Rosie, I wouldn't be worried that he's trying to mess up your chances, but I would probably inquire about it with him again. But like Livvy said, if you're taking folic acid and a multi it's probably not that much different, so I wouldn't worry about it too much. Can't hurt to ask again though!
> 
> So this is my first month temping, and I got quite drunk on Friday night (I'm nowhere near my tww and although I didn't plan to get that drunk, I'm not worried about it at all). Anyways, I got quite a kick out of seeing how much higher my temp was on Saturday morning, I'm assuming as a result! It sure makes my graph look pretty funny! :haha:
> 
> Here it is if you want to share a laugh with me over it! :)
> My Ovulation Chart

I'm jealous of your morning romp in the hay. That is all :haha:


----------



## Turtle0630

I'm really not sure how I managed that morning romp, considering how incredibly hungover I was! It was lucky it happened before I ever got out of bed; it never would've happened if I'd had a chance to get up and see just how crappy I really was feeling! :haha:


----------



## MommytoLBG

:haha: I'm laughing reading both of your posts Turtle and MnG! :haha:


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

AF cane this morning. Now I'm officially onto my September cycle lol :) Now to wait for ovulation xD


----------



## Turtle0630

Glad we could give you a good laugh, Mommyto! :D 

Rosie, sorry the witch got you! Boo! Good luck for this cycle though, I hope it's your month! :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Oh...sorry for AF Rosie. The witch sucks! 

Patiently waiting for O day...many of us now. :coffee:

I'm in day 9 and still spotting. Ggrrrrr....:growlmad:


----------



## MommytoLBG

On* day 9 not in...lol


----------



## sheylee

Looks like I am back in... heavy bleeding last night and confirmed miscarrage today :( 

I'm not sure how this will affect my cycle, or when I will ovulate next. Would I just count lasnight as day 1 in the cycle? I may just wait until October to start trying again


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sheylee, I'm soo soo sorry!! I hope you are able to confide in someone and move on to next cycle. :hug:


----------



## LouOscar01

Can't tell you when I plan on testing as I'm still waiting for AF to arrive after coming off the pill! :'(


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey everyone! I'm still over in the August thread but I am expecting AF tomorrow - bfn's for the last 3 days so expecting she will arrive right on time! I'll be testing Sept 23 if AF doesnt arrive. 
My plan is to buy IC opk's to use in Sept. GL to everyone here! Sept will be lucky! 

So sorry Shey about your mc. I had one 3 years ago and conceived my son 2 months after starting to try again. Give yourself time to heal if you need it!


----------



## Julesillini8

Hugs sheylee


----------



## RubysMommy

So sorry sheylee.


----------



## MommytoLBG

:hug: Sheylee ~ I am so sorry. If you want to chat message me. I just went thru it. And it's ok to give yourself time. Both physically and emotionally.


----------



## Eclaire

Looks like I will be joining the party too. The witch got me two days early. So it looks like I will be testing on the 20th. Not expecting much this month since I am expecting lots of visits from family for dd's bday. Plus dh and I are working around the clock to put together a national conference for mid-Sept. Little down time for bd and less time for destressing.


----------



## Eclaire

Sheylee so sorry for your loss. Hope you feel up to getting on the ttc bandwagon soon.


----------



## canadabear

Hey ladies.. DH wants to ntnp until after Christmas. So I thought I would just join you all..if that's OK. I am not going to give a testing date yet..but close to end of the month.. Hope that's OK. 
Will be temping because I feel better doing it and might start Vitex because I only have 11 day luteal phase. I know it can take a few months to really start doing anything and temping will help to let me know if any changes are happening too. 
:dust:


----------



## Turtle0630

Sheylee, I'm so very sorry about your loss. :( Big hugs to you! :hugs: I had forgotten to take you off the front page before so you're still listed for the 17th...I'll just leave it as is for now and if you want me to change it or remove it, just let me know. I really hope you get your sticky bean once you're ready to start trying again! :hugs:

Welcome to those of you joining us! Kozmik and Eclaire, I'll get you ladies added to the front page. Canada, no worries on not giving a test date at this time! Happy for you to join us! :) Good luck to you all! :dust:

Not a whole lot going on with me yet. On cd9 and still waiting to O. Kinda boring! :) I've got my fantasy football draft this Thursday and then this weekend we're going to my grandma's house at the lake to visit her and relax. We'll plan on coming back on Sunday but since we have Monday off for Labor Day, we'll have the option to stay down an extra day if we decide we want to. I can't wait! :)

How is everyone else doing on this lovely Tuesday? :)


----------



## Julesillini8

I am fan freaking tastic!!!! For the first time since my little one was born last June, I am childless for 30 hrs! Took them over to my mom and dads today for a sleepover. I Just got home, what to do what to do? So I'm lying in my bed on here lol! Doing not a damn thing!
All day tomorrow ( kiddos will be back home at dinner time) I'm cleaning out our basement. We want to get a contractor to finish a little room for a playroom down there... But it is a disaster. So hoping to go through and get rid of a lot of stuff, via garbage or donation at our goodwill. Cant ever get a moment to do that with two young girls here. Hope this can get the ball in motion to finally start some progress of our goal to have that room done this yr.
But for this very moment, it is quiet. It is peaceful, no one needs to eat, be changed, go to the bathroom, no screaming, no nothing! 
I'm sure I will miss tucking my angels in at night, but for now, and tonight when my hubby and I get to go out to dinner together, I am fantastic! Hope you all are too


----------



## Eclaire

Having an okay day. Been busy and so much to do to get ready for an influx of guests this weekend. Found out my best friend had her baby this morning and another friend found out today she is having a boy. I am genuinely happy for both of them, but slightly sad I am not pregnant too. 

What is the scoop on vitex? I need to do something to increase my lp.


----------



## sheylee

thanks for your words everyone!! I am feeling better after seeing my doctor this morning... he said at least we now know I can get pregnant, so I guess that's the silver lining. I will see how this month goes, I'm not sure how my cycle will be affected or when I will ovulate next? But going to keep trying :)

Jules - I know how you feel... anytime my little one is our I feel like I have nothing to do!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Welcome Kozmik and Eclaire. :flower:

Hi Turtle! 

Enjoy your evening with hubby Jules!

Eclaire ~ several around me have new babies. And my one friend who lost her baby in May just announced they are pregnant. Bittersweet. I am very happy for all of them but yes sad that I'm not joining them yet. 

Sheylee ~ that was the one positive I took from our loss. That I was able to get pregnant. 

Afm, cd 10. Still spotting. Should I opk or not? Used to O day 14 but who knows now. Last month I had what I think were positive opks prior to day 14. We did bd today but just because...lol. 

Other than that, busy with my little guy the last 2 days. Girls went back to school so it's just him and i during the day. He loves the time alone with mom!


----------



## MeganS0326

CD1 for me today. Can I get put down for testing on September 23 please? Good luck to everyone in September! Looking forward to tons of BFP's.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi all. Not much to report here. CD 5 and AF will be gone in another day or 2.
Started the vitex and Selenium additions to my vitamin ritual. 

Welcome to all the new girls. Fx'd for everyone :dust:

In unrelated events is anyone here vegan? I have questions. :)


----------



## NicaQ

Joining yall again...Af arrived in full force today :( It's a horrible one to add injury to insult..Think my uterus maybe still healing from D&C, idk. I just know I haven't had a period this painful since I was a teen and went on bcp. I hope this isn't me going back to those periods >.<


----------



## Emski51

Morning ladies Emski reporting for September duty temp took massive drop this morning so I am expecting AF to arrive in full force tomorrow so put me down for the 23rd of September 

I will catch up with the rest of the posts at work:winkwink:


----------



## Livvy

MnG we're on the same CD again :) Sorry, not a vegan though ;)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Livvy, I'm not either..I was just curious bc I saw some yummy looking recipes on pinterest thay involved quinoa and I've never had it.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sorry Nica...

Emski ~ could be an implantation dip. Fxd.

MnG ~ I'm not vegan but we do eat a lot of quinoa in our house.


----------



## MnGmakes3

LBG- is it more of a rice consistency? Or like a cous-cous?
I've never tried it and thought I might be brave on my day off tomorrow.


----------



## MommytoLBG

MnG ~ neither but both haha. Probably more like couscous tho. Depending on how long you cook it will give you a different texture. When I prepare it I let it "cook" until all water is absorbed. I have an issue with mushy textures so I like it more firm. We use it in baking, stir fries, breakfast with fruit, plain as a side, it's very universal. It's kind of nutty but takes on the flavor of what seasonings or sauces etc you use.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks, it sounds interesting. I found a coconut curry recipe so I'll be trying it in that.


----------



## MommytoLBG

That sounds really good!


----------



## Turtle0630

Megan, Emski and Nica, welcome to the September thread! Megan and Emski, I have you down for the 23rd. Nica, what day would you like me to put you down for? Sorry that the witch got you ladies, I really hope September is the month for you! :dust:

Jules, I hope you're enjoying your time without the girls and able to get the stuff cleaned out for the playroom! And I hope you and your husband had a nice date night to yourselves. 

Eclaire, I can understand that sad feeling that it's not you having these babies. But I bet you'll have lots of fun visiting your best friend and her new little one! Yay for baby to hold! :)

Mommyto, I bet your little guy is loving having it be just you and him right now! That's fun! That really sucks that you're still spotting on cd10. Hmmm.... :/ I guess I would go ahead and start using the opk's just to see but then again, I'm definitely not an expert on them! Someone else might be able to give you a better answer on that...

MnG, that sounds really good! You'll have to let us know how it is! :)


----------



## Loobs

Sorry ladies, not got a lot of time for a full catch up.

Welcome to the new ladies - heres hoping September brings us lots of sticky BFPs. 

CD6 here, this is the boring part!! x


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome back, Loobs! :) I'm on cd10 now so you're not too far behind me! :) What day would you like me to put you in for testing?


----------



## Loobs

Thanks! Fertility Friend says the 18th for testing! I'm going to try and hold out til then!

x


----------



## Turtle0630

Loobs said:


> Thanks! Fertility Friend says the 18th for testing! I'm going to try and hold out til then!
> 
> x

Perfect, thanks! I'll get ya added now! :) Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## Turtle0630

LouOscar, how are ya doing over there? Any news either way, with a BFP or AF?


----------



## misspriss

Hey ladies! I'd like to join! I'm CD11, anticipating a CD21 ovulation on the 6th of September (thereabouts) and I will test on the 15th of September (9dpo).

We are doing SMEP, with pre-seed and softcups. Well, until CD16 I'm using a MeLuna menstrual cup because I don't have a lot of softcups and I want to save them for O!

I am taking the following:

Garden of Life RAW prenatal multi
Vitamin D3 3000 IU
Citrical Plus 2x daily
New Chapter Organics Wholemega prenatal Fish oil
Magnesium Citrate 160mg additional

After AF showed, I kind of forgot to take my vitamins for a week....:blush: but I'd been taking them almost every day since my MC in June so I think I'm okay.

RE not taking prenatals when not pregnant, I've always heard it has to do with the iron levels. Too much iron can be toxic. However, my prenatal has the appropriate amount of iron for an non-pregnant woman (women can still take iron regularly, since we lose a little once a month...), not a pregnant one! So I don't worry. That and I'm still breastfeeding so...


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome, Misspriss! Glad to have you! I'll get you added to the front page. Thanks for that clarification on the prenatal, that makes sense! I guess I should check how much iron mine has... Good luck to you, I hope September is your month! :dust:


----------



## misspriss

Mine has 18mg, which is the amount for non-pregnant women. Pregnant women should have 27mg...I guess whoever makes my prenatal figures you get *some* from food?

https://www.cdc.gov/nutrition/everyone/basics/vitamins/iron.html#How much

I wonder why the RDA for lactating women is lower than that for non-pregnant or lactating women? that makes no sense...


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh, thanks for posting that! I'll check mine when I get home. That IS really weird...? :shrug:


----------



## misspriss

Esp since my BF son got severe iron deficient anemia...


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi loobs! Welcome misspriss! 

My prenatal I believe has that amount. I was also taking an iron supplement due to iron deficiency anemia related to celiac. Once I get pregnant again i will get blood draws more often than normal. While bfing I will need it as well.

And you're right...it makes no sense.


----------



## misspriss

I got some creamy/lotiony CM today, so I might O sooner than I expect! Usually I get it around a week before O...I think I'll go ahead and use those softcups when we DTD tonight, just in case!


----------



## NicaQ

Turtle0630 said:


> Megan, Emski and Nica, welcome to the September thread! Megan and Emski, I have you down for the 23rd. Nica, what day would you like me to put you down for? Sorry that the witch got you ladies, I really hope September is the month for you! :dust:
> 
> Jules, I hope you're enjoying your time without the girls and able to get the stuff cleaned out for the playroom! And I hope you and your husband had a nice date night to yourselves.
> 
> Eclaire, I can understand that sad feeling that it's not you having these babies. But I bet you'll have lots of fun visiting your best friend and her new little one! Yay for baby to hold! :)
> 
> Mommyto, I bet your little guy is loving having it be just you and him right now! That's fun! That really sucks that you're still spotting on cd10. Hmmm.... :/ I guess I would go ahead and start using the opk's just to see but then again, I'm definitely not an expert on them! Someone else might be able to give you a better answer on that...
> 
> MnG, that sounds really good! You'll have to let us know how it is! :)

Unfortunately I'm weird and won't have a date until I get a positive OPK :( I'm too irregular. Since Nov I've now had 5 cycles ranging from 33-43 days, so this cycle will be totally up in the air. I'll let you know as soon as I do though! :D


----------



## KozmikKitten

Afternoon ladies!
I just purchased 50 opks and 20 preg tests from Amazon so when they come I can resume POAS. Hoping the opk's work as well for me this time as they did three years ago when I conceived my son! 
CD 1 for me today. Looks like cycles are 29 days.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hey Loobs! How are you doing? :hugs:

Welcome misspriss. Glad to have you! :)


----------



## orionfox

Well since it looks like that darn witch got me, september here I come. We are going to try using multivitamins, testosterone suppliment and Pre-Seed this round. Going to also talk to the dr. Hopefully this will be the month for us. Now time to just relax before its go time again lol.


----------



## Livvy

Quinoa is delicious. Did you try it MnG?


----------



## Loobs

I'm good thanks MnG! How're you? Just waiting for O, the witch is finally gone! 

Orion - sorry the witch got you. C'mon September BFP! 

x


----------



## shezzy03

Hi Ladies,

I'd like to join this thread. 1DPO so will be testing on sep 11th. Have good feeling about this month :D

Good luck to all 

Xxx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Haven't tried the quinoa yet. Was supposed to be off today but I'm a glutton for punishment so work calls lol
Maybe after work today. 



Loobs- I have another week to go yet :coffee: it feels like all I do is wait for something anymore


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, all!

Shezzy, welcome! Glad to have you. :) I'll get you added to the front page for the 11th! :)

Nica, no problem on giving a date later! Totally understand. Hope the witch has let up for you some now and that you're not still having a horrible run of it this cycle. :(

Orion, sorry AF arrived! Boo! :( But welcome to the September thread, fx for you this cycle! Do you have a testing date yet that you'd like me to put you in for? 

MnG, you certainly are a glutton for punishment, huh? :) Hopefully it at least means good overtime money for you!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Welcome Shezzy!! :flower:

Hi everyone else!


----------



## orionfox

Im going to wait until O comes and then I can give a date :)


----------



## Turtle0630

orionfox said:


> Im going to wait until O comes and then I can give a date :)

Sounds good, thanks! :)


----------



## momofonegirl

Can i join positive opk today and yesterday af due around 10th of september. Hoping for bfp!!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi mom! I know you from another thread and I can't think for the life of me which one it is...I don't think I joined it, just stalked it. I know I can look to find out, but...eh doesn't matter. Welcome!! :flower:


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, mom! Welcome to the thread! I've got you added to the 10th. Good luck to you this month! :)


----------



## canadabear

Hi everyone! :flower: Haven't been on much.. so many things going on, so might not be able to keep up with the info on here, but will be cheering everyone on from the sidelines.. ntnp for a couple months at least.. so no offical test date..BUT :haha: would have to say unoffially testing dates of last day of the month.. :blush:

2 week holiday coming up right during my fertile window :happydance:, planning DS third birthday party (ALREADY??!! :cry:) and taking care of my MOM - she has terminal cancer and has just decided to stop treatments - so probably won't be on here much.. but I am CHEERING you all on :dust: and :hugs: and :flower:


----------



## Loobs

MnG - I hear ya about all the waiting! It's constant!

Canada - Sorry to hear about your mom :hugs: take care x


----------



## Emski51

Hi Ladies 

No AF today either !! bah where is she is normally on time :coffee: temp has dropped again this morning so hoping that is a sign she will arrive this afternoon or tomorrow morning.

Turtle sorry to hear about your mum :hugs:


----------



## havingmyfirst

Turtle0630 said:


> This is a continuation from the End of August Testing Party thread. New friends are welcome as well! Let me know what day you're planning on testing and I'll get you added. Good luck ladies, I hope to see lots of BFP's on here!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> September 10
> Turtle0630
> Momofonegirl
> 
> September 14
> MnGmakes3
> MommytoLBG
> 
> September 15
> Misspriss
> 
> September 17
> Sheylee
> 
> September 18
> 55comet555
> Loobs
> 
> September 20
> Bing28
> Bohemiangel
> Eclaire
> 
> September 21
> Livvy
> 
> September 23
> Rosie_Phillip
> KozmikKitten
> MeganS0326
> Emski51


CD3 for me - typical cycle 28 days so I will be testing if I'm late on September 24th. Thank you


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, and happy Friday!

Canada, I'll "unofficially" get you added for the last day of the month. ;) And I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. :( :hugs:

Emski, I hope you get answers soon one way or another on AF! Of course, I hope those answers are that she stays away and that you get your bfp instead. :D Also, I just read in the other thread that you're awaiting the blood work back on your dad to know what exactly you're dealing with. I really hope that they caught it quickly and that it's treatable. :hugs:

Having, welcome! :hi: Glad to have you. I'll get you added to the front page as well!

Have I missed anyone?

Anyone have anything fun planned for this weekend? I'm looking forward to having a long weekend, that's for sure! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Hi ladies over here! Seems like some are nearing fertile window, so wishing baby dust to you all!
Hope everyone enjoys a long Labor Day weekend! ( well in the US) my daughter has her first day of preschool Monday, so I hope it's a really long weekend!

Anyhow other thread is def dwindling..... Me and my hoohah just waiting it out still


----------



## Turtle0630

Haha! :haha: Jules, you're hilarious! When do you test again? I sure hope you get your bfp this month! Can't wait to find out! 

I'm approaching O I think, I'm on cd12 and my opk's aren't quite positive yet but I think they're getting close. Well I'm still using up my cvs ones but I don't really trust them too much after last month so when I get something looking close to a positive, I also dip the ic ones that I got. This morning I'd say the cvs one was VERY close to a positive, if not an actual one, but the ic one was still a little off. Close, but not quite. I'm hoping the afternoon test will get me closer! So I think I'm almost there!

Wait, your daughter starts preschool on Monday? They're making her come on Labor Day?! That's crappy! Or did you mean Tuesday? I hope so! :) My nephew starts preschool on Tuesday! He's their youngest of 3 and their last, so I think it's a little bittersweet for them. :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Haha yes I meant Tuesday! ( she's in the tues thurs class so even if it wasnt Labor Day, she still wouldn't go on Monday! duh!) silly me. As you cAn see I can't believe the day for her to start is finally here....
Well Sunday ill be 10 dpo ( that's my limit for early testing) but I'm gonna try to wait for Monday. Which is sept 1 st and puts me in this thread! Woohoo, see? Lol. 
I don't really symptom spot, just not really sure if I have good vibes about this cycle, so we will see. My little ones are keeping me busy. Yesterday my 1 yr old came to me wearing my 3 yr olds undies on her head.. ( yes the ones that were supposed to be ON my 3 yr old) so as you can see there's plenty of craziness going on here keeping me busy.


----------



## Julesillini8

I used targets OPks and like them.
Good luck catching that egg soon!
:dust:


----------



## misspriss

Canadabear I'm sorry to hear about your mom. It's very tough when someone you love is terminally ill and nearing the end, especially when it's your mom. My mom passed away in 2012 from a terrible terminal illness, it's very hard. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Emski hope you get your answers soon!

Having, welcome!!

Jules, can't wait for the long weekend here, the 1st officially starts my "fertile" window (although we've already started the BD'ing!) and DH and I are both *off*....I hope we get a lot of ...well you get the idea ;)

Turtle hope you get your pos OPK soon!


----------



## Emski51

Hehe thanks Ladies

Feeling a bit better this afternoon its typical my cycle which is regular goes wonky the second month of TTC :dohh: its like my body is trying to annoy me just for the hell of it !!! It just seems doubtful that to be pregnant and still be getting BFN's meh !!!!!

Well I spoke to my mum and she said my dad has been feeling unwell for a few months but never said anything because being a man he though it would pass but it has got to the stage where he is feeling really unwell mum said he just sleeps all day and is losing weight. Does not sound great to be honest my father in law passed away from lung cancer two years ago this month. Its a horrible disease to have and I just hope maybe the blood tests were wrong we should hear by the start of next week its going to be a long weekend.


----------



## canadabear

Emski51 said:


> Hehe thanks Ladies
> 
> Feeling a bit better this afternoon its typical my cycle which is regular goes wonky the second month of TTC :dohh: its like my body is trying to annoy me just for the hell of it !!! It just seems doubtful that to be pregnant and still be getting BFN's meh !!!!!
> 
> Well I spoke to my mum and she said my dad has been feeling unwell for a few months but never said anything because being a man he though it would pass but it has got to the stage where he is feeling really unwell mum said he just sleeps all day and is losing weight. Does not sound great to be honest my father in law passed away from lung cancer two years ago this month. Its a horrible disease to have and I just hope maybe the blood tests were wrong we should hear by the start of next week its going to be a long weekend.

:hugs: I understand how you feel. My mom has terminal cancer and has just decided to stop treatment. Its been a really long road with many ups and downs but I think the end will come thus side of Christmas :cry: my thoughts and prayers are with you during this time :hugs: it is so hard to think of TTC right now.. Hence ntnp for right now. :dust:


----------



## Eclaire

Canada, emski - I feel your pain. We just lost my grandma to cancer in June. The positives are that it happened quickly (diagnosis to passing in 6 weeks) and that we were able to take my dd to meet her before she passed. It is hard but hopefully you can try to enjoy the time you still have with them.

Afm - have a super busy holiday weekend. It is my dds first birthday on Monday so starting tomorrow I have tons of family arriving from out of state to be here for her party. Would have preferred a quite day just the three of us, but was told that was not an option. Probably won't be back on til Tuesday, so hope everyone has a great weekend and lots of *Baby Dust* to those of you hitting o.


----------



## orionfox

Turtle0630 said:


> Haha! :haha: Jules, you're hilarious! When do you test again? I sure hope you get your bfp this month! Can't wait to find out!
> 
> I'm approaching O I think, I'm on cd12 and my opk's aren't quite positive yet but I think they're getting close. Well I'm still using up my cvs ones but I don't really trust them too much after last month so when I get something looking close to a positive, I also dip the ic ones that I got. This morning I'd say the cvs one was VERY close to a positive, if not an actual one, but the ic one was still a little off. Close, but not quite. I'm hoping the afternoon test will get me closer! So I think I'm almost there!
> 
> Wait, your daughter starts preschool on Monday? They're making her come on Labor Day?! That's crappy! Or did you mean Tuesday? I hope so! :) My nephew starts preschool on Tuesday! He's their youngest of 3 and their last, so I think it's a little bittersweet for them. :)

I use the digital opk as i hated the others. The first time I used them that month was a complete bust. There were two days the line got darker but not as dark as it said it would, and ended up missing it. So last month i used the digital and will just keep using that.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi all!!! 

Welcome having!! 

Canada and Emski ~ I am so sorry for what you are both going thru right now. No words can really help you during this time, so I am just going to send you both many hugs... :hugs:

Jules ~ thanks for the laugh! And sending your first to preschool is tough, but I don't think it gets any easier with the next one! I am already dreading sending my little guy. He starts back with our nanny on Tuesday for two days a week and that will be hard enough! And fxd for you this month! (well next month haha!)

Turtle ~ I am going to start opks today. CD 13 today. I missed testing yesterday...yikes. Clear blue digi time since last month I was so lost...figured lets use the smiley faces! 

I agree with you Orion. I don't get the lines...so give me a smiley!:haha:

For the weekend, no major plans. Football game tonight. Sitting around the fire and making smores Saturday night. Picnic/cookout sunday. Monday nothing planned. Relaxing weekend with the kiddos!


----------



## Turtle0630

If I can't get a handle on these lines, then I'll probably switch over to the digital ones. They're just so expensive, I'm trying to make do with these if possible! We'll see what happens... :)

Ok ladies, I'm about to head out of town for the weekend, with spotty internet connection. I'll be back either Sunday or Monday (yay for a long weekend!) so if I'm unable to catch up down there, I'll catch up when I get back. So if anyone joins over the weekend, know that I'm not ignoring you and I'll get you added when I get back! :) Although you might see some of me sticking around from my phone while DH is driving the first half! :)

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend! Good luck to everyone who might be O'ing this weekend, and fx for anyone testing this weekend! :dust:


----------



## Julesillini8

omg i want a smores so bad!!!!!!!!

have a great weekend! enjoy the trip


----------



## Turtle0630

Thank you! And I got my positive opk, wahoo! Perfect for a long weekend away with the hubby! ;)


----------



## Julesillini8

Holy [email protected] sh$t! 
I have NO idea what got into me, bc I am SO against testing so damn early and squinting. But I just went and took a test at 8 dpo 3:30 pm o. Dollar store one.... 
I see a freaking second line! 

Yes it's faint but I'm 6 days before my period... Took pic with my ipad, so not sure how the photo will turn out....Pray this little one sticks in there!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Turtle0630

Jules!!!!! I'm on my phone and I'm terrible with squinters but I SWEAR I see a second line too!!!! Ahh!!! Congrats lady! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Julesillini8

Grrr another pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## havingmyfirst

Julesillini8 I can see a second line... congrats hope it gets darker.


----------



## Julesillini8

Thanks, I know it's hard to see. In real life it's not! I never see squinters either....
I'll do a FRER tomorrow am.... 3 pm urine wasnt too concentrated for me anyhow...


----------



## misspriss

Jules! I see it!


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh yeah, I really do see it for sure!!! Ahh!!! Can't wait to see pics as it continues to get darker!!!


----------



## Livvy

Congrats Jules!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Thanks everyone. I really have so much enjoyed reading what you guys have had to say these past few weeks. Since technically my AF was due sept 3 or 4 th, I am considering myself part of your september thread and got it off to a great start. I of course will continue here and am sending Lots of lucky baby dust to all of you fantastic women.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats Jules!! :happydance:


----------



## orionfox

Congrats...ive got a lil while yet before the next attempt :) Im going to try and not get my head wrapped around so much about wanting a baby and the "symptoms". It seems when i do, my body puts me through hell with symptoms that are not from anything. Even though i dont feel stressed, focussing on noticing the symptoms is obviously triggering my brain. We are also going to try pre-seed since ive heard a lot of people on here have used it with great success. And hubby is also now on a testosterone booster and both of us are starting to take multivitamins. So hopefully with all that, by the time O comes we will be ready to go. Baby dust to all of us trying. I love this site as I now know that Im not the only one its taking a while for :)


----------



## canadabear

Congrats Jules!!! So so very happy for you!! :yipee:


----------



## Emski51

Congrats Jules I see it as well :happydance: !!!!

Afm CD 31 of a usually 28 day cycle no AF but negative digital test so I am 100% I am not pregnant I wonder if those 5 days of positive opk this month indicate I ovulated late this month :shrug: just have to wait it out and if AF doesn't come next week I'll go see the doctor.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats Jules! How exciting :yipee: Wishing you a H&H 9!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Jules, I like how you said you're going to technically consider yourself a September tester since it was due at the beginning of the month, so you're starting us out right. In fact, I'm going to add you to the front page with your af date as a testing date, and I'll put a bfp next to it!...if you're ok with that already? I can wait until after af due date if you'd rather. :) you're bringing us good luck already! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Yes that's fine! ( gosh baby stay in there little sucker!)
There was recently a handful of bfps in the August thread, and I am kinda the in-between-er, so I'm bringing that mojo over here!
I feel good about this month. I have to say my last one was conceived in sept and I just LOVED having a June baby. Hope you all can enjoy that too!


----------



## sengland

Congrats Jules!! Yay I am SO happy for you and I love that you're bringing the luck to September for us!

Well, I am CD1 today! O should be around the 15th and AF due 9/30...I guess that makes me a September tester, right? Gearing up for another long month...and accepting the official end of the TWW with some watermelon margaritas with my friends out by the pool this afternoon. Really hoping this is the month...a June baby would be perfect timing since DH has gone back to college! Just wanted to pop in and say hello, and request to be added to the list! I'll be back in a few days after I detox from the TWW (aka, I have stared at these forums far too much in the past week, and I need a mental health break)! GL everyone!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Sengland, welcome to the September thread! :hi: That's a great way to start this cycle, I like your style. ;) Good luck to you this month, and I've got you added to the front page! :)

Jules, I've got you added as well! :happydance: haha, funny, a June baby is the ONLY one that I don't want to have! DH and I both have June birthdays (8 days apart) and I certainly don't need everyone in the house to have birthdays in the same month! If we conceive this cycle we should I *think* have an end of May due date...although with our luck it would probably be late and born at the beginning of June if that happened! :dohh: I personally LOVE having a June birthday though, as does DH, and I don't care enough to not try next cycle if it doesn't happen this cycle. So we'll just see what happens I guess! :haha:


----------



## Julesillini8

My first daughter and I have bdays only 2 days apart in July! ( my birthday was a week past the baby's due date, so n my bday they were gonna induce me but i said hell no you aren't. I'm gonna be eating an entire chocolate cake, not tearing open my hoohah in the hospital. And instead i was induced the next day and was she was finally born the following day) I love it and so does she! 
Yes 3 bdays is a lot, but who cares. It's not like you and your hubby are having parties at chuckle cheese the same as your baby will! You all can celebrate, but you and your hubby do it in very diff ways than a child will.
Im hoping all hope that this will be a lucky cycle. Maybe your uterus is waiting for a June due date just cause you would prefer ANY other month.... You know a uterus can be sneaky like that!


----------



## Turtle0630

Wait...you and your hubby don't celebrate your birthdays at Chuckie Cheese...? :haha: kidding, of course! :) Honestly more than anything it would be about having money for presents, all at once! Saving up half the year for birthdays, then the other half of the year for Christmas! :haha: Of course we would work it out, I would budget for it, and DH and I would happily go without (which we often do anyways on birthdays) if needed. So not really a big deal, just would prefer not to mess with it if I had a choice! And I'm sure that's the mean trick my uterus will play on me, the sneaky bitch! ;) I was pretty sure from the beginning that that's what she'll probably do to me, even if it's a year from now when we finally conceive. :)

I love that story about your daughter's birth date! And hell, I don't blame you...who wouldn't rather eat a whole chocolate cake on their birthday than be going through childbirth if given the choice! :haha:


----------



## MeganS0326

Julesillini8 said:


> My first daughter and I have bdays only 2 days apart in July! ( my birthday was a week past the baby's due date, so n my bday they were gonna induce me but i said hell no you aren't. I'm gonna be eating an entire chocolate cake, not tearing open my hoohah in the hospital. And instead i was induced the next day and was she was finally born the following day) I love it and so does she!
> Yes 3 bdays is a lot, but who cares. It's not like you and your hubby are having parties at chuckle cheese the same as your baby will! You all can celebrate, but you and your hubby do it in very diff ways than a child will.
> Im hoping all hope that this will be a lucky cycle. Maybe your uterus is waiting for a June due date just cause you would prefer ANY other month.... You know a uterus can be sneaky like that!

This is so funny to me. My due date for DS was my birthday. They wouldn't let me go past my due date so I had to be induced on my birthday. He wasn't born until two days later so we are two days apart as well. I would way have rather been eating an entire chocolate cake than being induced but it did not work out that way. I do think its nice that we are so close on our b-days. I tell everyone that the biggest perk is I for sure get a bouncy house on my birthday for many years to come. lol.


----------



## havingmyfirst

I'm a June birthday. June is a fab month - half way through the year. 6 months between birthday pressies and Christmas pressies!


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone! :wave:

I'm back of my holiday. We had a lovely time at the Lakes for our 3rd wedding anniversary. We did lots of hiking, sailing and cycling! It was so relaxing and peaceful there and I would love to move there permanently! 

It was nice not obsessing with TTC while away as well but now I'm on CD9 and the SMEP plan is in full swing! :haha: 

Sheylee - I'm so sorry to hear about your mc. Sending you a big :hugs: is anyone else on CD9 today? 

Emski and Canada - I'm so sorry to hear about your loved ones being ill. It must be such a difficult time for you both. Sending you lots of :hugs: too! 

Jules - congrats on your BFP and thanks for spreading the luck in September! 

MnG - did you try the quiona? I have had it before and think its inbetween couscous and rice. 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

havingmyfirst said:


> I'm a June birthday. June is a fab month - half way through the year. 6 months between birthday pressies and Christmas pressies!

Totally agree, that's always been one of my (many) favorite things about having a June birthday! Dh's is the 22nd and mine is the 30th, so we're both almost exactly half the year away from Christmas. It's awesome! :D 

Megan, too funny! I love that about always having a bouncy house! :haha:

Bing, welcome back :) Glad to hear you had such a nice vacation, and an enjoyable anniversary! Sounds lovely and relaxing. And yay for almost being to O day!

I'm on CD 13 and I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating today. I've had positive opk's the last two days and I'm pretty sure I'm having O pains today. Sometimes I think I feel them, but then the next day I feel what is most definitely them, so it could be tomorrow. We'll see what tomorrow brings twinge wise and what the temps confirm! We Bd'd cd10 and then yesterday (cd12) and today (cd13) so far. I plan to tomorrow as well, and possibly Monday..if we can manage that much! :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Right

Hi ladies, I'm moving over from the August thread. Just got AF today, 5 days late so technically I won't be due until the first week of October but I recognised too many names in this thread not to join anyway. 
Hope that's okay!


----------



## Turtle0630

Mrs, welcome to September! Sorry AF got you, I hope this is your month! :) and of course it's ok to join us here, we're more than happy to have you! I'll just add you as testing on 9/30. ;) Not that it matters if you have a September testing date of course, but might as well! :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Right

Thanks turtle :) due to me having a long LP and never holding out til AF is due to test that day is probably pretty accurate for me to start testing anyway haha

Just caught up on the pages I've missed. You girls are so funny :babydust: to everyone


----------



## Julesillini8

Mrs right, is that your kitten? 
I LOVE CATS, and that kitten is so cute. I have twins, haha a brother and sister from the same litter... Eddie and Emma. :) ahh I want a kitten now lol!


----------



## MommytoLBG

I am cracking up here ladies. I am also a June birthday. Turtle we share the same day! My little guys is June 1 so him and I start and end the month. We also lost our baby on my bday (well d&c that day). So while I originally didn't want another June baby (little guy was supposed to be May baby but they had me wait one more week due to his size)...anyway now I think a June baby would be wonderful. Kind of has a different meaning now. Would love to have our last baby around the same time we said goodbye to our angel. Sorry got a little sad there....

My dad's bday is June 21 as well. And yes!!! It is nice to get presents every 6 months!!!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Julesillini8 said:


> Mrs right, is that your kitten?
> I LOVE CATS, and that kitten is so cute. I have twins, haha a brother and sister from the same litter... Eddie and Emma. :) ahh I want a kitten now lol!

No not my kitten, I just thought the pic was cute haha! I have been meaning to change it to a pic of my two fur babies though but I can't figure out how!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Ha! 
It is a cute kitten, I'm a sucker for kittens, ( that's how I got my two cats) a patient of mine was showing me these kittens they were trying to give away from a litter that her cat had. I said... Sold! Haha so damn cute.
They are def my first babies


----------



## Mrs_Right

I've got two cats too - but that's cause my husband is the sucker! We went with a friend to get her a kitten and came home with one ourselves haha


----------



## Julesillini8

Kittens are pure joy! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

I always have cats, but only some times am I crazy or a lady. It's only a matter of time before they all meet and yep, I will be the crazy cat lady ;)


----------



## Emski51

Hehe Jules your so funny I like your choice of girls name for your kitten best name ever seeing as I am a Emma !!!!! We have a seven and half month old boy kitten called Babou he's a Bengal cross so he's a bit of a monster at the moment last night he came out of the toilet with a whole toilet roll in his mouth it was bigger than his little head :haha:

Welcome back bing glad you had a lovely holiday and thanks four the kind words hope the relaxing time has relaxed you for your impending o 

Turtle I might need to change my testing date seeing as I should be on CD 4 but AF has not shown up yet so I am 4 days late but I might just let you know when I have ovulated I will probably just test early knowing me :winkwink: this month ladies I think I might just go with the flow no temping or opk just if it happens it happens


----------



## Emski51

Finally AF showed up :) can now get on with September


----------



## Mrs_Right

I need some help! I'm confused about my AF. At first it came in hard and fast for a few hours then dropped off to a very light flow and has been that way for nearly 24 hours now. It's been so light I could have only used one tampon all day. What do you think this is? A wacky period or do you think I might have had a chemical?


----------



## Mrs_Right

I should note that I had a neg test the day before the bleed so I'm assuming just a wacky period at this stage


----------



## Emski51

Hi Mrs Right

I am not sure to be honest it could be a wacky period I had a miscarriage coming up to 2 years in November and that was at 5 weeks and my AF was really heavy and quite painful (that was an oppsie) !! coming off my pill due to migraines.

My cycle has been completely out of whack this month normally a 28 day this month I was 3-4 days late and af has come with a massive bang this morning the full works cramping the lot hoping September will be our month for all the ladies on the September thread !!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Thanks Emski, my periods are normally quite painful so that's nothing new for me! I also came off the pill due to migraines.
FX'd for everyone for September!


----------



## Loobs

How is everyone doing today?

CD11 here, starting OPKs x


----------



## Wugz22

Testing around the 11th, can I join?! Just had a + opk yesterday, and a bit of a temperature jump this morning so I think I'm 1 DPO. This is my first TWW since baby was born 8 months ago!


----------



## Bing28

Mrs right - I'm usually heavy(ish) flow the first day and then it gets lighter on the second day. Sometimes AF is heavier than others at the start as each cycle is different. So I'm sure it's just a wacky AF and nothing to be concerned about. How long is AF usually for you? 

Loobs - I'm CD11 today too! Started my OPK's yesterday! Are you trying anything new this cycle? 

Welcome wugz! :wave:


----------



## whitglass

I guess I'm joining here too, although AF hasn't shown yet. She's late and I'm testing BFNs, so I suppose as soon as AF starts I can continue on through September, hopefully sooner than later! 

Mrs Right - I thought AF was coming as well but it was just spotting. Still no sign of her. I'm as confused as you are!

Emski - I'm normally a 27 day cycle and am now on CD 30 so hoping AF starts so I can get on with it - do you know when you ovulated? Weird thing for me is I had a chemical last cycle but ovulated right on time this cycle..where is she!!!


----------



## orionfox

Just ordered my preseed and this week will buy another opk. The end of this week and next week cant come any sooner lol.


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi all! Just got back in town from our weekend trip to the lake. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, and that those of you that also have today off are enjoying the extra day! :)

Mommyto, that's awesome that we share the same birthday! And that you and are son start and end the month, I think that's really cool! :) So sorry that your d&c was on your birthday though, that's terrible! I totally understand why you would be hoping for one to be born around the time that you had to say goodbye... :hugs:

Emski, no worries at all, just let me know if you want to change your testing date and what you want to change it to if so! :)

Jules, how are you doing over there? Is that line getting darker?? :)

Wugz, welcome and glad to have you! :hi: I'll get you added to the front page! :)

Whit, sorry you're having to move over to this thread, but welcome to you as well! Just let me know when you decide what day you want to test and I'll get you added. FX for you that you don't need me to add you after all and that your bfn turns into a bfp! :)

Afm, FF has me as O'ing on Friday and today as 3dpo. I know that can't be right though, I'm sure I O'd either Saturday or Sunday. I know that's only 1-2 days off though. We'll see if they keep it as Friday or if it changes as I get more temps entered. I had a negative opk on Friday morning and then a positive one on Friday afternoon, and again on Saturday morning. Sunday morning one was negative and one was positive :shrug: so I just entered it as negative. My temp first went up on Saturday which is why FF thinks I O'd on Friday but I slept terribly on Friday night so I think it was skewed. Plus, I felt O pains on Saturday and Sunday. Oh well, we'll see! I want it to be Saturday or Sunday though because we got lots of bd'ing in this weekend and I want it to at least count towards something! (other than fun of course!) :haha:


----------



## whitglass

Thanks Turtle! As soon as AF comes I'll know when I'm testing and I'll let you know. Most likely more towards the end of September!


----------



## Turtle0630

Sounds good, Whit! :)


----------



## Mrs_Right

Bing28 said:


> Mrs right - I'm usually heavy(ish) flow the first day and then it gets lighter on the second day. Sometimes AF is heavier than others at the start as each cycle is different. So I'm sure it's just a wacky AF and nothing to be concerned about. How long is AF usually for you?
> 
> Loobs - I'm CD11 today too! Started my OPK's yesterday! Are you trying anything new this cycle?
> 
> Welcome wugz! :wave:

AF is usually 3 days, which would mean I would expect it to finish tonight or tomorrow morning. Almost nothing overnight, thinking she's finished early, just wearing a liner in case


----------



## Julesillini8

Today is the start of September! May it be a great month for all of you!

Turtle, glad you had a good time on your vacation! Are you an early tester??


----------



## Turtle0630

Jules, I always plan not to be but haven't had lots of opportunity to test that out or not. My first cycle trying, I tested at 10 dpo since I had cramping 9dpo and got excited. Of course it was bfn so I decided to wait until 14 dpo and test again. AF arrived early 14dpo before I awoke to test so that took care of that. Second cycle, I was going to wait until what I figured was AF due date to test but she arrived only 7-8 dpo! So again, no need. FF put my start date at 9/10 with only a 7 day lp again so I put that down as my test date. Since I O'd a couple of days early it now thinks I'll start this Friday! Boo! If not and it holds out, 9/10 will now be 12dpo, so fx that it holds out that long! :) sorry, that was a very long answer to simply say af always arrives early before I have a chance to test. :/


----------



## Julesillini8

I see. Just saw that you're next in line to test on the first page... Hope that your lp is longer and AF never even comes!


----------



## Turtle0630

Thank you!!! If lp is the same this month then clearly I don't have a chance at all. If I can make it past Sunday (as I really think that's more like 7-8 dpo) then I'm at least doing good with that, and I'll consider that a win at the very least! :)


----------



## juscause

I am brand new to this forum. We've been TTC since February, which is just over 8 cycles with a 24 day cycle. AF is due on the 12th, so put me down for 9/14. Really hoping this is the month as I'm starting to get discouraged :(


----------



## canadabear

Hey everyone. Just had DS third birthday.. :cry::haha: can't believe my little man is turning 3 on Thursday.. Where did the time go??!!

Haven't managed to get on with temping yet this cycle.. Might not bother as already know lp I'd 11 days like clockwork.. And we are ntnp until after Christmas. 
Sending :dust: to you all..


----------



## Emski51

Morning Ladies

Whitglass I was either 3-4 days late this month but I think I o a couple of days late this month I have 5 days of positive opk and I reckon I drop the egg right near the end :shrug: my temping was not great last month as it was my first go. Hoping this month things will go back to normal.


----------



## LouOscar01

Ok, I am finally over here. AF two weeks late. Had blood taken, BFN. So still no AF, but deffo not pregnant so here I am...eagerly awaiting AF I suppose. Unless I completely missed a period....or my period was the two brown spots I got which I thought was IB. Have absolutely NO IDEA where I am in my cycle so I am just going to BD all the time. Not happy with dear Mother Nature at the moment.


----------



## Bing28

Morning everyone! 

Sorry your over here Lou! FX'd September will be our month! <== That goes to everyone on this thread! 

Turtle - yeah for the TWW! FX'd your LP is longer this cycle. Have you recently come off birth control? Maybe your cycles are still trying to regulate. 

Canadabear - FX'd the NTNP approach works for you! I didn't temp while I was on holiday last week and it was such a relief to have a few days off, so I may pack it in if I end up moving to the October thread! 

afm - I'm on CD12 today. Had loads of ewcm last night so my body is definitely gearing up for O. I'm hoping I O and conceive on Friday, which is my birthday, as that would be an amazing late birthday present in two weeks time! :)

We have been BDing a lot this cycle, more than any other and more than in a very very long time! I don't think hubby is complaining but I just keep thinking 'Only another week to go until I can have a rest!'. This baby making is hard work! :haha: 

How is everyone else doing today? 

Xx

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi girls! I had a very busy wkend and it looks like I have lots of catching up to do! :)

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Wugz22

I've had cramping all weekend and I've never gotten cramping with O before! But I've only had 1 AF since my little man was born so maybe my cycle has changed a bit?!:shrug:

For those of you who feel O, do you usually O before, after, or during the pain?


----------



## MnGmakes3

I think I saw someone ask me about the quinoa. We just had it last night. It was so good. Hubby even said it's in his top 10 favorite foods now! We made it with some shrimp, kale and Chipotle lemon sauce. My only issue is that there wasn't any for left overs lol


Wishing for lots of BFP's!!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Lou I'm sorry to hear that you're still awaiting AF, if only our cycles were always the same! haha it would make life so much easier

Canada I can't decide whether NTNP would be more or less stress haha

afm AF has ended less than 2 days after it began... weird


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mrs_Right said:


> Lou I'm sorry to hear that you're still awaiting AF, if only our cycles were always the same! haha it would make life so much easier

My cycles are always spot on and it drives me crazy when I'm a day early or late. I'm usually down to the hour and this past cycle I was late by a few hours! I don't think we're ever happy with what our bodies do lol


----------



## Mrs_Right

very true MnG, we always want what we don't have!


----------



## LouOscar01

Despite my late period I decided to take an ovulation test yesterday as my boobs were hurting....there was a faint line on the test. Today's was even fainter. Does this mean that I ovulated a day or so before? Or does it come up with lines at other times in the cycle.....

Basically....have I just missed ovulation?!!!??!!?!?!??! Did not BD enough if so....
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).JPG
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi Lou, 

I don't know about anyone else but I always very faint lines early in my cycle. Its only every darker closest to O.


----------



## whitglass

Well AF got me finally! 4 days late and it's already killing me. Guess the chemical did mess with things. So heavy and painful. But I hate that limbo of waiting and seeing BFNs so I'm looking forward to September!!

Wugz - I usually feel the pain in the days leading up to O - and then once I O it usually becomes really mild or goes away and I dry up right away.


----------



## Bing28

Lou - I'm not sure about the lines as I use digi OPK's. when did you start getting sore boobies? I usually get them after ovulation for a few days and before AF for a few days. So maybe you O recently or AF is on her way. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Whit - at least your not in limbo any more and can get on with September! :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing- why feeling so crappy?? :hug:


----------



## LouOscar01

Bing28 said:


> Lou - I'm not sure about the lines as I use digi OPK's. when did you start getting sore boobies? I usually get them after ovulation for a few days and before AF for a few days. So maybe you O recently or AF is on her way.
> 
> Xx

Sore boobies started about 3 days ago. I don't mind either TBH. Need AF so that I can start over and work out where I am!! I have BD a bit so maybe I caught ovulation if it occured! I'll just leave my 4 week wait and start another 2 week wait if that's the case!! 

:dohh:


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing- why feeling so crappy?? :hug:

What gave you the impression I was feeling crappy?!? I feel great at the moment and just waiting to O :)


----------



## Bing28

LouOscar01 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Lou - I'm not sure about the lines as I use digi OPK's. when did you start getting sore boobies? I usually get them after ovulation for a few days and before AF for a few days. So maybe you O recently or AF is on her way.
> 
> Xx
> 
> Sore boobies started about 3 days ago. I don't mind either TBH. Need AF so that I can start over and work out where I am!! I have BD a bit so maybe I caught ovulation if it occured! I'll just leave my 4 week wait and start another 2 week wait if that's the case!!
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

If you have just ovulated then FX'd you caught that eggy! 

Have you recently come of birth control? Maybe your cycles are still trying to regulate hence the longer cycle this month. 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

juscause said:


> I am brand new to this forum. We've been TTC since February, which is just over 8 cycles with a 24 day cycle. AF is due on the 12th, so put me down for 9/14. Really hoping this is the month as I'm starting to get discouraged :(

Hi, Juscause! Welcome to the thread, and to the forum! :hi: I've added you for the 14th testing date. Good luck this month, I really hope that this is your month! I'm sorry that you're starting to get discouraged. :( There are a lot of great ladies on here that understand how you're feeling and what you're going through, and are nothing short of encouraging and wonderful. And good for a laugh as well at times! :) Hang in there, and FX that this is your month for a sticky bean! :hug:


----------



## misspriss

Wow, tons of posts! So there is so much to catch up on! I'm so lost...LOL

I'm still waiting to O, having PLENTY of fertile mucus (wet, not EWCM yet) and anticipate a O date of 9/6, but with this much mucus maybe a day or two earlier?! My OPKs are still blaring negatives though. However, last time I used OPKs they didn't "build up", it was just neg, neg, neg, BLARING pos, ya know? So I'm thinking tomorrow or the next day I will just have a super pos OPK.


----------



## LouOscar01

Bing28 said:


> LouOscar01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Lou - I'm not sure about the lines as I use digi OPK's. when did you start getting sore boobies? I usually get them after ovulation for a few days and before AF for a few days. So maybe you O recently or AF is on her way.
> 
> Xx
> 
> Sore boobies started about 3 days ago. I don't mind either TBH. Need AF so that I can start over and work out where I am!! I have BD a bit so maybe I caught ovulation if it occured! I'll just leave my 4 week wait and start another 2 week wait if that's the case!!
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> If you have just ovulated then FX'd you caught that eggy!
> 
> Have you recently come of birth control? Maybe your cycles are still trying to regulate hence the longer cycle this month.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Yes, this was my second cycle off of BC. Last month was NTNP, this month was trying...but not temping and I didn't do an ovulation test this past cycle.

I had no idea I could ovulate twice without a period!! Crazy.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi ladies can I join you? Not holding my breath but ill test on the 9th. Maybe sooner I always break down about 10 dpo.


----------



## NoRi2014

Well ladies, AF got me last month, so on to a new cycle and joining this thread. I am going to just go with it this month and not do any OPK's. I feel like that makes me overthink things and I just want to not have them in the back of my mind. FX for us all this month:flower:


----------



## Wugz22

misspriss said:


> Wow, tons of posts! So there is so much to catch up on! I'm so lost...LOL
> 
> I'm still waiting to O, having PLENTY of fertile mucus (wet, not EWCM yet) and anticipate a O date of 9/6, but with this much mucus maybe a day or two earlier?! My OPKs are still blaring negatives though. However, last time *I used OPKs they didn't "build up", it was just neg, neg, neg, BLARING pos, ya know?* So I'm thinking tomorrow or the next day I will just have a super pos OPK.

This is how mine are too! I'll think "I must be still a while from O" because they are stark white. Then BAM. Big time positive.


----------



## Turtle0630

Baby.Love12 said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? Not holding my breath but ill test on the 9th. Maybe sooner I always break down about 10 dpo.

Hi Baby.Love, welcome to the thread! Glad to have ya. I've got you added for the 9th, good luck! FX that this is your month! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Nori, sorry AF got you as well! But welcome to the September thread. Let me knew when you have a safe you'd like me to put you down for! :)

Lou, I really hope AF get some answers soon and can nice on from this terrible cycle you've been having! :( FX that you did just O and caught that eggie! 

Miss, yay for almost O day! FX for you as well that you catch it! :)


----------



## orionfox

Bing28 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Bing- why feeling so crappy?? :hug:
> 
> What gave you the impression I was feeling crappy?!? I feel great at the moment and just waiting to O :)Click to expand...

On your currently feeling it says crappy


----------



## Bing28

orionfox said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Bing- why feeling so crappy?? :hug:
> 
> What gave you the impression I was feeling crappy?!? I feel great at the moment and just waiting to O :)Click to expand...
> 
> On your currently feeling it says crappyClick to expand...

Oh...that must have been from ages ago and I forgot to change it! I use the mobile version most of the time and the current feelings don't show on there! :) 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Morning Ladies

Welcome to all the new ladies and the ladies who have moved over from the August board :wave:

@ Lou fx that your got the eggy and that your cycles calm down when I stopped bc 2 years ago my cycle was really unpredictable for about 3 months once cycle was 35 days then the next was 21 days !! so it can take a little while to settle down

afm cd 3 nothing to report just waiting for af to finish then we start round 3 :) sort of good news on my dad his second blood test came back negative for cancer but he does have liver failure which I know is still pretty bad but hopefully they can do something about that.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski, I'm praying for your dad. That's great news that he is cancer free and I hope they are able to help with the lover diagnosis :hug:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Bing- why feeling so crappy?? :hug:
> 
> What gave you the impression I was feeling crappy?!? I feel great at the moment and just waiting to O :)Click to expand...
> 
> On your currently feeling it says crappyClick to expand...
> 
> Oh...that must have been from ages ago and I forgot to change it! I use the mobile version most of the time and the current feelings don't show on there! :)
> 
> XxClick to expand...

lol.. I forget on my mobile is up on the corner that i never bother to look at. :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning ladies! 
I've been so busy around the house and at work that I've hardly had the chance to come visit. 
We are STILL coffee:) working on our bathroom but 95% done! :yipee:. I promise to never take on another house project without the help of professionals :haha:

We haven't had any time to BD either because we're both just so tired by the end of the day. I'm CD13 today and have given up on opks and temping this month. Just going by on cm. It should he any day now.


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, all! Hope everyone is having a good morning so far! :)

Emski, how wonderful to hear that your dad is cancer free! Yay!!! I really do hope that they caught the liver failure early and that they're able to fix it. Thank you for updating us! :hugs:

MnG, I think it's pretty awesome that you're giving up the opk's and the temping and just letting things go more natural this month. I bet that will make this the month that you catch that egg, just since it is the month that you're not watching every detail! :) Life is funny like that! And yay for the bathroom project almost being done! So what room is next on the agenda? :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> So what room is next on the agenda? :haha:

Oh so you're a comedian now? :p :haha:


----------



## LouOscar01

Emski, so glad he is cancer free!! 

My ovulation test today was much fainter today so must have just ovulated! How bizarre ovulating on cycle day 43!! :shrug:

Went back to work today after 6 weeks off so no doubt work will take my mind off waiting for whatever it is I'm currently waiting for!! I suppose I shall test in 2 weeks just in case.... Turtle maybe you could add me for the 17th? :wacko:


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> Turtle0630 said:
> 
> 
> So what room is next on the agenda? :haha:
> 
> Oh so you're a comedian now? :p :haha:Click to expand...

Why yes, yes I am! Have I not told you this before? :haha:


----------



## Turtle0630

Lou, that's very odd but yay for most likely having ovulated! I hope this now gets you back on track! And yes, I will happily add you for the 17th! :)

Jules, how are you feeling? Still getting darker hpt's I hope (if you're even still testing)?


----------



## Eclaire

Hi all. Back from the longest and most stressful weekend in ages. Hosting multiple out of owners for dds first birthday was exhausting. Everyone is finally gone, but now I get to "look forward" to another visit from my mil in 2 weeks. Kmn. 

With all the chaos dd hasn't slept well and neither have I. So exhausted. Cd 12 for me and we were hoping to do smep this month. I ovulate late (usually CD 18-20) so hopefully we can start bding soon. Unfortunately, dh is so busy for the next 3 weeks that this will be a big challenge.

Hope everyone else is doing well, and welcome to all the new faces. ---baby dust to all ---


----------



## Julesillini8

thanks for asking turtle. Yes, this was this mornng. Today I'm 13 dpo :) 

AF due tomorrow, not gonna see you biatch!


Sending positive baby dust to everyone here, may you all see beautiful lines in a few short weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Turtle0630

Wow, Jules!!!! That's a STRONG line! Congrats again, I would agree that it doesn't look like that baby is going anywhere! :happydance: So wonderful!

Eclaire, welcome back! Sorry you had such a stressful time lately! I sure hope that stress starts to dissipate soon! :hugs:


----------



## whitglass

Jules those are some seriously strong lines!!! Yay! 

Turtle I plan to test September 30th if AF hasn't shown yet so pls put me down for that!


----------



## LouOscar01

Wow Jules!! 

Can't imagine ever actually getting a positive pregnancy test!! I think I'd pass out!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Lou,your day will come, maybe this time? Guess you'll need to be sitting down!


----------



## Excited2See

I'm testing on the 9th


----------



## misspriss

Jules NICE LINE!!! Beautiful!!

Lou I actually cried with I got my BFP with DS. It was really overwhelming. I didn't faint, but I did end up pretty much falling to the ground sitting, I had been standing and I just had to sit down so I pretty much just dropped down right there and cried a little.


----------



## LouOscar01

Ah Misspriss that is what I will do! I can't wait!!!! Waaaaaa.


----------



## Turtle0630

Excited2See said:


> I'm testing on the 9th

Welcome, Excited! :hi: I've got you added for testing on the 9th, good luck!


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi everyone! 

Turtle, I will be testing Sept 28th if AF hasn't shown, so please put me down for then! :thumbup:



Mng-we are renovating a whole house-holy cow is it a LOT of work!! we have been at it for 2 yrs now and it is finally looking like a house again and hopefully we will be moving in soon! Glad your bathroom is almost done-did you do a complete remodel?


----------



## Turtle0630

NoRi2014 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Turtle, I will be testing Sept 28th if AF hasn't shown, so please put me down for then! :thumbup:

Nori, got you added! :)


----------



## nflores77

Julesillini8 said:


> thanks for asking turtle. Yes, this was this mornng. Today I'm 13 dpo :)
> 
> AF due tomorrow, not gonna see you biatch!
> 
> 
> Sending positive baby dust to everyone here, may you all see beautiful lines in a few short weeks!

Hi Jules - that is a sight I want to see very soon ;) Congrats again on your BFP!!!! :happydance:

Can I join this thread of wonderful ladies? AF is due 9/9/14 -- I want to hold back and not test until then but I have 10 testing strips ... so we all know what that means :haha: Can you please add me to the first post under Sept. 9th?

Just a little background - I had a misscarriage earlier this year would have been due in November so my goal was to hopefully be pregnant before then with the new illusion of a little one on the way I think November will be easier once it arrives. 

Hoping we see more BFP on the board here soon... :thumbup:


----------



## LouOscar01

Hello nflores!! So sorry for your loss, fingers crossed you get your BFP before November. Hopefully that would make it easier for you x


----------



## MamaBee413

Hi,
I am new to all of this. We have only begun this month and have used OPKs solely as a predictor of when to BD. I got my first positive on Saturday (Aug 30) and have gotten positives every day since (not completely sure what that means....). AF is due on the 14th. I am so incredibly impatient and hope that these next two weeks fly by!
Thanks!


----------



## Wugz22

Congrats jules!!!!!! I'm an Illini fan as well, btw!!!!

DS has been a FUSS-FACE all day today, to say it nicely:wacko::baby:. He must be getting some teeth, and I can tell it's going to be a long night 

My next baby has to be a better sleeper than this one; there is literally no way he could be any worse!!! :sleep::sleep:


----------



## MnGmakes3

NoRi2014 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Turtle, I will be testing Sept 28th if AF hasn't shown, so please put me down for then! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mng-we are renovating a whole house-holy cow is it a LOT of work!! we have been at it for 2 yrs now and it is finally looking like a house again and hopefully we will be moving in soon! Glad your bathroom is almost done-did you do a complete remodel?

No, we half assed it lol. Took down half the drywall and wallpaper, put up new drywall. On the bottom half we did wainscoting and chair rail. It's so much work I can't wait to be done!


----------



## Julesillini8

Wugz22 said:


> Congrats jules!!!!!! I'm an Illini fan as well, btw!!!!
> 
> DS has been a FUSS-FACE all day today, to say it nicely:wacko::baby:. He must be getting some teeth, and I can tell it's going to be a long night
> 
> My next baby has to be a better sleeper than this one; there is literally no way he could be any worse!!! :sleep::sleep:

Whoop whoop! Illini in the house. :wohoo:


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi it is looking like I will be going for the next cycle so according to ptracker I will be 10dpo on the 26th and will test then  we will be using preseed and trying to mainly dtd just before and on ov day as dh would love a boy  first month using opk again too (this month waa an oppsie and im due tomorrow but have been getting bfns).


----------



## orionfox

CertainTurton said:


> Hi it is looking like I will be going for the next cycle so according to ptracker I will be 10dpo on the 26th and will test then  we will be using preseed and trying to mainly dtd just before and on ov day as dh would love a boy  first month using opk again too (this month waa an oppsie and im due tomorrow but have been getting bfns).

We are trying preseed too :) we have been ttc for a year, so i heard about it and want to give it a try as its hard not having that BFP. We too are also doing the opk. Lets cross our fingers and hope the preseed works for the both of us this month :)


----------



## Bing28

Morning everyone! I hope everyone is okay?

Emski - so pleased for you that your dad's blood tests came back cancer free! Fingers crossed they can do something for the liver failure. 

Jules - Wow! That's an amazing line! I honestly can't imagine seeing that for myself. I think id have to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming! :haha: 

Welcome all the new ladies! :wave:

Afm - I'm go my flashy smiley last night so getting closer to O! Have a good day everyone! 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Thanks Bing :) has taken some of the stress of me I am now in the last few days of AF so let the bding commence !!!

You better get busy Bing !!! I know what you will be doing this weekend you minx

Welcome to all the new ladies who joined yesterday I have been pretty busy this week with work and doing the final arrangements for my MIL b'day party at my house this weekend !


----------



## Loobs

Emski - glad those blood tests came back with good news! :hugs:

Bing - Woop for flashing smiley! Get to it!

AFM, busy week with work and house hunting! A beautiful house has come up on the market so we had a meeting with a financial advisor last night to see if it was a possibility for us. And it is! So we are off to see the house tonight. So excited but nervous too. CD14 for me. All OPKs negative so far, I O'd on CD16 last cycle so on track I suppose!

x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing- you get your freak on! :yipee:

Loobs- have fun house shopping. .I hated every second of it so I hope you have a much better experience. Fx'd that you get it! :)


----------



## Bing28

Emski51 said:


> Thanks Bing :) has taken some of the stress of me I am now in the last few days of AF so let the bding commence !!!
> 
> You better get busy Bing !!! I know what you will be doing this weekend you minx
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies who joined yesterday I have been pretty busy this week with work and doing the final arrangements for my MIL b'day party at my house this weekend !

You got me! :blush: :rofl:

Btw when is your MIL's birthday? She may share my birthday which is tomorrow! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning! We're almost back to the weekend already, yay!

Welcome to the new ladies! Glad to have you all! I've got you all added to the front page. :)

nflores, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. :( I truly hope you catch the eggie before November rolls around and that it helps ease the pain for you at that time. :hugs:

Bing, yay for flashing smileys! And Happy Early Birthday! Do you have any fun weekend birthday plans? Besides lots of bd'ing, of course. ;)

Loobs, how exciting about the house! Good luck, I really hope you get it and that you love it!!! And you should be getting close to O day, that's great news too! I'd say you should start getting in some practice... ;)

Afm, I'm 5-6dpo right now and just kind of waiting around. If this cycle follows last cycle then AF should be arriving this weekend, either Saturday or Sunday. But!...last cycle I was already spotting by now and I haven't started that yet so FX that means I'll have a longer lp this time around! Small victories! My bff's sister is getting married this Saturday and although that will make me only 7-8 dpo and I am SURE that I'm not pregnant this cycle, I think I'll go ahead and test that morning if AF hasn't arrived yet, just in case. I really don't want to test that early but I have a few of the ic's now and I would rather do that in the VERY rare case that I am and that I would get a +, then go to the wedding that night and party too much (because I'm definitely looking forward to celebrating with my bff!) and then feel bad about it later if I actually was.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I said I was giving up opks this month but took one yesterday after work because I had globs of ewcm and it was negative. CD14 today. I forgot to take one this morning so it'll just have to wait till later. .

Hope you're all having a great day! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

MnG, FX that it's a positive for you this afternoon after work! You were thinking Friday would probably be your O day, right? If so, it should be positive today I would think! Was it at least close yesterday? Either way, ewcm is a good sign obviously, so get to it! ;)


----------



## MamaBee413

Thanks for the add, Turtle!

I can't wait to begin testing (trying to hold off as long as possible because I may or may not (wink, wink) become obsessed with peeing on sticks)!

Good luck to you all and I hope you have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## Loobs

Turtle - sounds like a good plan! My friends and I had organised a night of celebration (for various reasons) just at the end of my last cycle. I was so worried about maybe being pregnant for enjoying drinks. AF arrived anyway but man, bad timing!! Hope you have a lovely time! I love weddings, and I am desperate for another one to go to. Last one was mine!

MnG - Thanks for your kind wishes! I am feeling a little bit stressed already - it is embarrassing having someone go through all your finances - You spend HOW MUCH on shoes and beauty products?!?!?!? Umm...:blush:

So we are heading off to see it tonight, will be sure to update you all on whats happening. 

OPK negative again today! Maybe I bought my pineapple a bit early! x


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls!

Wow...haven't been on and it took me a bit to catch up!! You ladies have been busy! 

Emski ~ great news about your dad being cancer free!! And hopefully docs can help him with his liver and get that fixed. :hugs:

Wugz ~ my little guy was a horrible sleeper!! the girls were great sleepers so we were very spoiled. He comes along and wow, many sleepless nights. I ebf as well, so it was pretty much me getting up with him. He didn't nap long stretches either so it was a tough time. I remember for a span of three months, he was getting up every hour. Yikes...we were going to ttc around his 1st birthday, but decided no way. Now we are at a point where he is much better. And he's 3!! 

Loobs ~ good luck with the house tonight! And yes it is very nerve wrecking having a stranger go thru your spending...:wacko:

Hi everyone else! :wave: Welcome newbies! :flower:

Hopefully we start seeing more bfps!!! Dates are coming up. 

afm...patiently waiting...:coffee:


----------



## Baby.Love12

See anything?
 



Attached Files:







20140904_062302.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Eclaire

Sorry baby I can't see anything on my screen. Hopefully someone else can. How many dpo are you?


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies, how is everyone today?

Jules- congrats on your lines. Looks like you won't have to take a couple of months off.

Loobs- hope the house is everything you hope it to be. I purchased what I thought would be my dream house in May, but so far it has been a nightmare. We have discovered several expensive problems we were not anticipating. Be very critical and try not to rush the decision. Trust your gut, I wish I had.

Thoughts on pressed? I was going to try conceive plus this cycle, because it is supposed to be less messy and feel more natural. But would love opinions.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Eclaire said:


> Sorry baby I can't see anything on my screen. Hopefully someone else can. How many dpo are you?

8-10


----------



## MommytoLBG

I can't see anything either baby...sorry...but it is still early.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire- I LOVE preseed! Won't use anything else. 
Be careful though it says you can use 3 cc's and I found it to be excessive. 1 or 1.5 usually sia the trick. Have fun! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> Turtle - sounds like a good plan! My friends and I had organised a night of celebration (for various reasons) just at the end of my last cycle. I was so worried about maybe being pregnant for enjoying drinks. AF arrived anyway but man, bad timing!! Hope you have a lovely time! I love weddings, and I am desperate for another one to go to. Last one was mine!
> 
> MnG - Thanks for your kind wishes! I am feeling a little bit stressed already - it is embarrassing having someone go through all your finances - You spend HOW MUCH on shoes and beauty products?!?!?!? Umm...:blush:
> 
> So we are heading off to see it tonight, will be sure to update you all on whats happening.
> 
> OPK negative again today! Maybe I bought my pineapple a bit early! x


Lol @ the spending. Once hubby and I combined bank accounts I suddenly became very conscious and guilty about spending. :blush:


----------



## Turtle0630

Sorry Baby, I don't see anything either on my screen. :( Do you see anything in person? I hope someone else can see it, I'm terrible at seeing squinters! 

Loobs, thanks! I don't really mind drinking during the tww but the closer I get to AF the more I cut it back. If the baby hasn't implanted yet then it definitely wouldn't be getting nutrients from me yet! I do know that it can have an increased risk of miscarriage though so I do cut it back during the tww, and then cut it back even more the further into the wait I go. I'm sure I'll end up wanting to drink a decent amount at the wedding though so I want to be as sure as possible! :haha: I love going to weddings too! This will be our second one this year, and I'm very much looking forward to it!


----------



## LouOscar01

Back to school today and was telling a pregnant colleague how jealous I was that she got to go on mat leave in December and she said 'well you should have got yourself pregnant then'!! I'M TRYING DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## Loobs

Thanks for all your messages ladies. Went to see the house tonight and we both love it. We've discussed the positives and negatives for the last 2 hours and have decided to put an offer in. The only thing that might go against us is the fact that it's only just on the market so they might decline our offer to wait and see if they get anything higher. The estate agent did say that they are already in the process of buying somewhere else, so they might be interested in a quick sale. 

More waiting!! X


----------



## Emski51

Bing my mil birthday is tomorrow 5th of September so I will wish you a happy birthday tomorrow a bfp would be an amazing late birthday present.

Congrats on finding a house loob I have to agree with MnG I hated buying my house but that was because it took us a year from accepted offer to moving in but I think it was just a weird situation I am sure your purchase will be smooth sailing


----------



## LouOscar01

Good luck Loobs!! It's so nervewracking!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

That's great, Loobs! I really hope they accept your offer! I would guess if they're already in the process of trying to purchase another home they would probably want to get this one sold as quickly as possible, so FX that it works out for you! How exciting! :)

My home buying process was actually pretty smooth for the most part, once I was able to actually find a house in my price range that I liked. I had one house that I put an offer on that didn't go through due to it needing a new roof, but once I found my current one it was smooth sailing. FX that it goes just as smoothly for you too!


----------



## orionfox

Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> Jules- congrats on your lines. Looks like you won't have to take a couple of months off.
> 
> Loobs- hope the house is everything you hope it to be. I purchased what I thought would be my dream house in May, but so far it has been a nightmare. We have discovered several expensive problems we were not anticipating. Be very critical and try not to rush the decision. Trust your gut, I wish I had.
> 
> Thoughts on pressed? I was going to try conceive plus this cycle, because it is supposed to be less messy and feel more natural. But would love opinions.

This will be my first time using preseed...from what ive read up is that is doesnt feel messy unless you use too much and feels natural. From all the good things ive heard i want to give it a try and suggest the same to you. Im hoping it works for us...fingers crossed for you too :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs- Did you tour the house yet? ?
Take pics?!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

AW: I, for the first time, EVER, have a CB blinking smiley!! :yipee: :happydance: Hot diggity dog!! :yipee: :spermy: :wohoo:

that is all. i must go get ready now :blush:


----------



## atleastthree

Hi gals, put me down for 21st September unless AF comes early and spoils it all! :)


----------



## Wugz22

orionfox said:


> Eclaire said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> Jules- congrats on your lines. Looks like you won't have to take a couple of months off.
> 
> Loobs- hope the house is everything you hope it to be. I purchased what I thought would be my dream house in May, but so far it has been a nightmare. We have discovered several expensive problems we were not anticipating. Be very critical and try not to rush the decision. Trust your gut, I wish I had.
> 
> Thoughts on pressed? I was going to try conceive plus this cycle, because it is supposed to be less messy and feel more natural. But would love opinions.
> 
> This will be my first time using preseed...from what ive read up is that is doesnt feel messy unless you use too much and feels natural. From all the good things ive heard i want to give it a try and suggest the same to you. Im hoping it works for us...fingers crossed for you too :)Click to expand...

We always use pressed (even when we weren't trying to conceive). Not messy at all. I definitely needed it postpartum for comfort!


----------



## misspriss

MnG, hope that blinking smiley turns solid soon!

FX'd for you atleastthree, I remember you from WTT! How is the weight loss going?

Preseed feels exactly the same to me as abundant fertile mucus, very wet and slippery. When not TTC, I actually prefer silicone based lubes for sex, I think I'm just used to them.

GL with the offer Loobs, our house was a hassle to buy (was not listed as nor known to be when we made an offer, but turned out to be a short sale...either the sellers had no idea what they owed, or they just quit paying a while back...) but I think our situation is an unusual one!


----------



## Loobs

Thanks for all your wishes girls! 

MnG, yup, tour went well. Didn't take pics cos don't want to jinx it! We have put an offer in, so will just need to wait and see. Great news on your flashing smiley! Get down on it!! 

As for the preseed, I like it! We used it for the first time last month and like someone else said, we didn't use the whole recommended amount and it feels ok. 

X


----------



## k8ywalsh

Put me down for September 6th! I already tested September 2nd with a BFN. But AF is expected on the 6th, so if she doesn't show up I will be testing again :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Woohoo MnG!!!! Get busy!!! :happydance::headspin:

Loobs ~ good luck on your offer!! We built our home and that was a completely different headache...


----------



## Julesillini8

MnGmakes3 said:


> AW: I, for the first time, EVER, have a CB blinking smiley!! :yipee: :happydance: Hot diggity dog!! :yipee: :spermy: :wohoo:
> 
> that is all. i must go get ready now :blush:

Great! Go get em!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mission accomplished :blush:


----------



## Julesillini8

Haha you SURE didn't waste any time. I like your style!


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome to the new ladies! I've got you added, and good luck!!! :)

Nicely done, MnG! :haha:


----------



## Eclaire

Mng - your dh must be lucky. Getting ready for me = shaving my legs.

Loobs - good luck with the offer. Did you give them a response deadline?


----------



## Eclaire

I am beginning to really dislike ff. It out of the blue thinks I ovulated on CD8. I know that is incorrect as I am just now starting to show signs of fertility. I know my cycles have been a little erratic since I had dd, and my temps have been really irregular this month, but this is so frustrating. I have decided to ignore ff this month and trust my body and opks.


----------



## Buttersmom

I'd love to join in. Af should be here around the 11th. And I'll be dying to test.


----------



## Julesillini8

Wow for those of you who wait until date of AF I have MAJOR respect for you! I was always team yellow for my pregnancies, I waited 41+ weeks for that, but I can't wait 14 days to test! ( just realized today was my official test date)
Good luck to those of you who are testing around the corner! :)


----------



## NicaQ

I'm lurking about, getting my giggles :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Jules, what is team yellow?


----------



## NicaQ

MamaBee413 said:


> Jules, what is team yellow?

When you don't find out gender until birth I think


----------



## MamaBee413

NicaQ said:


> MamaBee413 said:
> 
> 
> Jules, what is team yellow?
> 
> When you don't find out gender until birth I thinkClick to expand...

That makes sense :wacko: Thanks!


----------



## Bing28

Loobs - good luck on the offer on your house. 

Emski - I hope your MIL has a lovely birthday - today is the best day to have a birthday :wink: 

MnG - yeah for flashing smiley! I hope you catched those spermies! 

Mamabe - I was wondering the same about team yellow! :) 

Turtle - when are you starting to test? It must be soon right? Sorry being lazy and can't be bothered to look back. 

Afm - I got my fixed smiley today...so lots of :sex: for the next three days and let the TWW begins!


----------



## Loobs

MnG - Wow, quick work! I like your style!

EClaire - We didn't give them a deadline. I didn't realise you could do that! We are first time buyers so totally new to the whole process. Sorry about FF, suppose it can't be right all the time. Hopefully it'll change your O date once you actually O. 

Butters - hello and welcome!

Bing - thank you! Time to get busy!

AFM - Bit of a temp dip today, hoping its pre O! CM is more noticeable today and is watery. Expecting a positive OPK today or tomorrow!

x


----------



## Emski51

Yay Mng like you style no messing around just down to business !!!

Happy Birthday Bing WOOOO :happydance: and good luck over the next 3 days this is our plan this month eod and then as soon lh is detected 3 days of fun and then back to eod for a few days then a well deserved rest.

hope you hear back on your offer soon Loobs finger crossed

afm - Af is just finishing so I should o towards the end of next week hopefully, just wishing it was 5 so I can go home already bored at work :wacko: as for my dad his liver damage is pretty extensive so its not looking good as there is no cure other than a transplant :( so its probably as bad as a cancer diagnosis


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> Mng - your dh must be lucky. Getting ready for me = shaving my legs.


:haha: That's precisely what I did. I was planning to do more but when I took the dog out the damn kid next door wanted to come over and play with him. The her neighbor kid came and it was just not very timely :growlmad: by the time H got home I had barely time to shower..so he's lucky I shaved lol


----------



## MnGmakes3

Happy birthday Bing!! :yipee: Are you celebrating in style? Doing anything fun?


----------



## Loobs

Happy birthday Bing!

Emski - sorry to hear about the liver damage being so extensive :hugs: x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Julesillini8 said:


> Haha you SURE didn't waste any time. I like your style!

There were a few hours in between. H isn't able to do quickies (I've never even met a gut who was able to just "pants off, unit up and at it". (And yes, I did just call it a unit lol) :haha:


----------



## Emski51

lol that made me chuckle at my desk "unit" I think your correct my hubby could not just get his pants of and perform its like he needs to prepare himself first :laugh2: its a tough job being a man !

Thanks loobs for the hugs x


----------



## Loobs

Unit!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

My DH is the same!


----------



## Bing28

Thanks for the birthday wishes from all you lovely ladies! :blush: 

Not sure what we're up to yet. Hubby finishes work at lunch time so he should be home any minute. I think he has something planned but not sure what yet! :) I was too tired to open my presents before he went to work so I still have that part to enjoy! I will definitely be celebrating later as it's my last birthday in my 20's...got the big 3 0 next year! 

Emski - so sorry to hear the liver damage is more extensive. I hope your doing okay. Remember we're all here if you need us! 

MnG - I don't think I've ever heard it be called that before! :rofl:


----------



## CertainTurton

Happy birthday bing! Hope you have a lovely surprise 

My dh is the same. ..and they say its just the ladies who need to be in the mood!

So my af arrived today ans ive ordered cb ov tests for this month. ..I have a 26 day cycle so will probably start opk straight after af fin.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lol glad you all got a kick of that. :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

I was under the impression lots of guys could...hmm. I'm actually surprised as I thought my H was among the short list.


----------



## NicaQ

I think my husband would only take a second to get to where he could perform lol I think he's at what is considered a man's "sexual peak" though.

Definitely getting more of my laughs! Why I love this board lol


----------



## Loobs

Hope you have a lovely day Bing! 

I suppose I always thought the same MnG. It doesn't take long but there is definitely a period of preparation :haha:

I just went to the loo and forgot to collect for my OPK. :dohh:

x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> Hope you have a lovely day Bing!
> 
> I suppose I always thought the same MnG. It doesn't take long but there is definitely a period of preparation :haha:
> 
> I just went to the loo and forgot to collect for my OPK. :dohh:
> 
> x

Our preparation could take hours :wacko:. H likes things a certain way so once we find that, which again can take forever, it's like a miracle lol


----------



## Loobs

You done really well last night then! Stealthy! :haha: x


----------



## k8ywalsh

This was the best conversation ever to wake up to! Thanks for the laughs! My hubby can do the "pants off unit up", but similar to MicaQ, I think he is in his sexual peak too, lol. However, it does help sometimes if before he gets home from work I send him little hints (ok, big hints) during the day! HAHA! Then he comes home and it doesn't matter if he is starving hungry, tired, or anything, he is ready!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thanks you ladies for the laughs!! :haha:

Hi and welcome butters! :flower:

Hello Certain!

Bing ~ Happy Birthday!!! Enjoy your day!

Emski ~ so sorry to hear about your dad...thoughts are with you and your family. 

Loobs ~ next hold, take that test!!! then get busy! 

MnG ~ great job at the bd! My hubby is the pants off, unit up type of guy. he can be ready to go in a moments notice (okay like seconds)...

:haha: Sexual peak?? Ugh my DH has been in his then since we met at 21 until now!!! :haha:


----------



## MommytoLBG

k8y ~ you testing early or waiting til tomorrow? fx for you!!!


----------



## misspriss

So ladies I'm sorry I can't keep up!

Just skimming, DH is not a "pants off unit up" kind of guy, but almost. It doesn't take much. I'm more for quickies than he is....if preparation took hours we'd never ever have sex. DH and I usually get to do it really quick after DS goes to sleep and I stay up past my bedtime. It's pretty much "Hey honey, DS is asleep, let's do it"...we used to be a lot different before DS....

So I got my pos OPK last night, and it's back to a little less than pos this AM. So I am pretty sure I'm ovulating today. I am one day earlier than expected (CD20 instead of CD21!).

I'd like to move my testing date until the 14th, because it's a Sunday and DH will be off work and I want him to be there! Still 9 dpo, that was the earliest I wanted to test, and it moved up a day!


----------



## Loobs

Hope you've managed to time the BD right Miss! x


----------



## misspriss

Thanks Loobs, we BD'd CD9, 11, 14, 16, 18, and plan to tonight CD20 and CD21 for sure. We have also been using softcups (only used preseed CD9, 11, and 14, plenty of fertile mucus on CD16 and 18!). I'd say we have it covered, but we will be doing it at least 2 more days just to make sure! (that's why I haven't had time to keep up with the thread, we've been too busy BD'ing :haha:)


----------



## Loobs

Thats the best excuse ever for not keeping up with the thread! I'm sure we can all forgive you that :haha: Sounds like your timing is good! 

x


----------



## MnGmakes3

I agree, you're forgiven. :)


----------



## misspriss

After tomorrow though, it will be full on TWW time :coffee:. I'll have to keep BD'ing some though, can't let DH feel like I just *used* him during the fertile times....:blush: :rofl:


----------



## Loobs

I sometimes feel like that too - DH must feel so neglected in the TWW :haha:

OPK still negative today :( x


----------



## misspriss

It's like, sex! SEX! LOTS OF SEX!!....no sex, period (no sex), repeat. :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Offbeat question time. ... do any of you. .umm.."leak" the day after BD?
I swear it all comes out, this being the reason we still haven't conceived. It's definitely semen, cloudy in color rather than ewcm.
This happen to anyone else?


----------



## MnGmakes3

misspriss said:


> After tomorrow though, it will be full on TWW time :coffee:. I'll have to keep BD'ing some though, can't let DH feel like I just *used* him during the fertile times....:blush: :rofl:

:rofl: H says this almost every month!!


----------



## Loobs

Miss - thats exactly what its like!

MnG - I always leak. And it feels like lots! I try and lay on my back for about 20 minutes after, and if we've BD'd before bedtime then I'll just get comfy to sleep after that. I usually sleep on my front, and as soon as I turn over the leaking begins. It'll continue for about 12 hours after!

x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> Miss - thats exactly what its like!
> 
> MnG - I always leak. And it feels like lots! I try and lay on my back for about 20 minutes after, and if we've BD'd before bedtime then I'll just get comfy to sleep after that. I usually sleep on my front, and as soon as I turn over the leaking begins. It'll continue for about 12 hours after!
> 
> x

I do the pillow under the dupa for 20 mins and then try to stay still at night.


----------



## Loobs

You manage better than me! I can't get comfy on my back at all, so just stay there as long as I can. 

x


----------



## Turtle0630

Butters, welcome! :hi: I'll get you added, and good luck!

You ladies crack me up, I love this thread! I guess I'm pretty lucky then, 
DH is pretty much a "pants off, unit up" kind of guy. Which is great, because I certainly do like quickies a lot! Is that terrible? I mean he for sure has to be in the mood but thankfully it doesn't take long or much suggesting (usually) to get him into that mood. And it sometimes takes a little...preparation...but usually not much! The other night it was time to go to bed and he wasn't tired. I said "Want me to help you get tired?" He though for about 1/2 a second, said sure, and it didn't take long after that! I guess I also assumed most guys were like that...I think I'm apparently one of the lucky ones, especially since he's 33 and I doubt that's his "peak"!

Bing, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I sure hope you have a great birthday weekend! Nice timing for your fixed smiley too! :haha: I'm planning on testing tomorrow ONLY because I have a wedding to go to tomorrow night and I want to be sure before celebrating too hard. It'll only be 7-8dpo though so even though I'm sure that I'm not, it wouldn't probably show up by then even if I was. Otherwise, I'll probably wait until next Friday (12th) before testing again if AF hasn't arrived by then. That will be 13-14dpo and we're going out of town w/ another couple that weekend. I'm sure AF will be here by then, but should test again just in case if not. :)

Eclaire, sorry FF is being stupid! I hope it adjusts itself to the correct date once you really do O! 

Jules, I love that you were team yellow! Do you plan to be for this pregnancy too? I have always wanted to remain team yellow as well, and I'm hoping I can be patient enough to pull it off once my time comes! 

Emski, I'm so sorry to hear that the damage is so bad for your dad. :hugs: Will they be putting him on the transplant list at least? 

Miss, I'll definitely get your testing date moved, and yay for O'ing early and being able to test on a day that DH is home! :) I think that's a completely forgivable reason to have not been on here much, I sure hope you caught that eggie! And yeah, I try to be sure to instigate it some in the tww as well, and leading up to O day, so DH doesn't feel used during the fertile time too! :haha:

Loobs, sorry for the still negative OPK! :( I hope you get your positive soon, was it at least close still?

MnG, I leak too! I lay on my back for about 15 mins afterwards and sometimes I seem to leak worse than others. I hate it when I leak a lot, I need those swimmers to stay put! ;) This last O cycle I tried the pillow under my hips thing and put my legs up on the wall to tilt my pelvis more, DH got quite the laugh out of me laying like that! :haha: And I STILL leaked some! And yes, sometimes I still seem to be leaking the next morning too. Sigh.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Oh trust me it takes all my willpower to stay still. I take a long time to get comfy then I twitch everywhere before falling asleep. And with peeing every 5 minutes it's not exactly the easiest of tasks lol

Im glad I'm not alone on the leaking front. I know the fastest ones will get where they need to be, it's just odd that after 4 hours of standing/walking around it then all spills out. It's like the little :spermy: all get together and say "this way guys" :dohh:


----------



## misspriss

MnG, (and everyone else who has a leaking worry) two words (one?) softcups. 

Firstly, I believe most the good strong swimmers are where they need to be before you even think about getting up. The ones that leak are probably the slower, weaker ones anyway. However, popping a softcup in and letting them stay cervix adjacent for 12 hours helps, if anything it helps you to quit worrying about leakage. I still experience SOME leakage after cup removal, but limited. Without a cup, I either leak all over the sheet if I don't pee, or tons comes out in the toilet if I pee like a good girl (to prevent UTI). With the softcup I usually pee (UTI prevention) and a tiny bit will leak on the TP, not like falling out. It makes cleanup so much easier, and helps me not to stress.


----------



## misspriss

Semen comes out kind of thick like a runny gel, but after it's been out it will liquify further, which is also why it runs out faster after a little while.

If I just lay there on my back, it will run out after about 10 minutes if I move or sneeze or laugh or cough or something.


----------



## MnGmakes3

misspriss said:


> MnG, (and everyone else who has a leaking worry) two words (one?) softcups.
> 
> Firstly, I believe most the good strong swimmers are where they need to be before you even think about getting up. The ones that leak are probably the slower, weaker ones anyway. However, popping a softcup in and letting them stay cervix adjacent for 12 hours helps, if anything it helps you to quit worrying about leakage. I still experience SOME leakage after cup removal, but limited. Without a cup, I either leak all over the sheet if I don't pee, or tons comes out in the toilet if I pee like a good girl (to prevent UTI). With the softcup I usually pee (UTI prevention) and a tiny bit will leak on the TP, not like falling out. It makes cleanup so much easier, and helps me not to stress.

I have used them. I still have a few left, I just can't stand the smell of it after 8 hrs of sleep. It's borderline nauseating to me :nope:


----------



## misspriss

MnGmakes3 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> MnG, (and everyone else who has a leaking worry) two words (one?) softcups.
> 
> Firstly, I believe most the good strong swimmers are where they need to be before you even think about getting up. The ones that leak are probably the slower, weaker ones anyway. However, popping a softcup in and letting them stay cervix adjacent for 12 hours helps, if anything it helps you to quit worrying about leakage. I still experience SOME leakage after cup removal, but limited. Without a cup, I either leak all over the sheet if I don't pee, or tons comes out in the toilet if I pee like a good girl (to prevent UTI). With the softcup I usually pee (UTI prevention) and a tiny bit will leak on the TP, not like falling out. It makes cleanup so much easier, and helps me not to stress.
> 
> I have used them. I still have a few left, I just can't stand the smell of it after 8 hrs of sleep. It's borderline nauseating to me :nope:Click to expand...

Oh...:blush: Kinda makes me horny....(reminds me of my high school days where we used to DTD before I went to work and I got to smell the dirty sexy smell all day...kept me ready for at night!)


----------



## MnGmakes3

misspriss said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> MnG, (and everyone else who has a leaking worry) two words (one?) softcups.
> 
> Firstly, I believe most the good strong swimmers are where they need to be before you even think about getting up. The ones that leak are probably the slower, weaker ones anyway. However, popping a softcup in and letting them stay cervix adjacent for 12 hours helps, if anything it helps you to quit worrying about leakage. I still experience SOME leakage after cup removal, but limited. Without a cup, I either leak all over the sheet if I don't pee, or tons comes out in the toilet if I pee like a good girl (to prevent UTI). With the softcup I usually pee (UTI prevention) and a tiny bit will leak on the TP, not like falling out. It makes cleanup so much easier, and helps me not to stress.
> 
> I have used them. I still have a few left, I just can't stand the smell of it after 8 hrs of sleep. It's borderline nauseating to me :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...:blush: Kinda makes me horny....(reminds me of my high school days where we used to DTD before I went to work and I got to smell the dirty sexy smell all day...kept me ready for at night!)Click to expand...

Hey whatever works right? :thumbup:


----------



## misspriss

Yep!


----------



## k8ywalsh

MommytoLBG said:


> k8y ~ you testing early or waiting til tomorrow? fx for you!!!

I'm scared to test early, lol, since I already tested on the 2nd, so I am trying to hold out until tomorrow! So far I am making it! Although, I feel like AF is on its way!


----------



## k8ywalsh

MnGmakes3 said:


> Offbeat question time. ... do any of you. .umm.."leak" the day after BD?
> I swear it all comes out, this being the reason we still haven't conceived. It's definitely semen, cloudy in color rather than ewcm.
> This happen to anyone else?

This happens to me every single time! I feel like for two days afterwards it is leaking out! I was hoping it was normal.....?


----------



## Eclaire

Wow step away for 12 hours and there is so much to catch up on. My h is not a pants down unit up kinda guy. It takes some effort there, and I am happy he has been so busy that he doesn't have a chance to notice I am using him.

I often leak quite a bit, but last month I found something that helped. I always leak when on my back, no matter how long I stay put. I found if I lay face-down butt-up for about 15 minutes afterward I don't leak so badly. Plus easy to get in to this position after a little doggy style. Just a suggestion.

Oh, and I was also team yellow with dd.


----------



## Turtle0630

Eclaire, good tip! Thanks! For some reason I just always assumed that it would leak out more that way, so good to know! I'll be sure to try that next time. :)

I can't ever really just go to sleep afterwards when it's at night, primarily because 1) I have to pee so often that I always try to go right before sleep and 2) I ALWAYS try to go afterwards to help avoid UTI's. I don't get them often but they're so terrible that I try to avoid them as much as possible. So even when we dtd right before bed, I still lay there the 15-20 mins (usually on my phone to help pass the time!), then get up to pee before going to sleep. I should look into the softcups then, that sounds like a great solution to that problem! Thanks! :)


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Rosie_Phillip said:


> Alright ladies as I don't know the best vitamins, minerals, supplements, or aids to use in this TTC process, I'm going one more round, with as much help and info I can get from everyone! But I'm taking my Clomid cd3-7 instead of cd5-9, more eggs more chances right? I know I need something to increase my uterine lining, an ideas or suggestions? Also CM production, I took tussin last month and it seemed to help but I'm going all out this round! There for I need more CM! The only vitamins I've been taking are a B-complex and an extra folic acid everyday ( at separate times).

Hi Rosie! I took Clomid last month and it did not stick. AF came! Boo! The Dr put me on Femara/Letrozole this month, because it does not have the adverse effect to your uterine lining. I went to the Dr this am and it looks like I will have 4 or 5 eggs this cycle. We will know more on Monday when I go back. I rarely get CM and I have been getting more this month than I ever have. I am hopeful with Femara/Letrozole, since it is how my friend conceived her two boys.

Good Luck this month! How long have you been seeing a fertility dr?

Here are the vitamins that I am on:
Womans Multi Vitamin
Complex B
Folic Acid - 800 mcg
DHEA - 25 mg
CoQ-10 - 400 mcg


----------



## nflores77

OMG what laughs with you ladies today. :rofl:

My DH is the "pants off unit up" type of guy LOL and MissPriss DH always feels *used* lol!!! :haha:

*Today Update:* 8-9 dpo ... I think AF is gearing up to come. I have a few cramps and I'm just feeling out for the month. I'm a little frustrated as I did the OPKs and I took the Fertilitea hoping that would have helped. I got a strong positive on the OPK and we BD the day before, on the day and day after and it seems it wasn't enough. I know I'm not completely out until the witch arrives but it's just a feeling I got. 

Best of luck to all our testers... :happydance: Congrats on the BFP and :hugs: to the rest of the ladies!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! I would love to join. Coming from the August thread.

Turtle~Will you put me down for Sept 24?

Jules~Congrats! So happy for you! Thank you for starting us off right!!!

Bing~Happy belated Birthday and Anniversary!

Sheylee & nflores77~So sorry about the MC. BIG ((HUG))!

MnG~I love quinoa. Think about trying Mexican quinoa - it's very good and filling.

Good Luck September testers! May the baby dust be with you. :O)


----------



## misspriss

Welcome Yoga girl!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yoga- what's the difference?


----------



## LouOscar01

My partner always complains about feeling used...we argued about it last night and didn't get to BD :'( 

Still no clue where I'm at in my cycle...think I had some brown spotting today though. We shall see what occurs next!!


----------



## juscause

LouOscar01 said:


> My partner always complains about feeling used...we argued about it last night and didn't get to BD :'(
> 
> Still no clue where I'm at in my cycle...think I had some brown spotting today though. We shall see what occurs next!!

Happy weekend! My hubby is always complaining that he is used... weekends I am usually up to BD, but weekdays are usually out unless I'm o'ing.

Good luck to everyone testing (or trying to hold out!) this weekend!


----------



## orionfox

Wow tons to catch up on...my man can often be the pants down unit up kind of guy. Often there are times he doesnt seem horny, yet all of a sudden here comes the unit lol. We are just doing our prep BD until the time really counts. Going to pick up another opk this weekend. Hoping my preseed comes in time lol. In the mean time im making us take multivitamins, and making hubby take a testosterone suppliment to help his swimmies lol. We are giving it all this time around before talking to the doc. It seriously sucks when you arent as fertile as others are. But we know we will be blessed when its time.


----------



## Wugz22

What's the earliest DPO you girls will test?! I'm feeling antsy!!!:wacko:


----------



## misspriss

9 dpo here (if I can hold out)


----------



## Baby.Love12

I start at 8 dpo some months some months 10 dpo. How many dpo are you wugz?


----------



## orionfox

Last month i tested at about 14-16dpo. It was hard to wait, but i didnt want to stress myself out before hand. But unfortunately AF came late :( so this time will probably be near the same unless a very obvious sign shows up that causes me to test earlier.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Well I still have a positive opk but no luck with H last night. :brat:
We both have work today and I'm praying it's still positive when I get home. 

Hope you all have a great wkend ladies!
Say a little prayer for me today!


----------



## Loobs

Hope you manage to catch it MnG!

I have the opposite problem - lots of BD but no positive OPK! Really thought it would be positive today. 

Is it possible to have missed the LH surge with only testing once a day? I do usually only get one positive then it goes negative again.

:( 

x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Unless you O midday to overnight..but i doubt it's that quick. Can you test morning and afternoon? Or afternoon and evening?


----------



## misspriss

Yes, it's possible to miss the surge just testing once a day. The surge lasts day or so for some people, but it's very quick for others. Remember, OPKs check for the hormone surge that occurs BEFORE ovulation, not exactly ovulation. The surge can be pretty quick. *Most people catch it though*, I think.


----------



## k8ywalsh

So a BFN for me with an FRER :( AF still hasn't reared her ugly head, but I feel like she is on her way :( Guess I am out for this month.

Good luck to the rest of you girls! I am hoping for BFP's for all of you!!


----------



## nflores77

I tested this AM and it was a BFN @10dpo


----------



## Wugz22

I'm only 6 DPO so it would totally be a waste of a test, lol. I'll hold out for 9 I suppose!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

misspriss said:


> Welcome Yoga girl!


Thank you! Hello Misspriss!:winkwink:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

MnGmakes3 said:


> Yoga- what's the difference?

I make the quinoa like the instructions on the box says. The olive oil flavor is my favorite. I add chopped onion, 2 gloves of garlic, diced tomatoes, cilantro, black beans, corn, and taco seasoning to your taste. Enjoy!

You made me hungry for quinoa with your posts, so I am making it tomorrow. :munch:


----------



## Loobs

Sorry ladies for BFNs, still early though! Hang in there :hugs: 

Usually my OPK is only positive once, the next day is always a negative. I tested again this evening and it's still negative. I've had to order more!! 

I think the evening primrose oil I've been taking might have delayed it for me, quite a lot of that mentioned online. Haven't taken it for 4 days now though. Also, my temp did go up a bit today but I just assumed it was because of a poor nights sleep and a few drinks last night. Suppose tomorrow's temp will reveal all! 

Thanks for all your replies ladies, I dunno where I'd be without you x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks for the recipe! That sounds really good! So good that we'll making it tomorrow as well :thumbup: 

Loobs- I found somewhere on this forum that EPO delays O. It gave me horrible headaches afterthought only 3 days of taking it. I hope you get your positive soon! 

AFM, I had a pos opk this morning but it was negative by the time we both got home. Still managed to DTD though. So we only have 2 possible tries this cycle :(


----------



## orionfox

Ugh so good news and bad news...good news is im on possibly my first peak day as I got a possitive opk.....bad news is i thought i had a few more days before a peak and dont have my preseed. But more good news is when i went to buy another opk, i found out the store i went to has preseed. Couldnt believe it as i couldnt find anything about any canadian stores carrying it. So back i go tomorrow to grab it as i dont know if the one i ordered will come by monday/tuesday for the big O. I hated it as this morning i had a feeling i was on a peak day due to the stretchy ewcm. Well at least hubby is wanting some "action" tonight lol. Going to have to convince him for the multiple days lol. Good luck to anyone else hitting their big time....."go swimmies go" lol


----------



## MnGmakes3

Happy Sunday everyone. It's been quiet here, i hope that means we're all too busy doing the hibbity dibbity :happydance:

I have work today. But it's finally my 7th day of a week stretch before a glorious day off! 
I'm also 1dpo today. Let the craziness commence :coffee: :)

Wishing you all a great day!


----------



## LouOscar01

Had some brown spotting the past two days...start of period or IB...no idea. No other symptoms so I expect I'm just continuing to be completely unpredictable! Might even do an OPK today!! So fed up of having no idea where I am at. It's driving me crazy. Really need something concrete...a positive OPK, a positve HPT or a period. GAH.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Good Luck to all of ladies hitting O and doing the BD! May your hubby's provide fast swimmers!


----------



## misspriss

MnG, I'm 2dpo today. I'm testing in 7 more days!

Lou, I hate NOT knowing anything! So frustrating!

Yes good luck everyone getting close to O! Fast :spermy:, lots of :sex:, :dust: and :bfp: for all ;)


----------



## Loobs

Happy TWW MnG! 

Lou, I hope you get some clear signs soon! 

AFM, a glob of EWCM for me today! Have rushed home from work to DTD :haha: I'm just waiting to get up and pee, on an OPK! Hopefully it'll be my positive! X


----------



## Loobs

Negative!!!! 

:brat:


----------



## LouOscar01

Loobs said:


> Negative!!!!
> 
> :brat:

SO ANNOYING Why aren't bodies easy to read!!?!?!!?!? Why do they produce so many false signals?!?!?!


----------



## Loobs

Infuriating! I'm getting so impatient. Even FF says I'm already passed the latest possible date for O. :( x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs, are you using dig opks?


----------



## Loobs

Yeah! The CB ones which are an empty circle or a smiley face. Used my last 1 today, more coming tomorrow. Will use the cheapie later x


----------



## MnGmakes3

If i didn't know any better I'd say you Od on cd15. Your 2 temps after that are both higher so tomorrow's temp should confirm that. You also had watery cm right? Judging by your romps in the hay haha:) I'd say you're pretty damn covered! :thumbup:


----------



## Loobs

Thanks hun, for having a look at my chart. I did think that dip was pre O but then it never seemed to confirm on OPK. Glad we kept up the BD! 

X


----------



## MnGmakes3

If you have pretty regular cycles ( from what I remember, I think you do) you shouldn't worry. I think you're pretty far in the cycle to have another significant dip (unless it's an IB in a few days) Fxd!!

:dust:


----------



## Loobs

Yeah pretty regular! Always between 28 and 31 days. Really appreciate your input hun, thanks :) x


----------



## Emski51

Hi ladies 

Woo happy tww MnG fx you caught that egg

Loobs its so annoying when you body does everything but what it is suppose to last month I think I o late this month I have gone straight from my AF to high on my monitor so let the bd commence as soon as I get the surge we are doing a three day straight session !!! I do have fertile mucus as well 

The party was a success


----------



## orionfox

Cross my fingers that you got covered loobs :) I know how annoying it is for our bodies to not send us the signals we want.

AFM i bought another digital cb opk yesterday but i decided to grab the cheaper one that just detects the two days. I had two left over at home and had a positive low peak and dtd last night. This morning i used one of the new ones and it was negative. So either im on the second low peak day or it will change to my high peak tonight like last month. So i will be testing again tonight. If it doesnt change Im going to let hubby have a small break before the next two days lol. Cant wait to use preseed on our next BD :)


----------



## orionfox

Oh and MnG good luck and lots of baby dust in your tww :)


----------



## Loobs

Thanks girls! 

Emski - go to it girl! Today is number 3 for us and I'm exhausted haha. If I get my crosshairs tomorrow that signals a few days off! 

Orion - hope you get your peak! Keep going! 

X


----------



## sengland

Oh my goodness...just came back from my "mental health break" during AF and I'm ready to get back to everything for this month...read what I missed since I was last on and I am almost in tears laughing!! This may be the best thread ever!! 

I am CD 9 today, just started using OPKs this month (I got the wondfo cheapies OPKs and HPTs) and I have no idea what I am doing. I know that there's always a faint line and that it's not really positive until it's the same color as the control line, but what if it gets lighter?? I started yesterday, I'm usually 28-32 days, and today's line is lighter than yesterdays?? Is that normal? I'm including a pic...the top one is CD 8 and the bottom is today CD 9. 
https://tinypic.com/r/ih60ko/8

Also, DH is getting pretty funny wanting to make sure he has good swimmers, he's decided to go commando for the rest of this cycle to "let everything get enough air" lol :flasher: I am a leaker too, and I also don't think I have the best CM, has anyone tried mucinex or other cold medicine to get better ewcm?? DH told me this morning that I should probably start taking something to increase our chances. It's funny having him more obsessed than I am sometimes lol.


----------



## orionfox

Hmm ive never heard of cold medicine increasing fertile mucus. However preseed is a good choice if you dont make enough. It is idea for the little swimmers. This will be my first time trying it, as it seems i dont make enough from how long things are taking. From what ive read its been quite successful in landing a pregnancy.


----------



## sengland

orionfox said:


> Hmm ive never heard of cold medicine increasing fertile mucus. However preseed is a good choice if you dont make enough. It is idea for the little swimmers. This will be my first time trying it, as it seems i dont make enough from how long things are taking. From what ive read its been quite successful in landing a pregnancy.

I've heard preseed is good too, I just don't know that I am ready to spend the $ on it. Not that I've looked, but I've heard it's rather expensive. I've had friends try robitussin and mucinex and it helped them. :shrug: I'm a noob :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi Yoga, welcome to the September thread! :hi: I've got you added, and good luck! :)

k8t and nflores, sorry about your BFNs! :( Has AF arrived for either of you yet, or are you still in the game for this month? FX for you both!

Loobs, sorry you keep getting negatives on the opk's! :( I sure hope you get your positive soon! Or, like MnG was saying, hopefully you actually did O on cd15. You're definitely covered if so! ;) And I agree that your chart really does look like that's a possibility. FX that you get your crosshairs tomorrow!

MnG, sorry it was negative when you got home yesterday. :( I think it's good that you managed to dtd last night though, if you O'd yesterday morning or afternoon then that eggie would have very possibly still been hanging around by then! FX that you caught it! Hope the tww goes quickly for you.

Orion, good luck! Hope you catch that eggie as well! :)

Lou, so frustrating!!! :( I hope you get SOME sort of answers soon, regardless of what that is! :hugs:

Emski, I'm glad to hear the party went well! :)

Sengland, welcome back! Glad you got such a good laugh catching up! I agree, this thread is the best, you ladies are all awesome! :) I am pretty new to opk's myself so I'm not really sure on your question, but that seemed to happen to me this month so I think that can be very normal. That's hilarious about your hubby too, that's cute that he's so excited and into it! :haha:

Afm, I took a test yesterday morning to make me feel better about enjoying drinks at the wedding, and of course it was bfn. I took another one this afternoon, although I think that was stupid because I really don't think I'm pregnant this month, and of course it was bfn too. I think I'm truly becoming a posa addict! :dohh: The reason I took one today though was because my bbs are soooo sore! I am the queen of justifying anything. :haha: So I'm 8-9dpo now, and so far no spotting yet! That's great for me, and I'll take it! And now I'm going to hold off again on testing until at least Wednesday, possibly Friday.

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend!


----------



## MamaBee413

I've been gone this weekend and trying to catch up on these posts has been overwhelming and humorous! You ladies crack me up! I've been trying to keep my mind off the tww, but not having any luck. I tested this morning and got a bfn. It is still so early though. I've not had many symptoms, but have been super crampy and bloated. Ick. We are getting closer and closer to testing and so that is excoting! I can't wait to see more happy results soon!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks, im hoping this time around we catch that eggie :) going to put in lots of work the next few days and then try to be as patient as can be during the tww.


----------



## sengland

Eek Turtle fx'd for you!! I hate being in the tww myself but I love it when everyone else is :) Makes me so excited! GL everyone!


----------



## Wugz22

sengland said:


> Oh my goodness...just came back from my "mental health break" during AF and I'm ready to get back to everything for this month...read what I missed since I was last on and I am almost in tears laughing!! This may be the best thread ever!!
> 
> I am CD 9 today, just started using OPKs this month (I got the wondfo cheapies OPKs and HPTs) and I have no idea what I am doing. I know that there's always a faint line and that it's not really positive until it's the same color as the control line, but what if it gets lighter?? I started yesterday, I'm usually 28-32 days, and today's line is lighter than yesterdays?? Is that normal? I'm including a pic...the top one is CD 8 and the bottom is today CD 9.
> https://tinypic.com/r/ih60ko/8
> 
> Also, DH is getting pretty funny wanting to make sure he has good swimmers, he's decided to go commando for the rest of this cycle to "let everything get enough air" lol :flasher: I am a leaker too, and I also don't think *I have the best CM, has anyone tried mucinex or other cold medicine to get better ewcm??* DH told me this morning that I should probably start taking something to increase our chances. It's funny having him more obsessed than I am sometimes lol.

I took Robitussin when I was TTC with my little guy, and I can honestly say it worked. When I came off the pill, I didn't have ANY fertile CM. I was ovulating, but no EWCM, or much of anything else really. Got gobs of it the cycle I started Robitussin. Just make sure you stop taking it incase you conceive, you don't want baby exposed to any unnecessary meds :)


----------



## orionfox

Turtle put me down for testing on the 23rd as that is when my AF is due and dont plan on testing before then unless there are mass symptoms. I used to be a mass tester but it never did me any good lol. So I try to test as little as possible :) And trust me its hard lol.


----------



## sengland

Thanks wugz :) after seeing all the talk about preseed over here I decided to check it out and found it for $18.99 on amazon with free shipping. Don't remember where I heard it was expensive, but I should have looked into it sooner! Just ordered it, it should be here by the 10th...probably just in time for O. Thanks for the input ladies!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

orionfox said:


> Turtle put me down for testing on the 23rd as that is when my AF is due and dont plan on testing before then unless there are mass symptoms. I used to be a mass tester but it never did me any good lol. So I try to test as little as possible :) And trust me its hard lol.

Got you added! :)


----------



## Yoga_Girl

sengland said:


> Oh my goodness...just came back from my "mental health break" during AF and I'm ready to get back to everything for this month...read what I missed since I was last on and I am almost in tears laughing!! This may be the best thread ever!!
> 
> I am CD 9 today, just started using OPKs this month (I got the wondfo cheapies OPKs and HPTs) and I have no idea what I am doing. I know that there's always a faint line and that it's not really positive until it's the same color as the control line, but what if it gets lighter?? I started yesterday, I'm usually 28-32 days, and today's line is lighter than yesterdays?? Is that normal? I'm including a pic...the top one is CD 8 and the bottom is today CD 9.
> https://tinypic.com/r/ih60ko/8
> 
> Also, DH is getting pretty funny wanting to make sure he has good swimmers, he's decided to go commando for the rest of this cycle to "let everything get enough air" lol :flasher: I am a leaker too, and I also don't think I have the best CM, has anyone tried mucinex or other cold medicine to get better ewcm?? DH told me this morning that I should probably start taking something to increase our chances. It's funny having him more obsessed than I am sometimes lol.

Welcome Back Sengland! That is really cute that your hubby is to into it! You are really lucky! Good Luck this month!


----------



## Loobs

Sengland - I have been trying the cough syrup thing this cycle. I don't think I've ovulated yet, but I don't think my CM has been any different. Not that I've noticed anyways. 

Turtle - hope you had a lovely time at the wedding! There's still plenty of time for that BFN to change! 

AFM, my temp actually dipped very very slightly today. No crosshairs for me yet :( x


----------



## Bing28

Wow...i had a busy weekend and not been on here and now I have lots to catch up on! I had a quick scan through but will have to catch up properly later :) 

Well on Friday my hubby surprised me to a trip to The Harry Potter studios. It was a great day out apart from I bought some of the 'every flavour jelly beans' which are in the first film. They have some horrible flavours including vomit, earwax, dirt, grass, soap to name a few! They were disgusting! Lol! 

Loobs - im having an off cycle with temps too! Going from my positive OPK and ewcm I would say I ovulated on Saturday but I have not had a temp rise yet! I also have sensitive nipples which I always get after ovulation, so I definitely think I've ovulated. I did read that sometimes it can take a couple of days for temps to rise after ovulation so maybe that's what happening to us! I found a good thread and someone had ovulation confirmed by ultrasound but didn't get her temp rise until 3dpo! 

Anyway me and hubby didn't manage to stick to the SMEP plan. I was just too tired last night and knew it would take a while to get hubby in the mood, and I honestly just couldn't be bothered! :haha: 

Going to catch up properly on everyone's posts now! Have a good day ladies! 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Glad you had a nice weekend Bing !! those Jelly Beans sound lovely ;) We are trying smep thing this month I am going to be knackered !

Sorry your having issues with your temps Loob's :( ps you look lovely in your pic :)

Afm nothing to report really other than I took Loobs advice and went and got some !


----------



## Loobs

Bing - I would LOVE to go to the Harry Potter studios, it sounds awesome! Those jelly beans however - yuck!! Sorry you're having a sucky time too. I agree it sounds like you've ovulated, hope your temp rise comes soon!

Emski - Thanks! I was giving myself a little boost by looking through some wedding pics and decided I'd pop one on :haha: Glad you got yourself some!

I've had a little lift today, despite the whole ovulation saga. The house we went to see and LOVED and put an offer in - our offer has been accepted!! Yay!!!

x


----------



## Emski51

OMG huge Congrats !!!!!!!! :happydance: so exciting 

Now let me tell you buying a house will take your mind of the whole tww saga !! oh my I am so excited for you well fingers crossed your purchase goes smoothly.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Trying to play catch up here. All you ladies over the pond make it difficult lol :p

Emski- did you really go from AF to fertile? Like the next day? I've always wondered if that was possible (maybe the reason we're still trying). :shrug:

Bing- your wkend sounds like a blast! How fun!
I've had those jelly beans before. It's amazing to me they can make flavors like that. I think I tried them all but sardine and vomit. ..yuck!!

Loobs- The dress in your pic is stunning. I love the detail in the neckline. So pretty! :) Congrats on being home owners now!! :wohoo: That is so exciting! 

Orion and Sengland- :wave: welcome! Fx'd for you both!!

AFM, it's not even 8am. I've got the day off and promised hubby I would cut the grass today..blehh.
2dpo and no changes to report.


----------



## Emski51

@ MnG I have no idea I though it was about a week after AF finished but my AF finished Friday last few spots on Saturday and when I went to the bathroom Sat evening I noticed loads of watery/ewcm which I thought was strange but shrugged it off. Anyway the monitor required me to do my first poas for this month on Sunday so did the test and its come back High straight away and the mucus has carried on I will let you know what I pick up the surge but it does seem strange to go straight from AF to high which means my cycle will be shorter this month argghh !!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Sengland, glad you were able to find the Preseed for a reasonable price! And that's awesome that it should be arriving just in time! Gotta love Amazon and their free shipping. :)

Loobs, I'm sorry about the temp dip and that it's still leaving you confused. :( I really hope you get some answers soon! But big congrats on the house!!!!! That's so wonderful! :happydance: Good luck with the whole buying process, I hope it goes smoothly. And Emski is right, that's sure to take your mind off the whole tww thing! :) Btw, I also agree that your dress is beautiful in that picture, as are you! :)

Bing, so glad to hear you had a nice birthday weekend! The Harry Potter studio sounds like a blast! I loved those books (and the movies as well). And the jelly beans sound...awesome AND gross! :haha: I would totally have to try them too, just because of them being in the book, etc. And yay for having O'd and for being in the tww! I sure hope your temps start going up soon and confirm it for you! :)

Emski, that's interesting! I do think it's possible to O right after AF ends, as I'm sure that's why some few rare people can seem to get pregnant while AF is still there (if the spermies stick around for a few days and they O right after it ends). I'm sure you're right that it will be a short cycle if so but hey, that's less having to wait around, right? :)

MnG, boo to having to mow the yard today! I'm sure DH will appreciate it though. :) I hope you're able to enjoy your day off! (other than that of course!) :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Bing, I'm such a Harry Potter nerd and so your trip sounds so fun to me! I hope we can go one day. Is it strange that I kind of like the grass flavored Bert ie Botts? 

Loobs, congrats on the new house! I hope it all goes smoothly and that you have a ball setting it up and making it 'home'!

MnG, it is raining here so no yardwork. Did it cool off where you are? We had quite the temperature change between yesterday and today here in NC.

Afm, I'm having a hard time today. Between being an eager beaver to see a definite result and so much to get done, I'm also having ambivalent feelings about whether I want the result to be positive this month. Hmm. I guess I'll just stay busy and soon enough I'll know one way or the other and deal with it as it comes. On a side note, I watched "Mom's Night Out" last night and would recommend it for a good laugh to everyone. Parts of it felt like it was my life they were filming!


----------



## Emski51

hehe true Turtle it will be less of a wait well I just did my 2 o'clock opk and its negative so no LH Surge as of yet so I have not missed the egg by the looks of it.


----------



## Loobs

Thanks girls, you lot are the best :hugs: 

My OPK is still negative today.

x


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning all!!!

Welcome Sengland! I don't know anything about using cold meds for cm...but I did read about them for gender swaying :haha: And I hear a lot of good things about preseed so fx for you!! 

Bing ~ glad you had a fun day! and those jelly beans? Yuck...

Loobs ~ congrats on the house!! So exciting! And you look so beautiful on your wedding day. Sorry about the confusing cycle this month... :hugs:

MamaBee ~ great movie esp if one needs some comic relief! Sorry about the mixed feelings though...I understand them as I am going through some myself. 

Emski ~ with my last pregnancy, that is how we conceived. We know the dates we bd and there is no way we could have conceived EXCEPT right after af that month. So yes it is possible. 

Hi MnG and Turtle! :hi:

afm, besides cracking up over this thread :haha:, I am just chilling and patiently waiting for AF...Sunday. :coffee: Or the slim chance for that bfp we are all chasing. :winkwink:


----------



## orionfox

My opk is still negative for the big surge, so hopefully that should change by tonight.


----------



## Bing28

Sorry not had chance to catch up on posts yet but RELLY need to vent as having a crappy day at work and just want to run away and hide in a corner and cry!


----------



## Loobs

Orion - hope you get that positive tonight!

Bing - Sorry you've had a rough day. We're all here for you to vent to! :hugs:

x


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing, so sorry you're having such a crappy day! :hug: I hope it gets better for you...or that you get to go home soon, one or the other!

Mommyto, hi to you as well! :hi:

Mamabee, sorry that you're having mixed feelings right now. :( :hugs: to you that it gets better soon!


----------



## nflores77

Hi Ladies -

Everyone has been on a posting freenzy!!! haha I just tried to catch up. Looks like everyone had a great weekend.

Update on me as follows:
So I had tested Saturday 10dpo and it was a STARK white BFN .. then tested on Sunday 11dpo and it was as stark white but I still thought BFN ... then tested this AM 12dpo and I think I see a faint positive... could this be? Calling the Dr. office now to see if they want me to come in for

I need some expert eyes here!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test313038


----------



## Eclaire

Nflores - I see it! Congrats!!

Loobs - so happy they accepted your offer. Next few weeks will be crazy as you do inspections and mortgage junk, but you will be happy in the end. Plus it does keep you occupied and not focused on strange cycles and waiting.

Bing - sorry for the rough day at work. Hope your day gets better.

Seng - I used mucinex (blue box) to help with ewcm and conceived dd. 

Afm - looks like I likely ovulated last night. Which works out well since hubby woke me at 1:45 am asking if I wanted to "make a baby" since he was having a (hard time). Almost said no, but rolled over grabbed my conceive plus and said hurry it up. 4 minutes later he is happy and sleeping while I stayed awake for an hour trying to keep his swimmers in my pool.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## MamaBee413

NFlores, looks positive to me - congrats!! 

EClaire, way to try and catch that eggie. How neat that your husband could (probably inadvertently) sense that it was time. 

Bing, I hope your day improves. Vent away! I have found this waiting time to be so emotional and you just want people to know and understand but that isn't really possible. We can be good ears for you, I hope.


----------



## Turtle0630

Nflores, I see it!!! Big congrats to you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Let me know when you want me to update it on the first page! :)

Eclaire, that's cracking me up! Too funny! But I agree, nicely done on your husband's end of "sensing" it was time, even if it was unintentionally! :haha:


----------



## misspriss

Don't have time to read all, but congrats Nflores! I see a BFP!


----------



## MommytoLBG

I see the line! Congrats Nflores!!!


----------



## Loobs

Nflores - that second line is so clear! Congrats!!

Eclaire - your hubby obviously has a very high eggy-radar :haha: his timing was fab! Fx for you!

Thanks for all your congrats messages for the house! I've already decorated it in my head :haha: Gonna wait another hour of so and do another OPK. Ordered more cheapies too, should be here on Wednesday or Thursday. Hope I don't need them though!

x


----------



## nflores77

Thank you ladies for reassuring me what I see... I'm in total shock. Like really in shock because I thought I was out since I have no real symptoms. I'm going to re-test for the next few days to make sure the line is getting darker and hoping I get a call back from the Dr. office to check my levels. He wanted to do that once I found out i was pregnant since we had the miscarriage earlier this year. We are trying not to get exctied.


----------



## LouOscar01

Congrats Nflores on the BFP. Congrats Loobs on the house!

Afm...I've had brown spotting for the last three days so I'm out for this crazy cycle!! Finally something is happening!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats NFlores!!!

Emski- good luck and I hope there's one sticky bean for you! :) :dust:

Eclaire- you have a great hubby there! Who doesn't love a midnight romp? :haha: Fx'd for you!


----------



## MnGmakes3

This board is buzzing today!! Wishing everyone a great day! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

MamaBee413 said:


> MnG, it is raining here so no yardwork. Did it cool off where you are? We had quite the temperature change between yesterday and today here in NC.

It's about 85 so not exactly cooled off. It did rain a bit so I only got half the yard done. H will have to do the rest himself later lol. I'm feeling too crafty to cut more grass :blush:


----------



## Emski51

Congrats Nflores !!!!

Bing sorry your having a rough day hope you feel better later this evening vent all you want


----------



## Bing28

Nflores - congrats! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! 

Loobs - congrats on the house offer! 

Eclair - I'm jealous of your midnight romp! :haha: 

Thanks ladies! I love having you all knowing you'll listen to my moans! Your all amazing! :) 

I'm Just feeling really pi$$ed off today:

A manager made me feel a bit crap about a piece of work I did but was annoyed as I did it the way I did after having a conversation with him about it in the first place and him telling me to do it like that! 

Then another manager has asked for my help on another project and out the blue this morning said I want 'XYZ' done by the end of today...so I had to leave a work lunch early, which has been in my diary for ages, and I had to work late too just so I could finish this work, and I wanted to get home to BD tonight as we didn't manage it last night! 

Then to top it off the stupid Duchess of Cambridge announces she is expecting her second child! IVE BEEN TTC SINCE SHE HAD HER BLOODY FIRST! GRRR!

And now to top it off my train is delayed home!!!! Aaarrrhhhh! &#128545; 

Vent over...that feels better :rofl:

Xx


----------



## juscause

Nflores, congrats I definitely see it!


----------



## orionfox

Loobs-thanks I hope so too...lets just hope hubby is up for another night as last night didnt work out as planned.

NFlores- congrats...great start to the BFPs this month.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sorry you're having a bad day Bing. Maybe have some :wine:?
I hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## Bing28

Thanks MnG! Just got home from work and hubby has cheered me up. It's days like this that make me realise how much I love him! :hugs:

Bring on the BDing! :sex: :spermy:

Xx


----------



## nflores77

Bing a glass of wine will help too ;) Glad your hubby made you feel better... I love days like that!


----------



## LouOscar01

Having one of those days where I just cannot imagine what it would be like to hold my own baby in my arms. Want it so bad it hurts.


----------



## Bing28

Lou - I'm with you all the way on that one but we have to stay strong as it WILL happen to us both when the time is right and we'll appreciate the whole pregnancy and little baby so much more than we would of if we both conceived in our first month of trying. Just remember that each month that goes by means your one month closer to meeting your own little baby! Chin up! :hugs:


----------



## nflores77

:hugs: Lou and Bing 

It's a long traveled road with some getting to their destinations quicker than others. I sure hope all the ladies here get a BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## Wugz22

NFlores definitely a BFP! CONGRATS! So exciting! 

AFM, tomorrow is 9 DPO, and last cycle AF came on 9 DPO I have a pretty short LP usually, although this is only the second cycle I've had in 20 months so it's hard to say what's normal. If no AF tomorrow or Wednesday, I'll test Thursday. Feels to soon to test tomorrow.


----------



## orionfox

Im with you on that Lou...we have a spare room that gets used as a playroom when we babysit and its all set up like a little nursery. Sometimes i will go lay in there for a couple hrs just to relax and think about the day we have a sweet baby to enjoy in there. I imagine the cooing and giggles. Hubby and i both really want a lil one. But we are slowing learning that miracles take lots of love and patience to happen. We all cant get our miracles right away :)


----------



## orionfox

Ugh still negative opk this evening :( It should have changed by now as two days ago i had a positive for a small surge. Still going to keep BDing just in case. And I shouldnt have missed ovulation yet as I calculated from the day my AF started 5 days late. So time will tell...wish i would just get that darn high surge.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Bing~Sorry you had a bad day! I was in the fertility Dr office this morning when I heard about baby# 2 for the Duchess. You could have cut the tension with a knife. I know it's hard. I am with you. Hope work gets better this week.

Loobs~Congrats on the house! Very exciting time for you and H.

nflores77~Congrats on getting two lines! Way to go lady!!!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

I am having an off cycle this month, so the Dr called off the IUI for this month. I just went through taking Femara and produced 5 eggs/3 mature to call it off. :O( I am devastated. Dr wants me to take a combo of Femara & Bravelle injection next cycle to better control it. Has anyone taken Bravelle or injections?


----------



## jumpingo

i won't be testing until the first couple days of october, but am enjoying reading this thread. will be stalking for the laughs and hopefully some BFPs too!:thumbup:


----------



## 1Atalanta

Hello all! I'm going to come hang out with you all if you don't mind.

I had an early miscarriage a week ago, but while STILL bleeding, had horrible ovary cramps so I took an ovulation predictor test and it was positive. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I hear a lot of stories about ladies getting pregnant right after miscarrying, I'm hoping I'm one of them. I'm going to make myself wait until next week to test at least... or try to lol. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Bing28

Morning everyone! 

Yoga - sorry your iui was called off. :hugs: 

Atalanta - sorry about your mc. FX'd you get your sticky bean this cycle. 

Afm - still no temp rise! Thinking I may be having an annovulatory cycle. But if I am I don't understand why I've had every other ovulation symptom...positive OPK, ewcm to dry CM after, sore nipples after, ovulation cramps during and after?!?

Anyway I think I can right off this cycle! :( 

Xx


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Welcome Jump!

Atlanta~Welcome! So sorry about your MC. ((HUGS)) Good luck!


----------



## Loobs

Lou - :hugs: sorry you were having one of those days. This is the place to be though, lots of support and ladies who know what you're going through!

Wugz - looking forward to seeing your tests!

Yoga - sorry they've called off the IUI. I wonder if any of the ladies in the LTTTC section would know more about the meds and injections? 

Atlanta - sorry about your loss :hugs: Hope you catch a sticky soon!

Bing - Doesn't sound annovulatory from what you've said! If only the temps would reflect that. Weird!

AFM - CD19 today. Yesterday I had a little watery CM but OPK still negative. Today, my temp is still down but when I stood up out of bed - holy cow - the amount of EWCM was more than I've ever seen. So I dashed to the bathroom to do an OPK. Still negative. :brat: But going back to EWCM is a good sign, right?? Clutching at straws here!

x


----------



## Emski51

Bing sorry your having such a rough couple of days from what you have said it points to you having o fx your temp rises

Loobs how annoying when do you normally get a positive opk ? ewcm is a good sign !! are you still bd ?

Afm - monitor is still high and I still have fertile mucus but no positive opk so I am hoping that I did not O during my period and that I will in the next few days, but surely I would not of had time to O in the 5 days of my period ! the egg takes longer to mature than that :shrug: just carry on eod I guess


----------



## Loobs

Last cycle was my first with charting and OPKs, I got my positive on CD16 and ovulated the same day. The 2 cycles before that were around CD14. This is the latest its been! Sounds like you a gearing up for O!

x


----------



## Emski51

its so frustrating why can't it be the same day every month ! was you stressed at all about your offer ?? maybe you geared up to and then never pop the egg and are about to in the next few days


----------



## Loobs

Exactly! I didn't feel particularly stressed but it did cross my mind that it might have been. I had been taking evening primrose oil too until CD12 cos I read it helped with CM and I figured it'd be worth a go cos I generally don't have much.

Now I'm reading that it can cause delayed ovulation, so I think that might be whats at play here!

My cheapies have arrived!

x


----------



## MnGmakes3

I have 40 10ml ultra pregnancy tests and I'm 3dpo. When is it too early to start? :blush:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> Exactly! I didn't feel particularly stressed but it did cross my mind that it might have been. I had been taking evening primrose oil too until CD12 cos I read it helped with CM and I figured it'd be worth a go cos I generally don't have much.
> 
> *Now I'm reading that it can cause delayed ovulation, so I think that might be whats at play here!*
> 
> My cheapies have arrived!
> 
> x

Didn't I tell you this a few days ago? :p

Hope it happens for you soon this month!


----------



## Emski51

Hehe at least your have a stash to pee on in the next few days ! I have given up the tea and coffee in the last two weeks been drinking some herbal infusions must have to admit I actually don't miss the tea and coffee and it has help reduce my sugar intake :blush:

My cm seems to be ok have you tired Preseed or anything like that ?


----------



## Emski51

lol I think you maybe a tad to early MnG !!


----------



## Loobs

MnG - Yes, you did hun. Just been doing some more reading since then - how did I not notice that when I done my original research!? Give it a few more days until you test, lock them away!! 

Emski - Yeah we've been using preseed. Just started last cycle! x


----------



## 1Atalanta

I'm with MnG, I want to start testing IMMEDIATELY but am making myself wait! 

I had a positive O predictor 4 days ago, but that doesn't mean that is when I Ovulated... I think I'll wait 4 more days before I start testing.

I couldn't sleep last night, and insomnia was the earliest sign last pregnancy so maybe that is a good sign? Aaaah. We make ourselves crazy. *deep breath* *stops obsessing*


----------



## Turtle0630

Atlanta, welcome! :hi: Let me know what day you want me to put you down for testing and I'll get you added. Sorry for your loss last month, I hope you're able to catch that eggie this month and that it STICKS!

Lou, sorry for your spotting. :( But yay for something FINALLY happening for you this cycle! :)

Bing, I love that your hubby was able to cheer you up yesterday after work! I love that, what a great guy. :) I hope you were able to enjoy some :wine: too! ;)

Wugz, can't wait for Thursday to hear how your testing goes! FX that silly old :witch: stays away for you!

Yoga, sorry about them not doing the IUI this month. :( :hug:

Loobs, Orion and Emski, our bodies are so frustrating sometimes! I sure hope you all get that positive opk soon!

MnG, you're hilarious! :rofl: I *think* it might be a little too early to start testing now. ;) Soon though! :thumbup:


----------



## Turtle0630

1Atalanta said:


> I'm with MnG, I want to start testing IMMEDIATELY but am making myself wait!
> 
> I had a positive O predictor 4 days ago, but that doesn't mean that is when I Ovulated... I think I'll wait 4 more days before I start testing.
> 
> I couldn't sleep last night, and insomnia was the earliest sign last pregnancy so maybe that is a good sign? Aaaah. We make ourselves crazy. *deep breath* *stops obsessing*

Just saw this, I'll get you added for Saturday for testing, let me know if you want me to change that date! :)


----------



## nflores77

MnG you are too funny... I believe it's a bit too too early to test. What is 10mL? Are the tests that sensitive to the hormone? I think the ones I have is 25mL 

Atlanta, welcome to the board!!! :hugs:

*Update:* I tested this AM with an internet cheapie and again was super faint... not to my liking at 12dpo. So I checked to see if I had any digitals left. I have 2, I went ahead and used one this am and it was no denying response. I have an appt with my nurse to get bloodwork taking today and then have to go back again on Thursday. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test313375


----------



## misspriss

Nice BFP again nflores!


----------



## Emski51

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Loobs

Congrats nflores! No denying that!! :happydance: 

And I've just got this ladies - what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Loobs

Thought is was doing so well there with my technology and its on its side :dohh: Never mind! x


----------



## nflores77

Loobs - that looks like a positive to me... it might get darker tomorrow.


----------



## Turtle0630

Nflores, wahoo! I agree, no denying that! Good luck with your blood work, keep us posted! :)

Loobs, looks positive to me! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Loobs

Thanks girls! I'm so excited - FINALLY!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Bing28

Nflores - good luck with your bloodworks. 

Loobs - get BDing!! :sex: :spermy: :sex: :spermy:


----------



## Emski51

Yay Loobs looking good get home and get some !


----------



## Loobs

Just waiting on DH getting in - then its on! :haha:

x


----------



## orionfox

Go get busy loobs :) 

AFM im hoping to get that full positive opk later today. Right now I just hope this moodiness gets better today :( For some reason I felt emotional when we didnt BD last night, and then this morning my emotions seem out of wack where someone could just rub me the wrong way and I could get upset. Oh well, going to try and refocus my mind for work.


----------



## Emski51

Orion sorry your feeling so emotional at the moment fx you get your positive this evening and get to bd 

We are scheduled in for a bd session this evening my hubby works from home so I have to wait until he comes to bed which knowing him will be around 12.30 ish just have to keep myself entertained until then. TMI but loads of mucus this afternoon when I went to the ladies and I mean loads so might do another opk this evening.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs you're definitely getting there!! :) wahoo!!
Let your freak flag fly girlfriend! :thumbup:

I definitely won't be testing this early. Though technically I CAN for the next 40 days haha.
I got them on Amazon. I think I paid 15$ for 50 of them. I Forget the name though, sorry!


----------



## MnGmakes3

The brand name is Sure Predict!


----------



## Bing28

Orion / Emski - FX'd you both ovulate soon too! 

I've ran out of IC's so no POAS early for me this cycle! I'm away sat until wed so it will be easy until then but I'm sure once I get home I'll get the urge! :haha:


----------



## Emski51

Loobs we are surge buddies just got my smiley face this eveninh went for a run came home and had bright red blood in my ewcm so though I would try again with the opk and got my face woo I wonder if I has not tested I would of missed it ... Let the three day bd session begin hehe lucky I brought hubby steak for dinner


----------



## sengland

I just popped by to see what I've missed (been busy at work!!) and wanted to say congrats to nflores...there's no question about that one!! I also wanted to say *hugs* to everyone who is having a rough go. You ladies are awesome :) I feel like we need a team name or something! I'll be back tomorrow, but didn't want to read and run!


----------



## nflores77

Thank you Sengland!!!


----------



## Loobs

Yay Emski!! Let's do this!! I've just got a smiley too :happydance: x


----------



## nflores77

Loobs and Emski -- get to it!:sex: :spermy: :sex:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies! I have just caught up from reading I think about a weeks' worth of these messages! You all are very entertaining!
I've been POA OPK stick for about 3 days now and havent gotten a pos yet. I think I'm CD 14 today. Is that unusual, to not have O'd yet? Last month (first month, more like NTNP) my cycle was 29 days. 
I feel like the OPK line was a tiny bit darker this morning than last night. Planning to BD tonight because I dont know if we will be able to tomorrow, or even Thurs for that matter...(ok, I guess I'll have to make tomorrow work!)
Thanks again for the entertainment! Looks like a cpl of you might be offline getting busy with those pos OPK's! Haha!


----------



## Bing28

kosmik - I usually have 28/29 day cycles and generally ovulate between CD15-CD17! You'll probably get your pos OPK tomorrow! 

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Loobs and emski I hope to be another surge buddie tonight too...keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs and Emski- we know what you're doing later!
Go :spermy: Go! :wohoo:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi all!! Played lots of reading catch up and instead of responding to all (since all of you lovelies did such a great job as usual providing lots and lots of wonderful support!), I am just saying HI! :flower:

Loobs and Emski ~ get busy!! 
Orion ~ hope you get your surge and get bding too!!! 

Sengland ~ I like your thinking...We do need team name! :haha:

afm, still just waiting... :coffee:


----------



## Emski51

Got my fingers and toes crossed for you Orion xx

Yay loobs go get that egg girl !!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

sengland said:


> I just popped by to see what I've missed (been busy at work!!) and wanted to say congrats to nflores...there's no question about that one!! I also wanted to say *hugs* to everyone who is having a rough go. You ladies are awesome :) I feel like we need a team name or something! I'll be back tomorrow, but didn't want to read and run!

I'm all for a team name! How about the unit-eers? :haha:


----------



## Bing28

Just thought I'd test my BBT thermometer is working properly by taking my temp on my BBT thermometer (37.21) and then taking it on my normal medical kit thermometer (37.2). 

Looks like it's working fine :cry: 

FX'd by temp goes up soon! 

Xx


----------



## Loobs

Hope you get that rise soon Bing! 


AFM, all the waiting to O and negative OPKs, then finally a positive today. And my DH is stuck at work so no BD for us. Is it bad that I'm really upset? :( x


----------



## nflores77

:hug: Loobs!!! Hope you two can get it in ;)

MnG --- I'm all for the Unit-eers!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> Hope you get that rise soon Bing!
> 
> 
> AFM, all the waiting to O and negative OPKs, then finally a positive today. And my DH is stuck at work so no BD for us. Is it bad that I'm really upset? :( x

I know exactly how you feel girlfriend! What time does he work till? Does he have a desk job where you can show up and have a quickie? Can you wait till he comes home, take a nap and wake up for a midnight unit inspection? :haha: ;)


----------



## Loobs

He was meant to be home hours ago but there's been a huge leak at the hotel he works in. He's the maintenance manager so is obliged to stay and oversee. He probably won't be home until tomorrow. Feel like this cycle is a BFN already x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> He was meant to be home hours ago but there's been a huge leak at the hotel he works in. He's the maintenance manager so is obliged to stay and oversee. He probably won't be home until tomorrow. Feel like this cycle is a BFN already x

Oh no!! Hand him a pack of chewing gum. That should give you at least half an hr on the leak! ;)


----------



## Bing28

Loobs - what about a bit of morning mischief?


----------



## nflores77

Loobs I hope that you'll be able to get some fun in today. Remember the positive means you'll ovulate in 12-36hrs. I think you'll be fin if you can get it in ... after he takes a quick nap! Hope it works out for you two for this cycle.


----------



## Emski51

Oh no Loobs fingers crossed they fix the leak asap and I would be upset to


----------



## Loobs

:haha: MnG thanks for making me laugh! They can't find the leak, I think that's the issue. He sounded stressed on the phone or I maybe would have jumped in the car and gone over there. 

Bing - I hope that's a possibility! Just feel a bit disheartened that we won't get any on my positive OPK day. It'll likely be negative tomorrow, if it's anything like last cycle. X


----------



## MnGmakes3

How do you not find the leak? Follow the water! ! Lol
I hope he comes home sooner than expected! :)
Oooorrrr... tell him there's another leak at home that has priority! ;)


----------



## MamaBee413

Um....he works in a hotel....hello.... ;)

(Just kidding. That would be inappropriate, but you know you laughed)!


----------



## Turtle0630

Haha, I was thinking the same thing, Mamabee! Couldn't be a better place to work to squeeze in a quickie! :haha: Seriously though, good luck with that! I hope he gets home earlier than expected and/or you can get in a morning romp in the hay! ;)

I'm all for a team name! I think the unit-eers is a very appropriate name! :rofl:


----------



## Eclaire

You ladies crack me up. Stay positive loobs, and get on it the first opportunity you have. Besides if he makes it home early morning that might actually be better if you ovulate around 2am like most women. And just be happy the leak isn't in his unit =)

Afm not much to report. 2 dpo and super busy preparing for a conference next week. At least I will be preoccupied during the ttw.

Do any of you do anything special during the ttw?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> You ladies crack me up. Stay positive loobs, and get on it the first opportunity you have. Besides if he makes it home early morning that might actually be better if you ovulate around 2am like most women. And just be happy the leak isn't in his unit =)


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MommytoLBG

I am cracking up here!! :rofl::rofl:

But on a serious note....if you can get a quickie in then it could work!! It is possible. Fx for you!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire... The only thing I do during each 2ww is wait...:wacko:

I have found that as each month goes on it gets a little easier to not symptom spot. POAS is another devil though :blush: lol


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Loobs said:


> Lou - :hugs: sorry you were having one of those days. This is the place to be though, lots of support and ladies who know what you're going through!
> 
> Wugz - looking forward to seeing your tests!
> 
> Yoga - sorry they've called off the IUI. I wonder if any of the ladies in the LTTTC section would know more about the meds and injections?
> 
> Atlanta - sorry about your loss :hugs: Hope you catch a sticky soon!
> 
> Bing - Doesn't sound annovulatory from what you've said! If only the temps would reflect that. Weird!
> 
> AFM - CD19 today. Yesterday I had a little watery CM but OPK still negative. Today, my temp is still down but when I stood up out of bed - holy cow - the amount of EWCM was more than I've ever seen. So I dashed to the bathroom to do an OPK. Still negative. :brat: But going back to EWCM is a good sign, right?? Clutching at straws here!
> 
> x


Thank you for the suggestion Loobs! I will check the LTTTC section out. Love your dress! You look beautiful! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wugz22

9 DPO and I'm symptom spotting like crazy! Cramps, bloating, and EWCM! Last cycle I got AF on 9 DPO. Might test tomorrow if I can get over to the dollar store would a + show up at 10 DPO without using FMU? I wouldn't be able to take it until after work so maybe I ought to just wait until 11 DPO with FMU! If AF isn't here, that is :wacko:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Turtle0630 said:


> Atlanta, welcome! :hi: Let me know what day you want me to put you down for testing and I'll get you added. Sorry for your loss last month, I hope you're able to catch that eggie this month and that it STICKS!
> 
> Lou, sorry for your spotting. :( But yay for something FINALLY happening for you this cycle! :)
> 
> Bing, I love that your hubby was able to cheer you up yesterday after work! I love that, what a great guy. :) I hope you were able to enjoy some :wine: too! ;)
> 
> Wugz, can't wait for Thursday to hear how your testing goes! FX that silly old :witch: stays away for you!
> 
> Yoga, sorry about them not doing the IUI this month. :( :hug:
> 
> Loobs, Orion and Emski, our bodies are so frustrating sometimes! I sure hope you all get that positive opk soon!
> 
> MnG, you're hilarious! :rofl: I *think* it might be a little too early to start testing now. ;) Soon though! :thumbup:

Thank you Turtle! Hope you had a good day! :winkwink:


----------



## orionfox

Well i guess im not going to be the next surge buddy today as yet again its a negative :( Now here is the question: If AF comes late, do you calculate ovulation from the day it starts late or from the day it should have come? The reason why I ask is because AF was due on Aug 21 but came on the 26th. I first tested on Sept 6th and got a positive for a small surge on the CB four day detector. However since using the two day detectors no big surge has popped up, and if the other test was detecting a slight surge, the big surge should be happening now. So im confused as to have i missed the big O, or am I still good for this cycle. But at least hubby is up for BDing tonight anyways.


----------



## misspriss

Your cycle starts when it actually starts, I don't see any reason to count from where it should have. Your body experiences a big hormonal shift that brings on AF, so that marks the nee cycle.


----------



## jumpingo

orionfox said:


> Well i guess im not going to be the next surge buddy today as yet again its a negative :( Now here is the question: If AF comes late, do you calculate ovulation from the day it starts late or from the day it should have come? The reason why I ask is because AF was due on Aug 21 but came on the 26th. I first tested on Sept 6th and got a positive for a small surge on the CB four day detector. However since using the two day detectors no big surge has popped up, and if the other test was detecting a slight surge, the big surge should be happening now. So im confused as to have i missed the big O, or am I still good for this cycle. But at least hubby is up for BDing tonight anyways.


if AF came on aug 26th, then the 26th is CD1:thumbup:

am still stalking but want in on the fun!:haha:
i am still only at CD7, trying to SMEP this cycle, and in a half "it's not gonna work" mindset, am trying to get fit:roll:my husband and i both gained a bit of weight since last fall:dohh: but i hate exercise!


----------



## orionfox

Ok thanks thats what I thought, but I guess with things not being positive yet it just made me wonder. Totally new to all this lol. Thats why I love this forum as it really helps me with everything :)


----------



## MamaBee413

Ladies, I've had some strong lower left sided pain all day today on and off. It feels like a sharp, pulling pain. In addition, I had some slight (and I mean slight) light pink color to one of my wipes. I've also had to use the restroom a lot to empty my bowels (TMI...so sorry). Does any of this compute to anything or am I hyper-symptom spotting? I'm 9dpo. The pain is what concerns me the most. I don't recall this with either of my other two pregnancies, but then again, I wasn't symptom spotting as they weren't as planned as this one.


----------



## Eclaire

Mamabee I wish I had something helpful to add. The only early symptom I had when pregnant was really bad lower back pain, then tested positive the next day. I have had cycles with similar pain on the lower left side and it turned out to be nothing. I will say the pink is a very positive sign at 9 dpo, so maybe this will be your month. Keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp for you. 

And hope all you ladies hitting the o get some quality time with your units.

Baby dust to all.


----------



## MamaBee413

Thanks for the reply, Claire. I've also had lower back pain, but to be fair, I camped all weekend (without the air mattresses) and proctored testing today so I was on my feet. It could all be nothing. I worry a little about cysts and ectopics. Really, I'm just a worrier and you think I'd learn by now that that is a futile way to spend my thoughts. Maybe something soon will come of the testing. Midnight counts as FMU, right? ;)


----------



## 1Atalanta

nflores congrats!!! Woohoo!

MamaBee, I had a lot of cramping and random unexplained pains when pregnant with my daughter. Everything was healthy, but I sure do understand the worrying. As I understand it, if you did have an ectopic pregnancy, you would get a BFP at some point- maybe take a test to put your mind at ease- if its too early for a BFP then maybe your mind will stop imagining a tube rupturing... ? I had an early loss 2 weeks ago and had a lot of pain after, but as long as the tests were still negative I tried to calm down, if it was ectopic the tests would have stayed positive. I'm hoping some of this made sense lol. 

Hopefully these are just early preggo symptoms! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Loobs

You girls are awesome - you crack me up! :rofl: thanks for keeping me sane when I thought all hope was lost. DH stumbled in at 6am, totally wiped out from working all day yesterday and all night. But it's his birthday - so it was a good excuse for some action!! 

Mamabee, sounds promising! Hope this is the start of your BFP!! 

X


----------



## Bing28

Loobs - yay for your morning romp in the hay! And Happy Birthday to your hubby! 

Mamma - your symptoms sound good to me! Test test test! 

Afm - I finally got my temp rise, and what a rise it was! I'm so relieved! :)

X


----------



## Bing28

orionfox said:


> Well i guess im not going to be the next surge buddy today as yet again its a negative :( Now here is the question: If AF comes late, do you calculate ovulation from the day it starts late or from the day it should have come? The reason why I ask is because AF was due on Aug 21 but came on the 26th. I first tested on Sept 6th and got a positive for a small surge on the CB four day detector. However since using the two day detectors no big surge has popped up, and if the other test was detecting a slight surge, the big surge should be happening now. So im confused as to have i missed the big O, or am I still good for this cycle. But at least hubby is up for BDing tonight anyways.

The first few time I used the CD dual hormone OPK I got 4 days of high readings and then my peak. The normal CB OPK only detects the peak so if you switched to that, then you may not have missed your surge! I would just keep testing and BDing eod.

Also what time of day do you test? The best time is 2pm as the LH surge happens early to mid morning. 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Yay Loob's for your early morning birthday treat and happy birthday to Hubby

So glad you got your temp rise Bing :) its really not nice when your body is doing everything other that what it is suppose to.

Orion I really hope you get your positive opk soon my af was 3-4 days late last month which I now reckon was late o but this month it has gone pretty much straight from af to fertile :shrug: so who knows !

afm got hubby in the sack last night and will have another bash tonight and tomorrow then let him have a rest then back to it Friday phew makes me tired just typing it. !!


----------



## Loobs

Bing - Yay for the temp rise!!!!! :happydance: Looking good!!

Orion - Sorry about your confusion, I can totally sympathise! Keep testing and BDing!

Emski - Good plan girl! I feel tired just reading that :haha:

x


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi im afraid im going to have to ask you to take me off as dh has just decided he doesn't want to ttc until we have at least exchanged on our new house :-( really disappointed as he keeps changing his mind and it's so hard when you get hopes up and order opks etc then get told not yet again! I just feel he doesn't listen to my wishes on it...I just don't want a huge gap and it would already be over 3 yrs :-(


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> You girls are awesome - you crack me up! :rofl: thanks for keeping me sane when I thought all hope was lost. DH stumbled in at 6am, totally wiped out from working all day yesterday and all night. But it's his birthday - so it was a good excuse for some action!!
> 
> X

Yaaaayyy!!!! Happy birthday to him! I hope he's able to have a day off and just relax...or not ;) with you! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing-That's quite the temp rise! :wohoo:


----------



## MamaBee413

Eh, bfn this morning. I know it is still early, but I'm not feeling hopeful. I am excited for all of you BDers! I wish we could know right away and not have this tww.....


----------



## Loobs

MnG - I've left him to sleep&#8230;for now  Hows things with you?

Mamabee - Don't get too disheartened, it's still early! It's horrible seeing those white windows with not even a hint of a line :hugs: Give it a few days and try again!

x


----------



## MamaBee413

Thanks, Loobs. I am just feeling emotional. I'm not sure we timed it right and even though I'd be okay with a not this month, I'd still be sad about a negative. Good on you for getting your time in. I think you might also need some rest ;)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> MnG - I've left him to sleep&#8230;for now  Hows things with you?
> 
> x


Things are the same. 4dpo, nothing to write home about. :coffee:


----------



## Bing28

MnG - Going off all my other ovulation symptoms I think I'm 4dpo today too! I was going to say we could be testing buddies but from your posts yesterday I think you'll be testing before me! :haha: 

X


----------



## Turtle0630

Wugz, FX for you! Is the :witch: still holding off and if so, have you tested yet? :D

Mamabee, I'm having a lot of the same symptoms! But I think I'm trying to possibly start spotting again today so I'm guessing that means mine really was just spotting yesterday. :/ I guess we'll wait and see. Don't worry about your bfn, it's still early! :)

Loobs, glad you were able to "convince" DH this morning! Wahoo! Happy birthday to him, and what a nice birthday present for him to come home to! ;)

Bing, yay for your temp rise! :wahoo:

Certain, I'm sorry to hear that, especially if that's not what you want. :hugs: Good luck with everything, and hope to see you back on here trying again really soon!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> MnG - Going off all my other ovulation symptoms I think I'm 4dpo today too! I was going to say we could be testing buddies but from your posts yesterday I think you'll be testing before me! :haha:
> 
> X

Haha. I probably won't even test until the day before AF is due.


----------



## 1Atalanta

CertainTurton said:


> Hi im afraid im going to have to ask you to take me off as dh has just decided he doesn't want to ttc until we have at least exchanged on our new house :-( really disappointed as he keeps changing his mind and it's so hard when you get hopes up and order opks etc then get told not yet again! I just feel he doesn't listen to my wishes on it...I just don't want a huge gap and it would already be over 3 yrs :-(

I'm sorry, that is just rough. Hopefully things will get settled in the new house soon and all will be well. Hang in there!


MammaBear, hang in there too! I haven't even tested yet and I'm starting to feel negative about the whole thing this cycle. I guess time will tell.


----------



## 1Atalanta

I just found my 14 month old chewing on a wrapped tampon. (things I never thought I'd say) Still waiting to find out if I'll need those any time soon!


Baby dust to those putting the moves on their men the next few days!


----------



## orionfox

I often test in the morning, but ive done a couple tests after work and still nothing yet. This morning is a negative. Its weird as they say if AF comes late then O was late, but that cycle O happened on CD16, so 5 days late doesnt make sence as it should be around CD14+ in a typical cycle. Oh well im just going to keep trying lol.


----------



## Emski51

Oh Orion this must be so frustrating for you :hugs: do you have any other signs that signal impending o ??

Atlanta haha that's so funny about the tampon !


----------



## Turtle0630

Orion, I think it makes sense on your last cycle. A normal lp (the time between O and AF) can be anywhere from 12 - 16 days. So if you O'd on cd16 last cycle, it could totally be normal for AF to not start until cd33 (which would then become cd1) if you had a 16 day lp. :) I am sorry your body is being so frustrating though! :hugs: I sure hope you get your positive opk soon! 

Atlanta, that's so funny about your daughter and the tampon! :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

1Atalanta said:


> I just found my 14 month old chewing on a wrapped tampon. (things I never thought I'd say) Still waiting to find out if I'll need those any time soon!
> 
> 
> Baby dust to those putting the moves on their men the next few days!


That's too funny. 

I once attached several tampons to a friends windshield wipers so when it rained they went *poof*. Oh, they were out of their applictors.:haha:

I can't help it, I love practical jokes. :blush:


----------



## orionfox

Turtle0630 said:


> Orion, I think it makes sense on your last cycle. A normal lp (the time between O and AF) can be anywhere from 12 - 16 days. So if you O'd on cd16 last cycle, it could totally be normal for AF to not start until cd33 (which would then become cd1) if you had a 16 day lp. :) I am sorry your body is being so frustrating though! :hugs:  I sure hope you get your positive opk soon!
> 
> Atlanta, that's so funny about your daughter and the tampon! :haha:

Ah ok now i get it...last month was the first time using an opk, so im wondering if my O did truely come late when i thought that was its normal time as normally the past few months i have CDs of 28 with the odd going up to CD32. Im so new to this ovulation predicting lol. So we will have to see what happens to this cycle lol. Ended up starting the OPKs later this time because funds fell short, so im going to try and start testing on CD7/8 from now on if O is going to normally come a bit sooner. Gotta love baby mKing. Sometimes it would be nice if we could be like rabbits for one time LOL :)


----------



## orionfox

But its good to know that O doesnt always fall on the same day as I just assumed after last month that was when it happens for me, as i had no idea until now that O can be late. Hopefully now with knowing things a bit more we can predict things better and let the baby dust fall all around lol.and with the other months we have been doing things around CD14 so maybe its turning out to be sooner.


----------



## Turtle0630

Yeah, I think the average cd for O is also 12-16, or something like that. Some people are super regular and always O on the same cycle day every month, and always start AF on the same cycle day every month. Others, not so much. My first month off the pill I O'd on cd14, then cd16 then next cycle, then cd13 this cycle. So it can jump around for sure. I'm pretty sure Mint from last month's thread either O'd on cd23 or cd25 so she was quite a bit later. Then if she hadn't ended up with a bfp and would have had a "normal" 14 day lp following that, she would have had a 37 or 39 day cycle. Hope that helps! I know, it's all kind of confusing!

MnG, that's hilarious! Love it!


----------



## orionfox

Yes it definitely helps for sure...the good thing is, is we BDd on the 6th when i had some ewcm and the slight positive so we shall see. I have one more test for tomorrow. May just wait until AF and then start over. This may be the reason why its taking so long as maybe we have been slightly off. Im soooo glad to have found this place as without it we may not have gotten things figured out lol. Hope that once we get the timing right that we get our BFP. Thanks soo much for your help :) Hubby will feel better knowing that we may have just been off timing all along.


----------



## nflores77

Eclaire said:


> You ladies crack me up. Stay positive loobs, and get on it the first opportunity you have. Besides if he makes it home early morning that might actually be better if you ovulate around 2am like most women. And just be happy the leak isn't in his unit =)
> 
> Afm not much to report. 2 dpo and super busy preparing for a conference next week. At least I will be preoccupied during the ttw.
> 
> Do any of you do anything special during the ttw?

:rofl: OMG you got me ... cracking up... *And just be happy the leak isn't in his unit =) *


----------



## orionfox

nflores77 said:


> Eclaire said:
> 
> 
> You ladies crack me up. Stay positive loobs, and get on it the first opportunity you have. Besides if he makes it home early morning that might actually be better if you ovulate around 2am like most women. And just be happy the leak isn't in his unit =)
> 
> Afm not much to report. 2 dpo and super busy preparing for a conference next week. At least I will be preoccupied during the ttw.
> 
> Do any of you do anything special during the ttw?
> 
> :rofl: OMG you got me ... cracking up... *And just be happy the leak isn't in his unit =) *Click to expand...

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Eclaire

Glad I could bring some humor. Although putting tampons on someone's car just before rain is a great idea. I may have to borrow that one. Love a good practical joke.

Loobs glad you got some action this am. Here's hoping your h gets another round of BIRTHDAY fun today.

Afm 3 dpo and not much to report. Ff gave me dotted crosshairs on the day I am sure I ovulated. I guess it is having difficulties with my erratic preovulation temps.


----------



## nflores77

Just went back to read up on everyone -

Loobs- glad you were able to get a birthday unit inspection in! :dance:

Emski - glad you got it in... and have a plan!!!

Mamma - it's still too soon... I got a BFN @ 9-10dpo and 11dpo it was the faintest of faint and @12dpo we actually saw something

Certain - I'm so sorry hubby wants to hold off. Hoping he changes his mind soon and you get your BFP with no delay. 

Bing & MnG - good luck ladies... i have everything crossed that this is your cycle!!! 

MnG - I think you are the funniest ... really you attached tampoons to your friends windshield wipers... OMG :rofl: 

Atlanta - sorry your 14month old found your stash... hoping you don't need those!

*Update: *I went in yesterday to the Dr.'s office to get blood drawn... waiting on the call today to see what the numbers look like. Hoping for a solid number. I thought I was going to have to go back in a few days to recheck and make sure they are doubling but the nurse said depending on what the Dr. sees that may not be necessary. :shrug:


----------



## Loobs

Omg - what are you girls like?? :rofl: I am sooo stealing the tampons before it rains idea!

I'm also glad the leak wasn't in his unit, everything was looking fine at the inspection :thumbup: :rofl:

Nflores - Can't wait to hear about your results! C'mon little sticky!! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> Omg - what are you girls like?? :rofl: I am sooo stealing the tampons before it rains idea!
> 
> I'm also glad the leak wasn't in his unit, everything was looking fine at the inspection :thumbup: :rofl:
> 
> Nflores - Can't wait to hear about your results! C'mon little sticky!! x

 :rofl: You are too funny!


----------



## Turtle0630

Loobs said:


> Omg - what are you girls like?? :rofl: I am sooo stealing the tampons before it rains idea!
> 
> I'm also glad the leak wasn't in his unit, everything was looking fine at the inspection :thumbup: :rofl:
> 
> Nflores - Can't wait to hear about your results! C'mon little sticky!! x

:rofl: I bet you are! Glad to hear everything passed inspection. :haha:

Nflores, I can't wait to hear the results too! Keep us updated, and FX that you get back the best of news!!! :D


----------



## Bing28

I hope you get the results you want Nflores! 

MnG - loving the tampons on the car story! :rofl: Did it work? 

Orion - also next cycle (although I hope you don't have a next cycle) do your OPK's around 2pm. If you used FMU this cycle it may be you missed your surge and why you haven't got a pos OPK this cycle. Oh and FYI my last four cycles I've ovulated on CD17, CD13, CD14 and CD16!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yes it did! :rofl: I'd do it again if I every remember to :haha:


----------



## LouOscar01

Goodness, what a lot to read!! 

I have had brown spotting for the last 5 days. Very dark brown and no red at all. Today I have had nothing and have gone back to clear CM.

Was that a period?! If not then I'm on CD 50.... Anyone got any ideas? I'm at a loss.


----------



## atleastthree

misspriss said:


> MnG, hope that blinking smiley turns solid soon!
> 
> FX'd for you atleastthree, I remember you from WTT! How is the weight loss going?
> 
> Preseed feels exactly the same to me as abundant fertile mucus, very wet and slippery. When not TTC, I actually prefer silicone based lubes for sex, I think I'm just used to them.
> 
> GL with the offer Loobs, our house was a hassle to buy (was not listed as nor known to be when we made an offer, but turned out to be a short sale...either the sellers had no idea what they owed, or they just quit paying a while back...) but I think our situation is an unusual one!

Hey, yeah we've finally switched forums lol... Currently 6kg from ideal weight for my height and I look way slimmer! Bring on the pounds hahaha.... Gonna do my best to replace unhealthy cravings with healthy ones with next pregnancy! How are you doing w weightloss, exercise and TTC? XXXXX


----------



## Bing28

LouOscar01 said:


> Goodness, what a lot to read!!
> 
> I have had brown spotting for the last 5 days. Very dark brown and no red at all. Today I have had nothing and have gone back to clear CM.
> 
> Was that a period?! If not then I'm on CD 50.... Anyone got any ideas? I'm at a loss.

Did you need a tampon for the spotting? 

How many dpo are you? Do you use OPKs/temp to detect ovulation? I.e do you know if you ovulated this cycle? If you didn't ovulate and bleeding was lighter than normal it could have been breakthrough bleeding which I think you get with annovulatory cycles, in which case you'd count the first day of spotting as cd1.

If you did ovulate and your around 9dpo then it could have been implantation bleeding. I've read some people get it for a few days! 

FX'd it's the later. Have you took any hpt's yet? (Sorry I lose track of who has done what on here!) 

Xx


----------



## LouOscar01

Rant alert....

My friend was TTC for 8 months and is now 6months pregnant but she keeps moaning about silly things and it's frustrating me!! My only response is...'well at least you are pregnant'. Wish she would stop!! Trying so hard not to get annoyed!!!


----------



## misspriss

atleastthree said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> MnG, hope that blinking smiley turns solid soon!
> 
> FX'd for you atleastthree, I remember you from WTT! How is the weight loss going?
> 
> Preseed feels exactly the same to me as abundant fertile mucus, very wet and slippery. When not TTC, I actually prefer silicone based lubes for sex, I think I'm just used to them.
> 
> GL with the offer Loobs, our house was a hassle to buy (was not listed as nor known to be when we made an offer, but turned out to be a short sale...either the sellers had no idea what they owed, or they just quit paying a while back...) but I think our situation is an unusual one!
> 
> Hey, yeah we've finally switched forums lol... Currently 6kg from ideal weight for my height and I look way slimmer! Bring on the pounds hahaha.... Gonna do my best to replace unhealthy cravings with healthy ones with next pregnancy! How are you doing w weightloss, exercise and TTC? XXXXXClick to expand...

Hm well pretty good. When I started lifting, I quit cutting calories and my weight has stayed the same, but I am starting to look like I need to pay more attention to my diet. Either that or it's just luteal phase/PMS/early pregnancy bloating. The scale hasn't shifted, nor have my measurements, but I am starting to see some definition in the muscles on my arms and legs.

I'm currently on a rest week (which I conveniently timed with the TWW....but I am DYING to get back in the gym! I may go tomorrow anyway and cut my rest week a bit short) I'm currently almost exactly the same from my goal weight, about 12-13lbs (which is about 6kg). If AF shows up this cycle I'm going mad crazy at the gym for 3 weeks, and cutting some calories too...


----------



## LouOscar01

Bing28 said:


> LouOscar01 said:
> 
> 
> Goodness, what a lot to read!!
> 
> I have had brown spotting for the last 5 days. Very dark brown and no red at all. Today I have had nothing and have gone back to clear CM.
> 
> Was that a period?! If not then I'm on CD 50.... Anyone got any ideas? I'm at a loss.
> 
> Did you need a tampon for the spotting?
> 
> How many dpo are you? Do you use OPKs/temp to detect ovulation? I.e do you know if you ovulated this cycle? If you didn't ovulate and bleeding was lighter than normal it could have been breakthrough bleeding which I think you get with annovulatory cycles, in which case you'd count the first day of spotting as cd1.
> 
> If you did ovulate and your around 9dpo then it could have been implantation bleeding. I've read some people get it for a few days!
> 
> FX'd it's the later. Have you took any hpt's yet? (Sorry I lose track of who has done what on here!)
> 
> XxClick to expand...

DId you a tampon but wasn't really necessary. I can't be sure I ovulated as I wasn't testing because I was forever expecting my period! Never arrived so I did an ovulation test last Tuesday and it wasn't positive but was quite strong, the next day it got lighter and so on. Not sure if that means I did or not. If I did I suppose I would be 8dpo...

Haven't done a HPT yet...too fed up of BFN's.

I'm going to have to just do Ovulation tests every other day to try and give myself an idea of what's going on!!!


----------



## orionfox

Bing28 said:


> I hope you get the results you want Nflores!
> 
> MnG - loving the tampons on the car story! :rofl: Did it work?
> 
> Orion - also next cycle (although I hope you don't have a next cycle) do your OPK's around 2pm. If you used FMU this cycle it may be you missed your surge and why you haven't got a pos OPK this cycle. Oh and FYI my last four cycles I've ovulated on CD17, CD13, CD14 and CD16!

If its during a weekend I will test around 2pm but otherwise its either the morning or evening due to me being at work lol. I too hope there doesnt have to be another cycle but if there has to be oh well. Trying is just half of the fun....at least you get lots of extra "practice" lol


----------



## Bing28

Lou - sorry your friend is being insensitive. Does she know your TTC. 

If I remember rightly you've not long come off the pill?!? so your body is probably still normalising hence the long cycle. 

Did you have any ewcm in the last 1-2 weeks? As that's usually a tell tale sign your body is building up to ovulation and then your CM will dry up after ovulation. Just trying to think of symptoms you may have had to suggest you ovulated. 

And if I were you I'd use OPK's EVERY day until you get a positive as you really don't want to miss that surge! I'm sure some of the other girls on here will be able to recommend some cheapie OPKs to buy.


----------



## Bing28

Oh dear...4dpo and the symptom spotting has started...sat in bath and feeling nauseous! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## LouOscar01

Bing28 said:


> Lou - sorry your friend is being insensitive. Does she know your TTC.
> 
> If I remember rightly you've not long come off the pill?!? so your body is probably still normalising hence the long cycle.
> 
> Did you have any ewcm in the last 1-2 weeks? As that's usually a tell tale sign your body is building up to ovulation and then your CM will dry up after ovulation. Just trying to think of symptoms you may have had to suggest you ovulated.
> 
> And if I were you I'd use OPK's EVERY day until you get a positive as you really don't want to miss that surge! I'm sure some of the other girls on here will be able to recommend some cheapie OPKs to buy.

Yes Bing, good memory, not long off the pill! I hope it hurries up and sorts it out. I didn't really have EWCM just incredibly damp to the point of using pantyliners, since my 'possible' ovulation date I have been very dry though. So maybe I did:wacko: 

I think I will OPK every day then, I would be so angry with myself if I missed it!!! 

My friend does know I'm TTC. I feel like saying 'STOP BEING GRUMPY ABOUT THINGS YOU ARE PREGNANT HOW CAN YOU NOT BE HAPPY ALL OF THE TIME'. I just find myself thinking all of the time how I CANNOT imagine being pregnant and if I was I would just constantly be in awe of it! I wouldn't have time to get annoyed!!


----------



## misspriss

orionfox said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get the results you want Nflores!
> 
> MnG - loving the tampons on the car story! :rofl: Did it work?
> 
> Orion - also next cycle (although I hope you don't have a next cycle) do your OPK's around 2pm. If you used FMU this cycle it may be you missed your surge and why you haven't got a pos OPK this cycle. Oh and FYI my last four cycles I've ovulated on CD17, CD13, CD14 and CD16!
> 
> If its during a weekend I will test around 2pm but otherwise its either the morning or evening due to me being at work lol. I too hope there doesnt have to be another cycle but if there has to be oh well. Trying is just half of the fun....at least you get lots of extra "practice" lolClick to expand...

I agree with PP, every day. Some people even have to test twice a day to not miss it.

I was going to say though, what's wrong with testing at work? :haha: I tested at work in the early afternoon when I was doing once a day, when I got EWCM I started twice a day before and after work. I've taken HPTs at work, OPKs....waited to take my TTC softcups out until I'm at work...that work bathroom has seen some strange things...


----------



## Bing28

Misspriss - that made me laugh as I think my toilets at work have seen everything too! :haha:


----------



## orionfox

misspriss said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get the results you want Nflores!
> 
> MnG - loving the tampons on the car story! :rofl: Did it work?
> 
> Orion - also next cycle (although I hope you don't have a next cycle) do your OPK's around 2pm. If you used FMU this cycle it may be you missed your surge and why you haven't got a pos OPK this cycle. Oh and FYI my last four cycles I've ovulated on CD17, CD13, CD14 and CD16!
> 
> If its during a weekend I will test around 2pm but otherwise its either the morning or evening due to me being at work lol. I too hope there doesnt have to be another cycle but if there has to be oh well. Trying is just half of the fun....at least you get lots of extra "practice" lolClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with PP, every day. Some people even have to test twice a day to not miss it.
> 
> I was going to say though, what's wrong with testing at work? :haha: I tested at work in the early afternoon when I was doing once a day, when I got EWCM I started twice a day before and after work. I've taken HPTs at work, OPKs....waited to take my TTC softcups out until I'm at work...that work bathroom has seen some strange things...Click to expand...

I work at a daycare lol...and I only get a 30min break, but we have only two washrooms and over 10 staff :) So I cant take too long in the washroom hehe. Otherwise I would be able too :) Im not going to really stress over this month. Im figuring I may have already O'd on the 5th as the 6th had a positive for a small surge and I have had negative since. And if O was to happen past the 6th, I should have had a bigger surge yesterday. Also the 6th is when I noticed the stretchy (and from what i could tell) ewcm. But now its a lot thicker but a bit stretchy. So either we just hit it, or not. So im not going to worry and just use my last test tomorrow and then wait it out. In the meantime we are still going to BD lots just to make sure hehe :) But what I plan on doing is on my next paycheque im going to buy some more opks and set them asside so I have it on time incase funds happen to run short. Thats what happened this time. Unfortunately buying the digitals are too expensive to use them all the time...i would do the cheapies, but the first time i used them i completely missed O because I couldnt tell when the line was dark enough.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Oh dear...4dpo and the symptom spotting has started...sat in bath and feeling nauseous! :haha: :rofl:

That could be a good sign! :)


----------



## sengland

:wohoo: Unit-eers to the rescue! :wohoo:

Orion what CD are you?? There's been so much to catch up on in this thread I think I missed it somewhere. I'm 28-32 days too, CD 12 today and - opk again this morning. I had the weird thing where it was dark (but still -) on cd8 and then totally lightened back up and now I'm slowly getting a tad darker each day and, we've been BD eod since cd 8 anyway. Being new to OPKs is like a whole new world lol, I was talking to DH about it last night, telling him things I'd read online and he said "you really have to stop talking about whats normal and not normal because you don't know because you haven't done this before, and so there's no way to know what's normal for you yet. Damn I hate when he is right! I got a bag of 100 wondfos opks + 20 hpts on amazon for like $25, so if you're wanting to pee on a lot of stuff I would recommend them as cheapies. Not because I have experience with how well they work, just because I am one that doesn't have a lot of cash to spend on this stuff and want to be able to poas as much as I want to without feeling guilty! 

Lou - I can't believe you're still waiting :( :hugs: Keep us updated! It's probably due to the pill if I had to guess. Brown is old blood so if there wasn't any red I would hesitate to call it AF. Hoping for the best for you girly! 

Loobs - you go girl, get that unit. :haha: And what are you guys talking about, glad the leak wasn't in his unit? Uh, pretty sure it was. Or I hope so for Loob's sake! I personally love it when DH's unit gets leaky for me lol. So that's totally gross, but making me laugh all the same. :blush:

Afm, my DH is still going commando :flasher: I met him for lunch today and he kept pawing at me, which I am hoping is a good sign that my pheromones are sending off some kind of signal to his man-brain that it's time to procreate. Maybe I'm over thinking it, but hey that's just part of ttc, right? Hoping my opk turns positive soon :) 

Fx'd for all of you in the tww!! :dust:


----------



## MamaBee413

Unit-eers from far and near
We're full of cheer and always here.
Together we wait and never fear, 
because soon enough that line will appear!


----------



## MnGmakes3

MamaBee413 said:


> Unit-eers from far and near
> We're full of cheer and always here.
> Together we wait and never fear,
> because soon enough that line will appear!


:thumbup:

Days 13 or 14
Or 17 still
You got to believe, it can and will
Pink or blue or one of each
We're here for you and always in reach :)


Next verse please. ..... hehe


----------



## 1Atalanta

It makes little sense, have we gone mad?
we feel quite well which makes us sad
and then we ache or want to chuck
then we feel glad and full of luck


----------



## MamaBee413

Okay, first of all, LOVE this ^^^^

If I could though, just for a moment, whine.....
I feel so yucky today. I'm very bloated with lots of abdominal pain, feel flush and hot, hair and face feel oily, new zits, and I'm just generally icky and very grumpy. This is going to be one heck of a period if that is where I'm headed.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled program :)


----------



## MamaBee413

(and there are so many more important things to be upset about, so feel free to glaze over my rant)


----------



## jumpingo

orionfox said:


> Im figuring I may have already O'd on the 5th as the 6th had a positive for a small surge and I have had negative since. And if O was to happen past the 6th, I should have had a bigger surge yesterday. Also the 6th is when I noticed the stretchy (and from what i could tell) ewcm. But now its a lot thicker but a bit stretchy. So either we just hit it, or not. So im not going to worry and just use my last test tomorrow and then wait it out. In the meantime we are still going to BD lots just to make sure hehe :)

wouldn't the ewcm more likely be before O? i am going to use OPKs for the first time this cycle (still only CD8) but am nervous they will make me more confused with surges and missing it and all that.:help: guess we just keep BDing to cover our bases, too?:shrug:


oh dear...

checking CM and his unit
making sure to tune it
then wait for two weeks
hoping there were good leaks

:rofl:

completely thread inspired verse.:winkwink:


----------



## k8ywalsh

Congratulations nflores77!!!!


----------



## NicaQ

I'm still waiting to O with confusion on my chart lol hoping to O within the week...I just try to keep myself busy while waiting to O or I'd go crazy so not on here much. I don't have much to contribute either ^^


----------



## orionfox

jumpingo said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Im figuring I may have already O'd on the 5th as the 6th had a positive for a small surge and I have had negative since. And if O was to happen past the 6th, I should have had a bigger surge yesterday. Also the 6th is when I noticed the stretchy (and from what i could tell) ewcm. But now its a lot thicker but a bit stretchy. So either we just hit it, or not. So im not going to worry and just use my last test tomorrow and then wait it out. In the meantime we are still going to BD lots just to make sure hehe :)
> 
> wouldn't the ewcm more likely be before O? i am going to use OPKs for the first time this cycle (still only CD8) but am nervous they will make me more confused with surges and missing it and all that.:help: guess we just keep BDing to cover our bases, too?:shrug:
> 
> 
> oh dear...
> 
> checking CM and his unit
> making sure to tune it
> then wait for two weeks
> hoping there were good leaks
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> completely thread inspired verse.:winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes normally it does, however a small surge should have a big surge following it within the next two-three days. That is what is throwing me off the most. As soon as the opk detected the small surge, I was excited that O would be around within the next couple days. Then all ive been getting is negatives. I should have had a big surge yesterday and another one today if its supposed to be my O time according to that one positive test. And unfortunately I dont have any test results before the 6th to base anything else on. So my timing on starting to test may have been off. As of today im on CD16.


----------



## 1Atalanta

Mamabee me too!!

I've just started having an achey labia so I took a look down there (turn back now!) and it is dark dark purple. I've been keeping an eye on it bc I know it gets a bit darker towards my period, but not this dark. And I was nauseous tonight so dammit now my hopes are all up!


----------



## Emski51

Morning Ladies

1Atalanta ooo that is a gd sign I have heard that your twinkle box lol sorry but this is what my nan use to call it when I was little gets engorged with blood if preggo fx that is a sticky bean you have cooking in there.

Lou you never know it could be implantation fx though something happens one way or another so your not left in Limbo for much longer

Fx Bing that this is your month !! and I love your wedding pic 

Loob's all I can say is you minx

afm I am knackered we have bd two nights in a row and again this evening we might try to carry on till Sunday but I heard sex every night can be a bad thing ! so I am not sure whether to have a days break say tomorrow evening. And I am glad to say his unit did leak in the correct place and seemed to be in working order.


----------



## Bing28

orionfox said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Im figuring I may have already O'd on the 5th as the 6th had a positive for a small surge and I have had negative since. And if O was to happen past the 6th, I should have had a bigger surge yesterday. Also the 6th is when I noticed the stretchy (and from what i could tell) ewcm. But now its a lot thicker but a bit stretchy. So either we just hit it, or not. So im not going to worry and just use my last test tomorrow and then wait it out. In the meantime we are still going to BD lots just to make sure hehe :)
> 
> wouldn't the ewcm more likely be before O? i am going to use OPKs for the first time this cycle (still only CD8) but am nervous they will make me more confused with surges and missing it and all that.:help: guess we just keep BDing to cover our bases, too?:shrug:
> 
> 
> oh dear...
> 
> checking CM and his unit
> making sure to tune it
> then wait for two weeks
> hoping there were good leaks
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> completely thread inspired verse.:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes normally it does, however a small surge should have a big surge following it within the next two-three days. That is what is throwing me off the most. As soon as the opk detected the small surge, I was excited that O would be around within the next couple days. Then all ive been getting is negatives. I should have had a big surge yesterday and another one today if its supposed to be my O time according to that one positive test. And unfortunately I dont have any test results before the 6th to base anything else on. So my timing on starting to test may have been off. As of today im on CD16.Click to expand...

I'm confused by your terms 'small surge' and 'big surge'. By 'small surge' I assume you got a flashing smiley on your OPK which means you have had your estrogen surge and are in high fertility. By 'big surge' I assume you are referring to a fixed smiley on your OPK which means you have had your LH surge and are in peak fertility. 

Personally I think if you were using FMU then you missed your LH surge. If you can't test at work, testing when you get home from work would be better than the morning! Trust me, I've tested the theory out - a few cycles ago I got a high reading in the morning, a peak reading in the evening and a low reading the next morning, so if I had only been testing in the morning I would have missed my LH surge! So now I always test afternoon/evening. 

I'm not sure what date you got your high reading but in the past I have had four high readings before finally getting my peak reading. 

Also bear in mind that once you do get your peak reading you won't ovulated for 12-48 hours so if you think you missed your LH surge on the 5th/6th you may not have actually ovulated until the 7th/8th.


----------



## Bing28

Atlanta - FX'd that's a good sign! How many dpo are you? 

Emski - twinkle box! :rofl: I love it! Are you doing SMEP? If so your meant to bd eod from CD8, then for three days in a row after getting your pos OPK, then miss a day then bd again the day after that! So if you have already done 2 days I'd bd again tonight, then have a night off on sat then bd again on sun! :thumbup: FX'd you catch the eggy!


----------



## Loobs

OMG you girls are hilarious!! :rofl: 

FYI, his unit did indeed leak. There were no signs of leakage before I got to it! Fx it was a good enough leak! X


----------



## Emski51

Yea Bing we are trying to do SMEP so I have a positive opk on Tuesday evening and then it went negative when I tested again Wed evening at 6 my Surges have been so random first month was 2 days ish second month was 6 days this month less than 24 hrs so we have bd Tuesday/Wed and tonight but I am worried maybe that positive may be false on Tuesday have any of you girls have a false positive on the cb digital ones as my monitor is still High not had a peak on that yet so this is why we were just going to carry on bding every night this week.


----------



## Bing28

Yes I had a false positive last month. When I ejected the test the strip was flooded (the blue ink had ran) so I think too much pee got somewhere it shouldn't have done. From the look of the test strip I suspected straight away it was a false positive (plus I'd had no other ovulation symptoms at that point) and I got my actual positive 3 days later! 

Now I always collect my pee in a cup and dip the tests rather than peeing straight on them to avoid it happening again :) 

What cd are you on? What cd have you ovulated on in the past? Have you had other ovulation symptoms? I know the monitor uses FMU so if ovulation happened quickly for you this month (i.e 12 hours after your surge) then the monitor may have missed your surge. 

Xx


----------



## 1Atalanta

Twinkle box! Haahaaa!

I think I'm 6 or 7 dpo. The signs are starting to feel positive, but I GAVE IN TO THE DARK SIDE today (sorry yoda!) and took a test even though I knew it was too early.... negative of course. 

I'm also pretty much a pro at convincing myself I'm pregnant, so only time will tell!


----------



## Emski51

Hehe give in to the dark side !!

I am currently on cd 12 which on the first month I used opk I got a positive the strange thing is as soon as my af finished I went straight to high on my monitor and I have had loads of ewcm all of this week since Sunday last month I had 4 dry days after af then went to ewcm.

On Tuesday the day I got the 1 smiley face I took an opk at 2.00pm at work which was negative I went home went for a run and noticed once I got back huge amounts of ewcm with red blood streak through so took another opk at about 6.15ish and that's when it went positive had a few more hours of large quantities of ewcm with the red blood and then Wed morning back to the normal clear mucus with a slight white tinge we did bd night before then 6.00 in the evening yesterday took another opk and that one was negative still have the mucus as of this morning did the water and toilet paper test.


----------



## Emski51

Ok I now think the positive on Tuesday was a false positive as I have just taken another opk and its a positive and I know you are not meant to look at the lines but they are both super dark so I think this one today is my actual surge and this morning the lines on the pee sticks on my monitor are switching the estrogen was pretty light this morning so I reckon tomorrow morning my monitor will switch to peak.
So we are back to day 1 of the 3 day bedding session :dohh: so Thursday - Sat then a rest Sunday then another bash Monday thank god its nearly the weekend !!
Can it be normal to have ewcm mucus for 5 days before actual ovulation ??


----------



## Bing28

Atlanta - as yoda would say "testing at 6/7dpo, you did. Silly, you are" :haha: 

Get to it Emski! :sex: :spermy: 
Gosh your going to be knackered come Saturday! :rofl:

Yep sounds normal to me - if you look at my charts I usually have around 5 days of ewcm before ovulating! 


X


----------



## Turtle0630

OMG, you ladies have me cracking up over here! Have I mentioned I love this board?! I love this board, and all of you lovely ladies! Thanks for the good laughs!!! :rofl:

Lou, so sorry that your body is STILL being so confusing! Ugh! I wish you would get some clear answers soon, as I'm sure you're wishing for that too! :hugs:

Sengland, hope you get your + opk soon! I still think it's so cute how into ttc your DH is, I love it! :) And you're hilarious, and absolutely correct that it's better that his unit DOES leak! Just not until we get to it! :haha:

Mamabee, I hope those are good signs for you! Have you tested again??

Atlanta, that sounds like a great sign! Yay! I can't wait for you to get closer to the testing window! Or rather, closer to when testing could actually tell you something. ;)

Emski, twinkie box! That's hilarious! :rofl:

Afm, I am 12dpo now and haven't tested since Tuesday (10dpo). I had myself pretty convinced yesterday that maybe I was indeed pregnant but then...my temp took another dive this morning back down to the cover line so I'm pretty sure I'm out. :( I had planned to test this morning dependent upon what my temp did, but once I saw that I didn't even bother. I have the start of a yucky cold going on now too and just feel like crap. So I'm snuggled in bed on my laptop working from home today, surely that will help me feel better! :) If AF hasn't arrived by tomorrow morning I will test, but only because we're going out of town this weekend with friends and once again, I know they'll be drinking so I want to be sure. I'll be 13dpo so I would assume it would be a pretty accurate test by then.


----------



## Bing28

Turtle - FX'd your temp goes back up tomorrow! Xx


----------



## MamaBee413

All that grumpiness led up to an early visit from the aunt this morning. So, I'm out. I am glad to have you guys because it feels so lonely in the real world. I wasn't even completely sure I was ready for it to be positive, but I still grieve for the doneness of this month (and like a crazy person I'm still hopeful that it is a heavier IB). Sigh. FX for you all and I still look forward to all of your bfps!


----------



## Turtle0630

Thanks, Bing! This is my first month temping so I'm not exactly a pro at it, and I have no idea what my normal monthly temps do. But I'm assuming that I'm reading that right that it usually drops down to cover line or below before AF arrives, right? Does it ever really drop like that and actually end up in pregnancy?


----------



## Turtle0630

Awww, so sorry Mamabee! :( That silly :witch:, doesn't she know that we don't like her kind around here?! Sending :hugs: your way, I really hope next month is your month!


----------



## Bing28

Mamabee - so sorry the witch got you. FX'd October is your month! :hugs: 

Turtle - yes the temp normally drops when AF is on her way. It can drop to just above, on or below the coverline. Last cycle mine dropped on 13dpo to just above the coverline, rose slightly on 14dpo and dropped again slightly on 15dpo which is when AF showed up. I did read some people's temps can drop just before AF is due and then rise sharply again the next day and still get a BFP. So FX'd your temp does that! If not at least your LP is longer this cycle as wasn't it only around 8 days last cycle, or have I got you muddled up with someone else?!


----------



## Turtle0630

Thanks, Bing! That's pretty much what I was thinking. I suppose you could be right and it could jump back up tomorrow but I highly doubt that! We'll see what happens I guess. :) Good memory, you are correct and that was me! First cycle it was 13 days but last cycle it was only 7 days. So if AF does arrive tomorrow, I'll be back up to 12 a 12 day lp! Yay!!! It's the small victories, and I'll take it! :)


----------



## Eclaire

Irregular lp cycles can be awful. Since ttc this time mine have been between 6 & 9 days. I have heard breastfeeding can really mess with some women's cycles, so I am in the process of weaning dd. We are currently down to one feeding per day and I am hoping to be completely done by Oct. 1. 

On a humorous note, dd is so attached to the concept of bf that she takes any opportunity she can to play with them. She hides things in my bra everyday and will try to stick her head down my top just to make sure the ladies are still there. She will also suck on just about any body part of mine that she can find. I have some unusual hickies thanks to her.


----------



## misspriss

Ah yes Eclaire, BF'ing can screw with those LPs. Mine started at 7 days and progressively got longer until it got to 12 days, and then all of a sudden last month was only 9 days out of the blue. I'm really hoping to be 12 or better this cycle....I don't plan to wean though, if BF'ing DS until his 2 keeps me from TTC a second, then it does. After 2 I will consider weaning!


----------



## Emski51

Bing I am already tired in total it will 5 days straight ! I will be looking forward to a gd nights sleep on Sunday but I should have covered my bases completely !

Hehe hiding things in your bra and checking to see if they are still there how funny.

Yay Turtle for a longer LP fx your temp goes back up tomorrow 

Mama sorry AF got you fx for October !!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Haha the bf babies sure do love the boobies! Having a baby in general has changed my concept of personal space... I'm currently trying to break mine of grabbing my nipple with her fist whenever she wants to climb up on the couch or swing down off the bed. yesterday she pinched my dh in the scrotum. She just reached over, and pinched him hard through his boxers!!! He looked so surprised and I couldn't stop laughing!! 


Sorry Mamabee! I've been on day 3 of my period before thinking, well maybe it's just crazy heavy IB lol!! Well maybe it is, if not October will be your month! It's def one of my fav months of the year!


----------



## Turtle0630

So I'm reading that colds can affect your bbt, usually causing it to go down (if no fever) due to being congested and sleeping with your mouth open. How pathetic am I that I'm now starting to get hopeful that maybe I am actually pregnant, and my temps are only down because of my cold? Geez, I need to get a grip! :dohh:


----------



## 1Atalanta

Bing28 said:


> Atlanta - as yoda would say "testing at 6/7dpo, you did. Silly, you are" :haha:
> 
> Get to it Emski! :sex: :spermy:
> Gosh your going to be knackered come Saturday! :rofl:
> 
> Yep sounds normal to me - if you look at my charts I usually have around 5 days of ewcm before ovulating!
> 
> 
> X


I totally read this in a Yoda voice! :happydance:


----------



## Turtle0630

Eclaire and Atlanta, that's so funny about your little ones and their antics! Love it! :haha:

Mamabee and Atlanta, you're not alone in that, I've done it too! Or the stupid thought of "maybe I really am pregnant and I'm just one of those few that still gets my AF even while pregnant!" :dohh: Sometimes I think I need some serious help for my insanity! :haha:


----------



## orionfox

Sooo shaking my head right now....i just realised I was getting the flashy smiley confused with the non flashy and thought non flashy was first lol (which last month i knew it correctly). Sooooo with that said i can relax as O already happed and explains all the neg tests now. BUT the positive I DID have right away was a non flashing smiley so we BD right on time. However we are only counting on one session without the preseed that time :( So Im crossing my fingers that his swimmies were fast enough to catch that eggie. So now its time to chill lol and wait and hope that the witch doesnt come on the 23rd. Now I know if she does, to test waaay earlier next cycle. Thanks ladies for all your help so far. It has beed quite valuable and has taught us the possible reason we have been working at this awhile.


----------



## Turtle0630

Orion, oh no! Well I'm glad to hear that you did O already, at least you can stop wondering about that and trying to figure it out! But sorry that you got confused on it and therefore didn't have a lot of bd'ing around the right time. :( Did you bd at all in the days leading up to the positive you got? Sorry, I can't remember. :) I sure hope his swimmers were fast little guys and caught that eggie! :D Good luck!!! So how many dpo does that make you now, what day did you get the + on?


----------



## orionfox

If i remember correctly we hadnt BD'd in any of the days prior :( But im really glad i caught that last day of the surge as had i tested the next day, chances would've been slim that we would BD that day. Let me tell you that hubby is sure glad we dont have to do a bunch of days in a row lol. The last surge day was Sept 6th :) so if im calculating this correctly lol I should be at 5 dpo. Im not worried as things happen. Im just glad to finally get things figured out lol.


----------



## Turtle0630

Well at least you got that one day in, that's great! And if you hadn't tested that day you would have missed it for sure and would have been sitting around wondering when you're going to O still. So yay for that! Yep, I'd say you O'd either that day or the next day then (since it's 12-36 hours before you O that you get the + test) so that would put you 4-5dpo then. :) At least this shortens your tww quite a bit!


----------



## orionfox

For sure :) Now we just wait and see and pray AF never shows up lol. Lets hope we dont have to worry about a next cycle :) Now that I know that Ive O'd ive got to keep my mind off of symptom spotting in the coming days lol. Boy is that ever hard hahahaha.


----------



## Emski51

Yay Orion !!! so glad your not stuck in Limbo anymore coming of bc can do a right number on the first cycle fx those swimmers made it in time to catch the egg !!


----------



## orionfox

Emski51 said:


> Yay Orion !!! so glad your not stuck in Limbo anymore coming of bc can do a right number on the first cycle fx those swimmers made it in time to catch the egg !!

Thanks...but i didnt just come off bc lol as ive been off it for a few years now. I know its someone else in this thread that just came off bc. I think our problem mainly has been the timing of things. I think what confused me soo much was just the surprise of the surge on the first test when i wasnt expecting it so soon lol. And then not checking that it was the peak lol. And if it werent for the ewcm that day I may not have tested until the next day or two. That is what lead me to test but never expected that outcome :) i too fx that they made it in time. Now to sit back and keep enjoying all this humour on this thread lol. I can safely add in that hubbies unit leaked in the right place hahahaha...oh and he always passes on first expection LOL


----------



## Eclaire

Miss bf til 2. Wow! It is awesome you are so committed. I probably would have continued longer, but I will be 35 in a couple of weeks and don't want to wait much longer for baby #2 due to increased risk factors. Plus dh and I want the kids close enough in age that they can play together and be friends. 

Also dd has some sharp top teeth that hurt like a mother sucker when she bf, plus she laughs when she bites me.


----------



## nflores77

MamaBee413 said:


> All that grumpiness led up to an early visit from the aunt this morning. So, I'm out. I am glad to have you guys because it feels so lonely in the real world. I wasn't even completely sure I was ready for it to be positive, but I still grieve for the doneness of this month (and like a crazy person I'm still hopeful that it is a heavier IB). Sigh. FX for you all and I still look forward to all of your bfps!

:hugs: mamabee!!!


----------



## nflores77

OMG ladies I'm literally :rofl: You are all a sweet and funny group of ladies!!!!


----------



## MamaBee413

You all are so sweet. I'm just going to go hang out in a box of cookies for now. See you on the other side!


----------



## atleastthree

misspriss said:


> atleastthree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> MnG, hope that blinking smiley turns solid soon!
> 
> FX'd for you atleastthree, I remember you from WTT! How is the weight loss going?
> 
> Preseed feels exactly the same to me as abundant fertile mucus, very wet and slippery. When not TTC, I actually prefer silicone based lubes for sex, I think I'm just used to them.
> 
> GL with the offer Loobs, our house was a hassle to buy (was not listed as nor known to be when we made an offer, but turned out to be a short sale...either the sellers had no idea what they owed, or they just quit paying a while back...) but I think our situation is an unusual one!
> 
> Hey, yeah we've finally switched forums lol... Currently 6kg from ideal weight for my height and I look way slimmer! Bring on the pounds hahaha.... Gonna do my best to replace unhealthy cravings with healthy ones with next pregnancy! How are you doing w weightloss, exercise and TTC? XXXXXClick to expand...
> 
> Hm well pretty good. When I started lifting, I quit cutting calories and my weight has stayed the same, but I am starting to look like I need to pay more attention to my diet. Either that or it's just luteal phase/PMS/early pregnancy bloating. The scale hasn't shifted, nor have my measurements, but I am starting to see some definition in the muscles on my arms and legs.
> 
> I'm currently on a rest week (which I conveniently timed with the TWW....but I am DYING to get back in the gym! I may go tomorrow anyway and cut my rest week a bit short) I'm currently almost exactly the same from my goal weight, about 12-13lbs (which is about 6kg). If AF shows up this cycle I'm going mad crazy at the gym for 3 weeks, and cutting some calories too...Click to expand...

Lol same here - if AF shows up I'm getting a 10 visits card to the local swimming pool and really going for it!


----------



## misspriss

Thanks Eclaire :)


----------



## Bing28

MamaBee413 said:


> You all are so sweet. I'm just going to go hang out in a box of cookies for now. See you on the other side!

Yummy! ;)


----------



## Loobs

Sorry Mamabee :hugs:

I've slept for about 4 hours today and I need to go back to work for 10 hours. Argh!! :sleep: x


----------



## Bing28

Just noticed my ticker...13 months! That's depressing! :cry: 

Oh I think I forgot to tell you I got an appointment through for a transvaginal ultrasound on 30th September. Has anyone had one? Does it hurt? What do they check for?


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing28 said:


> Just noticed my ticker...13 months! That's depressing! :cry:
> 
> Oh I think I forgot to tell you I got an appointment through for a transvaginal ultrasound on 30th September. Has anyone had one? Does it hurt? What do they check for?

I've had one before. It didn't hurt, but was uncomfortable in that it was awkward. I had mine because of my urinary frequency so for me they were looking for anything that might be causing that. They found cervical cysts and uterine fibroids, all of which I was assured by my obgyn are ok. What are you having one done for? I'm assuming ttc stuff, so they will probably be looking for different things with you than they were with me. Good luck! I hope it goes smoothly for you! :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

MamaBee413 said:


> You all are so sweet. I'm just going to go hang out in a box of cookies for now. See you on the other side!



I'll take some!


----------



## LouOscar01

So after 6 days of spotting brown blood I have finally got some red blood! On cycle day 50 something. So when is cycle day one for me? Today or when the spotting started?


----------



## Eclaire

Bing I've had one too. They are awkward and depending on the angle of the wand they can be slightly uncomfortable, but not painful. For me they were looking for ovarian cysts. 

There were two aspects of the ultrasound I wasn't prepared for. First the wand is like a big dildo and they put a condom on it and lube it up. Made me feel like my gyno was trying to screw me (literally). And second if you are a sperm leaker be prepared to leak the lubricant. Very messy, so wipe up when they are done. Good luck!


----------



## orionfox

LouOscar01 said:


> So after 6 days of spotting brown blood I have finally got some red blood! On cycle day 50 something. So when is cycle day one for me? Today or when the spotting started?

I have always calculated once the red comes and its more than just spotting.


----------



## Bing28

Lou - how heavy are you? Is it heavy like a period? Usually CD1 is the first day of full flow, so the spotting won't count. 

Turtle / Nflores - thanks for the info ladies. How big is big?!? I'm not very big down there myself so you have me worried now that the wand won't fit! When I have my smear test done they have to use the smallest spectlum and the nurse still struggles to get it in (sorry tmi)! :blush: 
I'm not sure what they are checking for - just general healthiness of my womb/ovaries I guess. I've had bloodwork done the past two months to check im ovulating okay, which I am, so my doc said this was the next fertility test to have done. Does it check for blockages? Or is that done only in the test where you have dye injected into you and have an x-Ray?

Other news - im 5dpo and I've just had some very sharp twinges in my lower left side which I noticed when I bent over! Never felt such sharp pains bending over before. FX'd it's a good sign but knowing my body it's just throwing another spanner in the works like usual! :rofl:


----------



## juscause

MamaBee413 said:


> All that grumpiness led up to an early visit from the aunt this morning. So, I'm out. I am glad to have you guys because it feels so lonely in the real world. I wasn't even completely sure I was ready for it to be positive, but I still grieve for the doneness of this month (and like a crazy person I'm still hopeful that it is a heavier IB). Sigh. FX for you all and I still look forward to all of your bfps!

It's like you took the words out of my mouth! AF started today for me too, one day early. Even though I mostly read and don't post much, I love reading everyone's posts on here. It does feel a little less lonely in real life!


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> LouOscar01 said:
> 
> 
> So after 6 days of spotting brown blood I have finally got some red blood! On cycle day 50 something. So when is cycle day one for me? Today or when the spotting started?
> 
> I have always calculated once the red comes and its more than just spotting.Click to expand...

I always calculated cd1 with spotting, but only bc in a matter of hours it changes to full flow... at least that's how AF is with me.


----------



## NicaQ

Bing28 said:


> Lou - how heavy are you? Is it heavy like a period? Usually CD1 is the first day of full flow, so the spotting won't count.
> 
> Turtle / Nflores - thanks for the info ladies. How big is big?!? I'm not very big down there myself so you have me worried now that the wand won't fit! When I have my smear test done they have to use the smallest spectlum and the nurse still struggles to get it in (sorry tmi)! :blush:
> I'm not sure what they are checking for - just general healthiness of my womb/ovaries I guess. I've had bloodwork done the past two months to check im ovulating okay, which I am, so my doc said this was the next fertility test to have done. Does it check for blockages? Or is that done only in the test where you have dye injected into you and have an x-Ray?
> 
> Other news - im 5dpo and I've just had some very sharp twinges in my lower left side which I noticed when I bent over! Never felt such sharp pains bending over before. FX'd it's a good sign but knowing my body it's just throwing another spanner in the works like usual! :rofl:

I'm fairly small, being more on the petite side, and it didn't hurt. It was extremely awkward and a little uncomfortable, but it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. I think it depends a lot on the tech too. As for "big" I wouldn't say it's any thicker than an "unit", just longer lol


----------



## MamaBee413

You just wanted to say 'unit'....teehee!


----------



## momofonegirl

Got my bfp ladies!!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM01333.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MeganS0326

momofonegirl said:


> Got my bfp ladies!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Congrats, momofone!!!! So happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Man, I think this is a lucky thread! 3 bfp's already!


----------



## Julesillini8

momofonegirl said:


> Got my bfp ladies!!!

Yeay! Awesome, congrats!


----------



## misspriss

momofonegirl said:


> got my bfp ladies!!!

omg congratulations!!


----------



## jumpingo

MamaBee413 said:


> You just wanted to say 'unit'....teehee!

:rofl:


----------



## orionfox

Congrats momo....sept is off to a great start so far :)


----------



## Kellya009

Hi! TTC #2 our first month! Testing Sept 30! Don't think I'll O tbh, but I'll join anyways :) GL to you all!!


----------



## Emski51

Congrats mono h & h nine months !!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bing28

Jus - sorry AF got you. FX'd October is your month. 

Momofone - congrats! H&H 9 months! 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Welcome Kellya009 

afm well 3 days down 2 more to go I am now 100% positive that first positive opk was a negative took another one last night and woo the line was dark and monitor went to peak this morning :happydance:

so that egg has no where to hide it has been bombarded and under attack since tue this week so when it does pop out they should swarm the bloody thing !!! however I am cream crackered right now and could do with some zzzzz


----------



## Bing28

Emski51 said:


> Welcome Kellya009
> 
> afm well 3 days down 2 more to go I am now 100% positive that first positive opk was a negative took another one last night and woo the line was dark and monitor went to peak this morning :happydance:
> 
> so that egg has no where to hide it has been bombarded and under attack since tue this week so when it does pop out they should swarm the bloody thing !!! however I am cream crackered right now and could do with some zzzzz

:haha: I felt like that after three days in a row this cycle! 

Afm - I'm in full symptom spotting mode! :rofl: Woke up in middle of night last night needing to pee. Haven't gone to loo in middle of the night for quite a few weeks, but could have something to do with the cup of tea I had half an hour before bed! :haha: I'm still getting a few twinges every now and again and I'm also very dry. Usually I've had some creamy CM by now. :shrug:

Oh and another thing - I have bad skin anyway (never use to but thing the stress of TTC played havoc with my skin) but I usually I only breakout with new spots just before ovulation or AF - but I've had one come up on my chin in the past couple of days and it's mahoosive and sore! 

I know people say you don't get symptoms until after implantation but yes I'm that crazy lady who symptom spots straight away! :rofl:


----------



## MnGmakes3

momofonegirl said:


> Got my bfp ladies!!!

Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## MnGmakes3

jumpingo said:


> MamaBee413 said:
> 
> 
> You just wanted to say 'unit'....teehee!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:wave: hi! Have a great day!


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome, Kelly! :hi: Glad to have you with us. Got you added for the 30th! :)

Jus, sorry that AF arrived for you! :( :hugs:

Afm, the :witch: got me this morning. :( Boo! Oh well, on to the next month of trying! And hey, at least this means I had a longer lp this cycle, it was up to 12 days! Wahoo!

Sorry for the tmi, but for those of you who check your cervix, have any of you ever found a hard lump on your vaginal wall? I seem to have lots of small cysts on my cervix itself, but now I've found a very hard lump, probably a little bit smaller than a marble, on the vaginal wall right by the cervix. If it doesn't go away in a few days I'll call the Dr and make an appointment, just wondering if anyone else has ever found anything like this?


----------



## 1Atalanta

Bing, I am full of symptoms tooooo but I did spend one cycle telling my husband i was sure I was prego until AF arrived :dohh::dohh:

But my twinkle box is still really purple, and now my boobs have increased significantly. Like, this isn't just tender this is a bra size ladies. :holly: And I just have that feeling in my womb lol

If I'm not pregnant then I am a total wacko and so is my crazy body. Seriously, what the heck?! 

:huh:


----------



## Emski51

Turtle I do check mine I have never noticed a lump on the wall but next time I check I will have a little poke around and see if I find anything I will check this evening so I will let you know


----------



## 1Atalanta

Boo turtle, sorry the witch got you! 

Lumps in your vaginal wall... Can't say that I have. Especially since it is a new thing I would def get it checked out. Yay getting fingered by yet another doctor :nope:


----------



## Emski51

ooo Atalanta sound super promising when do you plan to test


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats momofone! How many dpo were you when you got you bfp?


----------



## Eclaire

Sorry turtle. I haven't noticed anything like that but I think you are being smart by watching it for a few days then calling the Dr. Hopefully it is nothing.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats momofone!!! :happydance:

Hi Kelly! :flower:

Sounds promising Atalanta! fx for you! 

Turtle and Jus ~ sorry about the witch...she needs to understand her place is to stay away right now. 

Emski and Bing ~ hope those swimmers catch/caught that eggie!! 

Hi everyone else! 

afm....think af is on her way for me as well...


----------



## Eclaire

Atlanta test! Test! Test!


----------



## Loobs

Congrats momofone!! 

If all sounds so promising Atlanta! When are you testing? 

I'm officially 3DPO today! FF gave me crosshairs today. Could my testing date be changed to the 24th? I will not test early this cycle!! 

X


----------



## nflores77

Bing28 said:


> Lou - how heavy are you? Is it heavy like a period? Usually CD1 is the first day of full flow, so the spotting won't count.
> 
> Turtle / Nflores - thanks for the info ladies. How big is big?!? I'm not very big down there myself so you have me worried now that the wand won't fit! When I have my smear test done they have to use the smallest spectlum and the nurse still struggles to get it in (sorry tmi)! :blush:
> I'm not sure what they are checking for - just general healthiness of my womb/ovaries I guess. I've had bloodwork done the past two months to check im ovulating okay, which I am, so my doc said this was the next fertility test to have done. Does it check for blockages? Or is that done only in the test where you have dye injected into you and have an x-Ray?
> 
> Other news - im 5dpo and I've just had some very sharp twinges in my lower left side which I noticed when I bent over! Never felt such sharp pains bending over before. FX'd it's a good sign but knowing my body it's just throwing another spanner in the works like usual! :rofl:

Hi Bing... well it's a little bigger than the pap smear tool... :nope: but you'll be fine... I think. It looks like a "unit" and they put a "condom" on it and put some gel and put it in. It does feel uncomfortable at first.


----------



## 1Atalanta

It's still too early to test! I'm only 7dpo at most, I took another test this morning and it was negative, but it's also still too early lol. You all are going to think I'm so crazy when AF arrives lol! And I will think I'm crazy too!


----------



## Bing28

1Atalanta said:


> Bing, I am full of symptoms tooooo but I did spend one cycle telling my husband i was sure I was prego until AF arrived :dohh::dohh:
> 
> But my twinkle box is still really purple, and now my boobs have increased significantly. Like, this isn't just tender this is a bra size ladies. :holly: And I just have that feeling in my womb lol
> 
> If I'm not pregnant then I am a total wacko and so is my crazy body. Seriously, what the heck?!
> 
> :huh:

:rofl: you sound like me! my very first cycle of TTC I was convinced I was Preg and convinced the hubby too but two days later AF showed up! :haha:

I want your symptoms!!! They sound really promising. When are you testing? How many dpo are you? (I forget!) 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Sorry AF got you Turtle! FX'd October will be your cycle! Sorry I've never felt a lump in the vaginal wall either. If I were you I'd get it checked out but FX'd it's nothing serious. 

Xx


----------



## 1Atalanta

I'm 7 days after my positive ovulation predictor test, and I haven't been charting so it could be less than that!

I had my iud out a few months ago, and have had a lot of pregnancy symptoms since,it's just been so confusing. But I have been keeping an eye on my outer vag area and it hasn't been this purple since my daughter! Hoping for bfps for us!


----------



## nflores77

:hugs: turtle!!!!


----------



## MamaBee413

Turtle, so sorry :hugs: 

I can't stand having a period each month, but when TTC I wish we had two each month to make all the timing less. 

Atlanta, enlarged tatas sounds so promising! FX for when you do test :)

I'm having a rough go of things and still wonder if this isn't a cyst that has ruptured. The pain I was having before comes and goes and sometimes to the point that the room spins and I feel weak. My back aches like no one's business and despite the massive amount of bleeding I have, I don't feel like I normally do on my period. I suppose this isn't really the place to talk about it, but I couldn't find a general GYN board. I'm not really looking for anything, just some good juju vibes would be appreciated. 

Love you girls!


----------



## Turtle0630

Thanks so much, ladies! I appreciate it. :)

Atlanta, your symptoms sound soooo promising! I can't wait for you to get further along so you can get an accurate answer! :)

Loobs, yay for crosshairs! I've got your testing date changed. :)

Mamabee, I'm really sorry you're going through such a hard, confusing time. :hugs: I'm sending all sorts of good juju vibes your way! I sure hope you start feeling better soon. :(


----------



## heff1604

Hey Ladies - I have a question for you....

AF ended on 9/7 and DH and I did the deed on 9/8...but we haven't since for this and that reason :( I think I'm supposed to O around 9/14...do you think there's still a chance I could get a BPF in a few weeks?


----------



## 1Atalanta

I'm sorry Mamabee! I had such a painful ovulation this time around, and so soon after my miscarriage my husband almost made me go to the hospital. But I've been in a few times for cysts (which sound alot like your symptoms) just in case its appendicitis and they always keep me for half a day and do all the scans and send me home with a huge medical bill. Its so frustrating. All I can say is take it easy, and listen to your body. I try to be a hero all the time, but sometimes our strange female bodies just need rest and coddling. Don't push it, just try to rest and drink fluids, go on a netflix binge, and if your gut tells you it isn't right, go get it checked out. Better safe than sorry. 

Also, if you are dizzy and bleeding, maybe your iron is low? I always get dizzy around my period if I'm not getting enough iron. 

I'm sorry you are going through this, I really do sympathize. I believe the term is soul cysters lol. Feel better! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBee413

Atlanta,

Thanks! I just called the doc as a precaution. She said to push fluids and pain meds and go be seen if it gets worse. A Netflix binge sounds perfect! DH is working late tonight and so that may be just the ticket after the kids are in bed :)


----------



## orionfox

heff1604 said:


> Hey Ladies - I have a question for you....
> 
> AF ended on 9/7 and DH and I did the deed on 9/8...but we haven't since for this and that reason :( I think I'm supposed to O around 9/14...do you think there's still a chance I could get a BPF in a few weeks?

Unless you have BD'd during your fertile time your chancrs are super low. The best chance to get a BFP is to know EXACTLY each month when you O. Playing the guessing game can cause it to take longer. It definitely has for us. Now each cycle we use opks to know exactly when the surge happens and BD on those fertile days. Healthy sperm can last up to 5 days so there is a chance but not really one to count on. 

What I HIGHLY suggest you do is buy an opk and start testing now to see if you havent missed your surge and make sure to BD on those days. I wouldnt just rely on that last one as chances are any healthy sperm will be dying off within the next day. But the best chances of getting a BFP is to know when you O for sure.


----------



## Bing28

heff1604 said:


> Hey Ladies - I have a question for you....
> 
> AF ended on 9/7 and DH and I did the deed on 9/8...but we haven't since for this and that reason :( I think I'm supposed to O around 9/14...do you think there's still a chance I could get a BPF in a few weeks?

Unfortunately not. Sperm only live for 5 day's max so if you ovulate on 9/14 you'd need to DTD either today, tomorrow or Sunday (or best yet all of those days!) to give yourself a chance. 

I also agree with Orion to buy an OPK to make sure your ovulating when you think you are and to make sure you DTD at the right time.

GL
Xx


----------



## Bing28

Loobs - yay for crosshairs! :) 

Mama - sorry your having a rough time. I hope you feel better soon!

Xx


----------



## k8ywalsh

Congratulations Momofonegirl!!!


----------



## nflores77

Update on me ... Feeling a bit down. 
Nurse called and said my levels that I took on Tuesday seemed low. (88) 
Dr wants me to come in on Monday to test again and make sure they are progressing. I just dislike how they handled me this week. Normally if a patient is going to be checked they always have her come in for a 2nd blood draw within 2 days. Grr makes me so mad because if I would have gone yesterday Thursday I would know by today if the numbers doubled. Waiting game kills me.

Anyone know if 88 is low? Also the internet cheapie I have don't seem to get darker and I have no symptoms. Just going to stress for 4 days or so.


----------



## MamaBee413

nflores77 said:


> Update on me ... Feeling a bit down.
> Nurse called and said my levels that I took on Tuesday seemed low. (88)
> Dr wants me to come in on Monday to test again and make sure they are progressing. I just dislike how they handled me this week. Normally if a patient is going to be checked they always have her come in for a 2nd blood draw within 2 days. Grr makes me so mad because if I would have gone yesterday Thursday I would know by today if the numbers doubled. Waiting game kills me.
> 
> Anyone know if 88 is low? Also the internet cheapie I have don't seem to get darker and I have no symptoms. Just going to stress for 4 days or so.

Nflores, I hate that doctors don't seem to consider timing with weekends. (Though Im sure they dont mean to add stress) I hope there is something good that can keep your mind occupied while you wait. I'm also praying for good numbers Monday. :hugs:


----------



## MeganS0326

nflores77 said:


> Update on me ... Feeling a bit down.
> Nurse called and said my levels that I took on Tuesday seemed low. (88)
> Dr wants me to come in on Monday to test again and make sure they are progressing. I just dislike how they handled me this week. Normally if a patient is going to be checked they always have her come in for a 2nd blood draw within 2 days. Grr makes me so mad because if I would have gone yesterday Thursday I would know by today if the numbers doubled. Waiting game kills me.
> 
> Anyone know if 88 is low? Also the internet cheapie I have don't seem to get darker and I have no symptoms. Just going to stress for 4 days or so.

My levels with DS were 81 at my first bloods. Next level was 559 which was I believe two days later. Try not to worry (I know that's easier said than done).


----------



## Bing28

Nflores - sorry your doctor is being rubbish. I
hope the numbers are what you want next week. Try and keep busy this weekend to keep your mind off it. I can't remember the day you got your BFP but say you implanted at 8dpo and your normal HcG levels are 5 (everyone always has some in their system), your HcG level would be 10 @ 10dpo, 20 @ 12dpo, 40 @ 14dpo, 80 @ 16dpo (which I believe you are now from your ticker! So I sure everything is fine. :hugs:

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Hope everyone has a great relaxing weekend that hopefully involves inspecting some "units" lol or hearing good news. AFM i plan on just relaxing after full hour days at the daycare. So far so good with no symptom spotting....we shall see how long that lasts lol. Trying hard not too as the last couple times i did it was nothing.


----------



## Bing28

Right ladies, I'm off on holiday now until next Wednesday! I hope you all have a great weekend and I hope I come back to lots of BFP's! Speak to you all next Wednesday. :wave:

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Have a great time Bing! :)


----------



## gothicmumma

Planning on testing on Sept 20th. One whole week :(


----------



## Loobs

Have a lovely holiday Bing! X


----------



## Emski51

Have a lovely time Bing xx


----------



## Eclaire

Have a good trip bing!

AFM not much new. Temp took a dive this am, still .01 above coverline. Hoping this is an implantation dip as I am 6 dpo. I am super busy this weekend and next week preparing for a huge conference my h is putting on. Plus have more relatives arriving in a few days, so I won't be on here too much. But hopefully this will keep me so busy I can't symptom spot and obsess like I do every cycle.

Hope everyone has a great weekend, and I hope to see some bfps when I get back on in a few days.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies - I'm back (I only get to read up on you all and respond about 2x/wk with my busy schedule!) I wish I could come by more often because you all are so entertaining and supportive!
Congrats to the BFP's! I think I read there's been 3 so far!
I got a pos OPK on the evening of Sept 9 (at about 5 p.m. ) and then a negative on the morning of Sept 10. So do you all feel I O'd during the overnight of Sept 9, then? TIA for any input on that...
We BD'd on Sept 7, 9, 10. And not since then. We are both very sick right now and makes BD'ing very uncomfortable when we are both coughing non-stop! Haha. Interesting to say the least. Anyway, does being sick play an impact on my ability to get preg this cycle? Like, my body might say, "NO WAY crazy lady, we are putting all our energy into helping you get over this sickness, and now you want us to make a baby too?" lol! 
Looking forward to keeping up on everyone's journey's here!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hope you're all having a great weekend so far. I spent the day on the couch with the pup napping the day away. Then did some shopping with hubby. 
Nothing too exciting. 7 dpo today and feeling out.
:cry:


----------



## NicaQ

Positive OPK today! Put me down for testing Sept 27th please :D [URL=https://s1035.photobucket.com/user/NicaQ76/media/AF73B62E-4840-4BFC-B688-0A82445719D9_zps0inw8njd.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a436/NicaQ76/AF73B62E-4840-4BFC-B688-0A82445719D9_zps0inw8njd.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Emski51

Morning ladies

Woo cross hairs on ff this morning 3dpo


----------



## Babylove100

Morning all, positive opk this morning so will start testing in 8days (early I know but the tww is too long!!) Whohoo!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Morning ladies. 

AF showed her ugly face yesterday...so on to next month for me.


----------



## Emski51

Sorry mommytoLBG that AF showed up fx for next month :hugs:


----------



## bohemiangel

Can't tell by my temps when I ovulated this month, so I could be anywhere from 11 DPO to 15 DPO. Either way, feels like AF is on the way. I don't like this guessing game with ovulation, think I'm investing in some OPK's for round 3 next month :/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15214474616/


----------



## 1Atalanta

NicaQ said:


> Positive OPK today! Put me down for testing Sept 27th please :D [URL=https://s1035.photobucket.com/user/NicaQ76/media/AF73B62E-4840-4BFC-B688-0A82445719D9_zps0inw8njd.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a436/NicaQ76/AF73B62E-4840-4BFC-B688-0A82445719D9_zps0inw8njd.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

NicaQ, how far apart are these opks? Are they each a day apart? just curious, thanks!


----------



## Loobs

Well FF changed my O date today, had a feeling that would happen! So I'm back to being 4DPO. I'll still test on the same date though :) x


----------



## ladyV84

Can you add me please! Ill be 9dpo tomorrow and so going to test for the first time this cycle tomorrow! It's my hubby's birthday too so I really want a bfp test to give him!! Xxx


----------



## MamaBee413

FX Lady. What a fun present if it works out that way!


----------



## Kellya009

Hi ladies! Hope to see some more BFPs soon :). Love seeing those posts. I ordered some O test strips because I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle. Technically I'm not due for my period till sept 30 at the latest but that would be a 39 day cycle! So next month I'll actually be able to see when I have a surge. We might take next month off though because we may be going on a Disneyland vacation!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

NicaQ said:


> Positive OPK today! Put me down for testing Sept 27th please

Get to it lady! ! :happydance: Go :spermy: go!!


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Bing28 said:


> Just noticed my ticker...13 months! That's depressing! :cry:
> 
> Oh I think I forgot to tell you I got an appointment through for a transvaginal ultrasound on 30th September. Has anyone had one? Does it hurt? What do they check for?

Hi Bing! Are you seeing a Reproductive Endocrinologist? If so, please let me know if you have any questions. I have been seeing one since January of this year. I have had all of the tests done to see if I am ok downstairs and have had plenty of transvaginal ultrasounds. Hubby and I started going after trying for year without success. 

My Dr does the transvaginal ultrasounds at the beginning of my period to make sure there aren't any ovarian csyts left over from the meds (clomid) and also does them around the time I am suppose to ovulate to ensure when the right time for IUI.

Let me know if you have any other questions! Good Luck at your appointment. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Congrats to all of ladies catching O!

Exciting to hear all of the symptoms!

Atlanta~I wish my twinkle box was turning purple!LOL! 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## orionfox

Well im 8-9dpo and so far no symptoms nor have i been symptom spotting to notice anything. So either its a good thing or a bad thing. Im not getting my hopes up since I dont produce enough fertile cm and we only BDd once right on time. Just missed out on using preseed in time. So just waiting to see if AF shows her ugly face next monday or not. FX to all the ladies also on the tww :) Lets hope for more BFPs :)


----------



## bellaxgee

2dpo fingers crossed


----------



## NicaQ

[/QUOTE]

NicaQ, how far apart are these opks? Are they each a day apart? just curious, thanks![/QUOTE]

I test twice a day, 5 PM and 5 AM, with 2 hour urine holds (my sleep schedule is wacky)

In the following picture, the top one is 12th PM, middle is 13th AM, and bottom is 14th AM
[URL=https://s1035.photobucket.com/user/NicaQ76/media/46ED96F4-178C-4F18-9B12-4E285D2CE759_zpsl2z3dpoo.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a436/NicaQ76/46ED96F4-178C-4F18-9B12-4E285D2CE759_zpsl2z3dpoo.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 1Atalanta

Thanks NicaQ! I have a daughter, but that happened on its own and this cycle watching is new to me!

Well the twinkle box looks a little less dark purple than a few days ago methinks. My boobs are getting bigger, but maybe I'm just gaining weight lol. No AF yet but I'm feeling less optimistic. 

Hope to see some more BFP's on here soon! Stick little beans, stick!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Also, NicaQ I see you have an angel baby, I'm sorry for your loss. I had an early loss a few weeks ago, hope we both have sticky beans real soon! <3


----------



## 55comet555

I think I'm out this cycle ladies, I've started spotting this evening. so its either ib or my period starting early. I'm feeling down. :(


----------



## Babylove100

Morning all, O day today so will start testing on 23rd! Now to spend the next 8 days wishing my life away!!!


----------



## jumpingo

OPK newbie here...

is this...um...does this mean what i think it means? teeheehee:blush::haha:
 



Attached Files:







img_5584edit.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## orionfox

jumpingo said:


> OPK newbie here...
> 
> is this...um...does this mean what i think it means? teeheehee:blush::haha:

Yes thats your surge....now go get busy lol


----------



## ladyV84

55comet555 said:


> I think I'm out this cycle ladies, I've started spotting this evening. so its either ib or my period starting early. I'm feeling down. :(

Surely too early for af?? Must be ib?? Fx for you xxx


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> OPK newbie here...
> 
> is this...um...does this mean what i think it means? teeheehee:blush::haha:
> 
> Yes thats your surge....now go get busy lolClick to expand...

Ditto! Get to it !! :happydance:


----------



## Loobs

Go, Jumpingo, go!! Looking good!! x


----------



## Emski51

Looking good Jumpingo I would get on it girl !!

afm 4dpo but had a temp spike today can someone who has been charting a while have a look and see if they think my o day might be wrong ?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/51a3cb/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

Thanks


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, ladies! I hope everyone had a nice weekend. I went out of town this weekend so I wasn't around to respond, lots of reading to catch up on! I think I'm all caught up now and I believe I got everyone added for the date that they requested. Please let me know if I missed anyone!

Yay and good luck to everyone getting their positive opk! FX that you catch those eggies!

So sorry to all that AF got. :( :hugs: I sure hope next month will be your month!

Kozmik, when an opk turns back to negative in relation to when you actually O is a little confusing to me honestly. I would guess it probably means that you did O overnight, but since a positive is supposed to be 12-36 hours prior to O, then maybe you didn't until sometime the following day. I've tried looking into it and based on what I could find it seems nobody really knows exactly if the opk turns to negative after the egg is released, or if it can turn before it's actually released. And from what I understand, it can really be different for everyone. So if it were me I guess I would just consider the 10th to be O day, seeing as how even if it did happen overnight it most likely would have been after midnight anyways so either way it would be fairly accurate I would guess. I'm guessing you probably don't temp? Sounds like your timing would be good either way though! I hope you and hubby get to feeling better soon! :)

How is everyone else doing? Anyone test over the weekend? :D


----------



## jumpingo

Turtle0630 said:


> Kozmik, when an opk turns back to negative in relation to when you actually O is a little confusing to me honestly. I would guess it probably means that you did O overnight, but since a positive is supposed to be 12-36 hours prior to O, then maybe you didn't until sometime the following day. I've tried looking into it and based on what I could find it seems nobody really knows exactly if the opk turns to negative after the egg is released, or if it can turn before it's actually released. And from what I understand, it can really be different for everyone. So if it were me I guess I would just consider the 10th to be O day, seeing as how even if it did happen overnight it most likely would have been after midnight anyways so either way it would be fairly accurate I would guess. I'm guessing you probably don't temp? Sounds like your timing would be good either way though! I hope you and hubby get to feeling better soon! :)
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Anyone test over the weekend? :D

this answers a question i had yet to even articulate anywhere! thanks!

managed to BD even though my husband was "tired" after our soccer game today. please.:roll::haha:

trying softcups too, so fingers crossed.:thumbup:


----------



## 55comet555

ladyV84 said:


> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out this cycle ladies, I've started spotting this evening. so its either ib or my period starting early. I'm feeling down. :(
> 
> Surely too early for af?? Must be ib?? Fx for you xxxClick to expand...

Thanks! well according to FF I'm not supposed to start till the 21st, so I am hoping its IB. I had a .3 temp drop this morning, but its still above my cover line, if you wanna check out my chart and tell me what you think?


----------



## 1Atalanta

I tested this morning, I think I'm 8 dpo, negative.

I'm feeling crampy though, feel like af is on the way... hoping to see some good news bfps from some of you soon!


----------



## misspriss

I tested the 14th and got a BFN (9dpo), I tested today and got a possible faint BFP on two tests (10 dpo). I can't wait for tomorrow's test!

8 min:



12 min:



Outside the time limit, but the line was there at 5 min just hard to photograph:


----------



## 55comet555

I can see it on the frer! Congrats!


----------



## misspriss

I really want to see a darker line tomorrow, just to be safe. I had a chemical in June and a possible chemical last cycle (or it could have been 3 dodgy tests in a row...but they were super light like this one!)


----------



## LouOscar01

Ooo Misspriss, look forward to seeing your test for tomorrow!1 

AFM....day 11 of black/brown spotting...cycle day 55. FED UP BEYOND BELIEF. Really want normality. When will it end?! I can't move on :(


----------



## Emski51

Oo I see it misspriss looking forward to seeing your test tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Turtle0630

Misspriss, that's great news!!! Can't wait to see your test tomorrow, FX for you! :) Let me know when you want me to update the first page to show your BFP. :happydance:


----------



## misspriss

Turtle0630 said:


> Misspriss, that's great news!!! Can't wait to see your test tomorrow, FX for you! :) Let me know when you want me to update the first page to show your BFP. :happydance:

Thanks Turtle, if I get a solid (easy to see!) BFP tomorrow I'll call it official. I'm already feeling pretty confident, but having had at least one (maybe 2) chemicals this year....


----------



## LouOscar01

Turtle, let me know when you start next months thread...I'm ready to move over already!!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Congrats! Excited to see tomorrow's test, fingers and toes crossed for a sticky bean!


----------



## Julesillini8

Miss priss I see it on the FRER I think! Yeay hope tomorrow's test is darker:)


----------



## nflores77

:dance: MissPriss I see it on the FRER .. hope you get a much darker line tomorrow.

I feel like I'm in limbo ... I go in today to have blood drawn again and hoping the numbers are what the dr wants to see. I'm just feeling like this might not happen... my gut tells me not to get excited. If I had some symptoms I would feel more at ease but I just can't shake this feeling that something isn't right. I took another CB Digital and it still said 1-2 weeks which by now should say 2-3 weeks... just feeling down. Hope everything works out... and baby sticks and grows!!!


----------



## misspriss

nflores thanks! I hope the feeling is nothing. I had this bad feeling about our June loss, and it ended up being true...but I don't have that at all with this (possible) pregnancy....I hope it's just your mind playing tricks on you!


----------



## MamaBee413

MissPriss, I see it now! Excited to see your test progression :)

NFlores, hopeful for you as well. We are trying for #3 with two older ones (though a bit younger than yours), and I get so nervous this time around. Praying for great numbers and that you get to hear the little heartbeat soon. :hugs:


----------



## Turtle0630

Nflores, :hugs: to you! I really hope the feeling you have in your gut is wrong and that everything is fine with this little bean. Please keep us posted! How soon should you get back the results?


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone. I've not had chance to catch up on post yet but just needed to charge my symptoms with you...

8dpo (Sunday) - woke up with really bad pain under my armpit. It was there l day. Also some nausea in the evening. 

9dpo - pain in armpit was still there but not as painful today, I've also been having shooting pains/twinges in my vagina on and off ALL day! It's a bizarre feeling and nothing I've ever felt before. 

Anyway I'll catch up with you all properly when I'm back off my holiday on Wednesday. 

Have a great Tuesday everyone. 

Xx


----------



## Kellya009

55comet555 said:


> ladyV84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out this cycle ladies, I've started spotting this evening. so its either ib or my period starting early. I'm feeling down. :(
> 
> Surely too early for af?? Must be ib?? Fx for you xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! well according to FF I'm not supposed to start till the 21st, so I am hoping its IB. I had a .3 temp drop this morning, but its still above my cover line, if you wanna check out my chart and tell me what you think?Click to expand...

Did AF arrive in full yet? Did your spotting end? I would think IB too... FX!!


----------



## 55comet555

Kellya009 said:


> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyV84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out this cycle ladies, I've started spotting this evening. so its either ib or my period starting early. I'm feeling down. :(
> 
> Surely too early for af?? Must be ib?? Fx for you xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! well according to FF I'm not supposed to start till the 21st, so I am hoping its IB. I had a .3 temp drop this morning, but its still above my cover line, if you wanna check out my chart and tell me what you think?Click to expand...
> 
> Did AF arrive in full yet? Did your spotting end? I would think IB too... FX!!Click to expand...

No AF yet! and my spotting did end! I had one little spot of pink discharge earlier today tho, so I am hoping its IB. I'm trying to hold in my excitement now, just incase it was just random spotting. My cervix is closed, hard, and about medium height. but I plan on testing either tomro morning or the next day!


----------



## melewen

Hi ladies! I'm jumping in on this thread. 6 dpo today, have had some twinges and pinching on my left side, but implantation wouldn't have even happened yet. Has anyone else ever had this?

I'm testing on Friday! So excited to see a BFP this cycle (positive thinking!!) :)


----------



## nflores77

Thank you ladies... Hoping to get results by tomorrow afternoon but it took them 3 days last time to give me results :nope:


----------



## Kellya009

Comet that sounds really promising!!


----------



## NicaQ

btw those OPKs were on CD 18, 19, and 20 lol I forgot to add that and realized it sound like CDs 12,13, and 14 (I wish! bahaahaha) Unfortunately, because hubbs messed up his back at work and with our insanely busy weekend, only got in BD sessions on CD 16, 19, and 20. Not the best timing :nope:


----------



## jumpingo

so...

positive OPK yesterday at CD12 in the afternoon
no temp rise this morning:coffee:
what i think is a negative OPK today in the afternoon

maybe a temp rise tomorrow...?:shrug:

that CD13 OPK *is* negative, right?


(all the circles in my chart are from checking sleep deprived because my sleep is crap, except the circle on CD12 which was because it was taken about 45 minutes too early:dohh:)
 



Attached Files:







Sept CD11 12 OPK text.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4









Sept CD13 OPK text.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5









Sept CD13 FF chart.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jumpingo

NicaQ said:


> btw those OPKs were on CD 18, 19, and 20 lol I forgot to add that and realized it sound like CDs 12,13, and 14 (I wish! bahaahaha) Unfortunately, because hubbs messed up his back at work and with our insanely busy weekend, only got in BD sessions on CD 16, 19, and 20. Not the best timing :nope:

if you O today (and get your temp rise tomorrow) then 19 and 20 would be pretty decent timing, no?:shrug:


----------



## orionfox

jumpingo said:


> so...
> 
> positive OPK yesterday at CD12 in the afternoon
> no temp rise this morning:coffee:
> what i think is a negative OPK today in the afternoon
> 
> maybe a temp rise tomorrow...?:shrug:
> 
> that CD13 OPK *is* negative, right?
> 
> 
> (all the circles in my chart are from checking sleep deprived because my sleep is crap, except the circle on CD12 which was because it was taken about 45 minutes too early:dohh:)

CD11 is negative as it has one line, but CD 12 AND CD13 are both positive because there are two dark lines. That would signal your two best fertile days which im assuming you are using the opks that detect the two days and not the 4.


----------



## jumpingo

orionfox said:


> CD11 is negative as it has one line, but CD 12 AND CD13 are both positive because there are two dark lines. That would signal your two best fertile days which im assuming you are using the opks that detect the two days and not the 4.

i expected the negative on CD11, but was quite surprised by the CD12 positive:shock:

but i'm not sure about the one today...the test line seems a bit lighter than the control...wouldn't that be negative? or i can count it as close enough?


----------



## Emski51

I agree and would say CD 13 is still a positive they say you normally o between 12 - 36 hours after the first positive so you might see your temp rise tomorrow fx you do.

Its so confusing this whole ttc business ff has just pushed my ch back a day so I am now 4dpo instead of 5 ! :dohh: which would fall in line with the whole o the day after the first positive opk


----------



## orionfox

jumpingo said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> CD11 is negative as it has one line, but CD 12 AND CD13 are both positive because there are two dark lines. That would signal your two best fertile days which im assuming you are using the opks that detect the two days and not the 4.
> 
> i expected the negative on CD11, but was quite surprised by the CD12 positive:shock:
> 
> but i'm not sure about the one today...the test line seems a bit lighter than the control...wouldn't that be negative? or i can count it as close enough?Click to expand...

As long as the test line is almost the same it counts as a positive especially since you have one positive already. I know when i did my first non digital opk i thought since it said the line had to be as dark or darker thats what it was. Turns out i missed o that cycle because i had two darker days but both werent as dark as the control line but close to it. Now i have learned as long as its very close it counts. I just do the digital now as its easier. Also why are you surprised that you got a positive on cd12? Was last cycle later for you?


----------



## jumpingo

Emski51 said:


> I agree and would say CD 13 is still a positive they say you normally o between 12 - 36 hours after the first positive so you might see your temp rise tomorrow fx you do.
> 
> Its so confusing this whole ttc business ff has just pushed my ch back a day so I am now 4dpo instead of 5 ! :dohh: which would fall in line with the whole o the day after the first positive opk




orionfox said:


> As long as the test line is almost the same it counts as a positive especially since you have one positive already. I know when i did my first non digital opk i thought since it said the line had to be as dark or darker thats what it was. Turns out i missed o that cycle because i had two darker days but both werent as dark as the control line but close to it. Now i have learned as long as its very close it counts. I just do the digital now as its easier. Also why are you surprised that you got a positive on cd12? Was last cycle later for you?

thanks ladies!!!!

orion, i ovulated on CD17 my first cycle temping, and CD15 last month (though maybe 14, depending on which detection setting i used:blush:) so i guess i was just expecting a couple days of faint lines before an actual positive.

my LP was 11 and then 13, both cycles were 28 days (they have been 28-30 days for as long as i can remember) so we'll see what happens this cycle!

changed it to a positive in FF and hopefully can slyly seduce my husband for at least one more night:rofl:


----------



## orionfox

Updates for me: at this point no symptoms but cp has been high/soft/and seems to be open but hard to tell for sure...and tmi but ive had some snot like cm. So we shall see.


----------



## NicaQ

jumpingo said:


> NicaQ said:
> 
> 
> btw those OPKs were on CD 18, 19, and 20 lol I forgot to add that and realized it sound like CDs 12,13, and 14 (I wish! bahaahaha) Unfortunately, because hubbs messed up his back at work and with our insanely busy weekend, only got in BD sessions on CD 16, 19, and 20. Not the best timing :nope:
> 
> if you O today (and get your temp rise tomorrow) then 19 and 20 would be pretty decent timing, no?:shrug:Click to expand...

Unfortunately I didn't get a dip on CD 21, I'm on the higher side of my normal. I'm not sleeping well though so I think I might have to throw out my temps this cycle :wacko:


----------



## MnGmakes3

How are the uniteers doing today? :haha:

Good luck to all the testers coming up. 
I'm 10dpo and feeling quite out. No change from yesterday. 
I thought I saw IB yesterday but then I realized it was just the crappy recycled 1 ply TP the hospital uses :dohh:


----------



## Turtle0630

Melewen, welcome! :hi: I've got you added for the 19th. FX for you, I hope you get your BFP! :)

Jumpingo, I would call cd13 a positive test as well! Wahoo! Good luck seducing your DH tonight, I would guess it wouldn't take too much convincing. ;) 

Lou, I'd be happy to manage manage next month's thread as well if nobody else wants to! I'm not quite ready to start it though, but if you are ready to move and would like to start it then I'd be happy to join it as well! :) Either way, I'm good with. Any more update on your end?

How's everyone else doing today? Misspriss, did you test again this morning? Nflores, I sure hope you get your results back early today! :hugs:


----------



## misspriss

Yes, I tested again. Not the blazing BFP I was hoping for, but still a BFP nonetheless. Go ahead and add it to the page :D





(Dried/past time)


----------



## Turtle0630

misspriss said:


> Yes, I tested again. Not the blazing BFP I was hoping for, but still a BFP nonetheless. Go ahead and add it to the page :D

Done! And congrats!!! I definitely see it on those tests, definitely a bfp! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: FX that it gets darker for you soon!!! :)


----------



## orionfox

jumpingo said:


> Emski51 said:
> 
> 
> I agree and would say CD 13 is still a positive they say you normally o between 12 - 36 hours after the first positive so you might see your temp rise tomorrow fx you do.
> 
> Its so confusing this whole ttc business ff has just pushed my ch back a day so I am now 4dpo instead of 5 ! :dohh: which would fall in line with the whole o the day after the first positive opk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> As long as the test line is almost the same it counts as a positive especially since you have one positive already. I know when i did my first non digital opk i thought since it said the line had to be as dark or darker thats what it was. Turns out i missed o that cycle because i had two darker days but both werent as dark as the control line but close to it. Now i have learned as long as its very close it counts. I just do the digital now as its easier. Also why are you surprised that you got a positive on cd12? Was last cycle later for you?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks ladies!!!!
> 
> orion, i ovulated on CD17 my first cycle temping, and CD15 last month (though maybe 14, depending on which detection setting i used:blush:) so i guess i was just expecting a couple days of faint lines before an actual positive.
> 
> my LP was 11 and then 13, both cycles were 28 days (they have been 28-30 days for as long as i can remember) so we'll see what happens this cycle!
> 
> changed it to a positive in FF and hopefully can slyly seduce my husband for at least one more night:rofl:Click to expand...

Maybe you O'd late especially on the CD17 one...I know i just learned thats what happened last cycle as i too o'd on cd 17. But i almost missed this cycle because i thought it was going to be around that again, and it was cd12. Just caught the second positive day in time. So ive found out your O day can change cycle to cycle, so dont be surprised if it changes like that :) good luck with your hubby :)


----------



## Kellya009

AF got me 2 weeks earlier than I expected!! I've had a 45, 33, now 25 day cycle for my first postpartum cycles. 25 is a little short for me, I was always 28/29 pre pregnancy. Hopeing I get back up to that for TTC. 

I won't be joining you ladies this cycle but next AF we're back at it. 

Hope I don't see any of you on that thread!! BFPs for you all!


----------



## Kellya009

Misspriss congrats! Not even a squinter. Loud and clear!! Yay!


----------



## Loobs

Congrats Misspriss! Those pics are looking good!

I've been symptom spotting when I said I wouldn't :blush: I've had lots of creamy CM over the past couple of days, like more than I've seen. I'm normally very "dry" in the TWW. I'm also working nightshifts at the moment which kinda messes with my (TMI alert!!) bowel habit, so I'm putting the constipation, gas and minor tummy pains down to that. And hungry - OMG I could eat everything in sight and still be hungry! Again, could be down to the nights. It's gonna be a long one girls!! x


----------



## 55comet555

Kellya009 said:


> Comet that sounds really promising!!

WOOOOHOO!!!!!!! Misspriss!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:D 
I had a high temp today, aaaaaaand ff changed my crosshairs again :( I'm on cd26. this is the latest I ever ovulated, so I'm having a hard time believe that is right. I wish I would have done my OPT this cycle, but I completely forgot until it was like 930pm. If I did just O then the spotting could have been from that and I'm only 3dpo today. what do you guys think? does it look like I just O'ed on my chart? I use OvaGraph to chart also and it says I O'ed on the 9th So I have no clue :?::?:


----------



## 1Atalanta

Yaaaay misspriss, def a BFP! Congrats!!!

MnG, I've totally done the same thing lol! Durn cheap toilet paper haha. 

My boobs are continuing to plump up, I don't know what is going on there. I keep asking my husband to feel them to compare to the previous day, which he is pretty pleased about lol. But he feels them getting bigger too... aaaand today my gums hurt, which I know is weird but I've had really sensitive gums with my pregnancies. 

Also, the twinkle box is still purple. Glad to share that with all my friends on the internet lol. 

But still a negative test this morning... It will be 2 weeks since my positive opk on Friday, so I'm expecting a bfp or af in the next week or so...


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats misspriss!!!!!


----------



## Emski51

Sounds promising loobs !!!! 

And it sounds promising Atalanta got my fx for both of you

Congrats misspriss :happydance: h&h 9 months

Afm me 4-5 dpo nothing to report


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats Priss! Wishing you a h&h 9! :)

Loobs- sounds great to me! Promising indeed! I'm right there with you eating everything I can get my hands on. But I know AF is due Friday so I'm just plumping up her stay lol


----------



## orionfox

You are like me MnG...AF is due to arive monday, so I too am making her stay more comfortable lol. I just have this high feeling that Im out for this month :( Im going to be shocked if i do end up getting a BFP as there was no way I made enough fertile cm when we BDd that one night. And last month we had great timing and because of the lack of cm it didnt work out. So FX to us both that AF never shows up :)


----------



## NicaQ

Yay MissPriss that's so exciting...looking forward to seeing a beautiful BFP


----------



## bohemiangel

I'm out, ladies. :bfn: on 14 DPO, and then the witch got me the next day. On to cycle #3, and good luck to everyone else! 
Xo


----------



## sengland

Hi ladies :)

I'm going to be honest-- I haven't be on in a week :( I've had some family stuff going on. Right now it's late and I'm going to be selfish and just post about what's going on with me. I'm lucky to be off work tomorrow so I promise to catch up on what's going on with everyone else and respond. But I am kinda freaking out right now and just needing some of your speculative love <3

So I'm CD 18 today and still getting - opks. I try to poas in the afternoon when I can but most days I work so it's fmu. Not ideal, but I do what I can. We have BD'd every 2-3 days since cd 8. I'm 28-32 day cycles, making today the last day I could O and still have a 14 day LP if this is a typical cycle. I have pcos and take metformin, which keeps my cycles normal. I've been on it for over a year. I also normally have bad O pain, but nothing so far this month. Only a little ewcm (but it was opaque) on CD 17. I couldn't feel my cp today, but I had DH check and he could feel it, but just barely, and said it was high, firm and closed with a small amount of creamy cm. CD 17 it was soft and high and I couldn't find the OS (against with a lot of opaque ewcm). 

I'm worried that I didn't O this month. I know I posted about my OPKs being really back and forth with dark and light earlier this month, and nothing has really changed. Some days they are almost positive, some days they are really light. I'm just anxious and sad. I use wondfo opks.
Has anyone else had a cycle like this? Is it possible I'm just having a long cycle and haven't O'd or do you think this could be an anovulatory cycle? I had a diagnostic laparoscopy on 7/28 to check for endo and my dr said my pelvic cavity was textbook except a cyst on my left Fallopian tube, which she removed. I had a 32 day cycle right after surgery (af came 3 days post op) and has my normal O symptoms that month, on cd 17 and 18. I'm considering starting clomid next month if this month is bfn. We got preseed to try this month, but haven't used it because we haven't had a + OPK. 

I know everyone is different, just hoping for some peace of mind. You all know how this can be. There's probably no answer, but I needed to get it out there. Sorry for the rambling post :-/ 
Also I'm sorry if I interjected in something, I haven't read what I missed but promise I will tomorrow. 

You guys are the best! Thanks for letting me vent. Just worried. Ttc sucks sometimes.


----------



## orionfox

Sorry that you are having a rough time...anyways you could still possibly O as maybe with the stress of the family stuff going on its caused it to be late. Maybe try a bit of yoga to relax your mind of the stress. Sometimes stressful events get in the way at the wrong time. Hopefully you get that positive opk any day now. And sometimes you may not release an egg during a cycle you never know. I just wish we had vision into ourselves to know what is all going on.


----------



## Emski51

Yea sorry you are having a rough time this month last month I was under stress with work and family and it delayed my o by about 4 days which in turn made me late ! I agree with Orionfox maybe the stress and you being anxious are delaying your o the good thing is you are bding every 2-3 days so at least you will hopefully have some spermies waiting if you have o or are about to do you temp at all ?

afm nothing to report other than boobs have hurt on the side for the last few days and last night while running I felt exhausted unlike me but could be due to anything. Only other thing is my temp took a massive nose dive 4dpo and this morning is higher than ever can someone take a look at my chart and see what they think ?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/51a3cb/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Loobs

Sengland - sorry you're having a rough time :hugs: I don't really have any advice or anything helpful to say except that I had a mega late O this cycle. I thought it was never going to happen! I stopped taking BCP 18months ago and my cycles have been an ok length. My longest was my first cycle, at 34 days. Well this cycle I truly thought I wasn't going to ovulate. However, I stuck at it and got a positive OPK on CD19. FF has my O date on CD20 which means I'm having another 34 day cycle again. Please try not to get too disheartened (although that's easy for me to say - right?) and keep doing what you're doing. I'm sure your positive will come. X


----------



## LouOscar01

COngrats MissPriss. Good luck to everyone ovulating.

AFM...I'm still experiencing brown/black blood discharge. 13th day of it now. Hopefully going to the Drs tomorrow. I'm so insanely fed up. Wish I had come off the pill ages ago :( 

Turtle I'll hang about here for a bit longer till a few others are ready to move over to next month's thread!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Tested yesterday and today. .. Both bfn. :hissy:

I'm ready for October :(


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hugs your way sengland...:hugs:

Lou ~ I'm ready to move over to next months thread as well. 

MnG ~ October can't come soon enough. And it's only sept 17th...:-(

Good morning everyone else! :flower:

Afm...patiently waiting for AF to go away...cd 5 and (tmi)...finally slowing down. So heavy since mmc.


----------



## jumpingo

NicaQ said:


> Unfortunately I didn't get a dip on CD 21, I'm on the higher side of my normal. I'm not sleeping well though so I think I might have to throw out my temps this cycle :wacko:

you don't necessarily have to get a dip beforehand...? i mean, i know it's common, but not a *must*, right? still putting my bets on CD21 being it:thumbup: hopefully the next couple days will tell! fingers crossed!



bohemiangel said:


> I'm out, ladies. :bfn: on 14 DPO, and then the witch got me the next day. On to cycle #3, and good luck to everyone else!
> Xo

stupid AF.:trouble: 



sengland said:


> Hi ladies :)
> So I'm CD 18 today and still getting - opks. I try to poas in the afternoon when I can but most days I work so it's fmu. Not ideal, but I do what I can. We have BD'd every 2-3 days since cd 8.
> ...
> I'm worried that I didn't O this month. I know I posted about my OPKs being really back and forth with dark and light earlier this month, and nothing has really changed. Some days they are almost positive, some days they are really light. I'm just anxious and sad. I use wondfo opks.
> Has anyone else had a cycle like this? Is it possible I'm just having a long cycle and haven't O'd or do you think this could be an anovulatory cycle?

sorry to hear things are rough. and then TTC crap making it harder:cry: give it a couple more days and maybe you'll get that positive!! hang in there:hugs: 



MnGmakes3 said:


> Tested yesterday and today. .. Both bfn. :hissy:
> 
> I'm ready for October :(

BOO! how many DPO are you??




i did some "hypothetical" data entry into FF and with 2 temps at least .1 degree higher than today's, i'll get crosshairs on CD13 (yesterday) and if i switch to the OPK/Monitor detection settings, it puts O a day after my first positive OPK, which would also be yesterday. so guess i'm 1DPO, until temps tomorrow prove one way or the other:dohh:

FF says i can test on Sept 29th and AF is due the 30th, but that's only CD26 and 27, so am skeptical. but my temps have been pretty foretelling the day AF has come the last 2 months, so will try not to obsess about any of them until the 30th (yeah, right:roll:)

thanks for all the OPK reading advice...am sure i'll be on here a lot in the next 2 weeks, bored out of my mind. i apologize in advance!:coffee::wacko::dohh:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Jumpingo- in 11 dpo today. 

We're here to keep you entertained during the 2ww. :)


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> Jumpingo- in 11 dpo today.
> 
> We're here to keep you entertained during the 2ww. :)

Agreed...lol we must be buddies as i too am 11dpo and nothing yet. Maybe it will bring us good luck? Ah who are we kidding...we know we are building a nice little fortress for AF when she comes lol. I just wish monday came sooner so she shows up and I can work on the next proper cycle. And then maybe both of us will have better luck.


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi ladies! I haven't posted a ton lately but I've been reading along! Sorry for all that the :witch: got. :( And good luck to all of those left to test still! FX for you all!!! 

I decided to go ahead and start the October thread after all since so many of us seem to be out and ready to move on already. I'll still hang around this thread too though, so I can update it and see all of those exciting BFP's that I know are yet to come! :dust:

The new thread is called *"October Testing Party (cont. from Mid-End of Sept. thread) - Join Me!"*

I'm trying a link to the new page, let me know if it doesn't post correctly! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2231669-october-testing-party-cont-mid-end-sept-thread-join-me.html


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone, 

I'm back after a few days in Spain visiting my dad & his girlfriend. It was lovely and hot and we didn't do much other than sunbathing and lots of drinking! 

I've read through all the posts over the last few days but I can't remember who posted what as so much has happened :haha: but I'm sorry for all those who got AF. FX'd October is your month. 

Misspriss - congrats on your BFP! I wish you a H&H 9 months!

Good luck to anyone testing this week and I hope you get your BFP! 

Afm, well I've had a few symptoms since I've been on holiday:
8dpo - woke up with a really bad headache and my left armpit was really painful. 
9dpo - I kept getting shooting pains/twinges in my vagina every so often all throughout the day. They were very weird and I've never felt anything like it before. 
10dpo - I had sore boobies all day and really bad nausea in the evening. 
11dpo (today) - I've had a few of the weird twinges in my vagina again and also some cramps in my uterus along with a headache all day. Plus my boobs are still a bit sore but not as sore as yesterday.

The only symptom which is different this cycle is these weird twinges in my vagina. Otherwise it's a normal cycle with the mid cycle temp dip and pre AF sore boobs. 

Turtle - I will be testing on Sunday 21st now (the day AF is due) as I ovulated a day later than I predicted so can you please change my testing day?

Oh, also I've had my referral come through for a fertility specialist on 14th October. FX'd I won't be needing it though! ;)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing- I'm completely jealous of your trip to Spain! It sounds beautiful there. Maybe someday I'll get there. 

Your symptoms sound quite promising! Fx'd for you love :)


----------



## Bing28

MnG - I have so many places on my "to visit" list as well! If only time and money was not an option!


----------



## sengland

MamaBee413 said:


> I'm having a rough go of things and still wonder if this isn't a cyst that has ruptured. The pain I was having before comes and goes and sometimes to the point that the room spins and I feel weak. My back aches like no one's business and despite the massive amount of bleeding I have, I don't feel like I normally do on my period.

Mamabee this is how I get on my period sometimes. The pain was so bad I thought I was going to hit the floor on a few occasions, that led to my surgery to rule out endo, which I was clear for, and so it seems it's all due to the pcos. I also get pain in my back and down my legs. I get diaphoretic and nauseated when they actually burst though. You should probably head to an urgent care if it doesn't get better soon (especially after the fluids and pain meds), as that sort of bleeding can be dangerous if it is a cyst. It's been a few days since you posted that so I am hoping you're all better now, but I thought i'd respond anyway.


Lou -- I am so sorry you're having a rough go of it. I feel so frustrated for you and I hope it all clears up soon! Sending :hugs: your way :)

Nflores...I am anxious to hear your results! Prayers to you girl :) I am sure it will all be fine! 

Congrats to the BFPs and so sorry to the ladies the witch got!! I'll probably be seeing you in the October thread soon...I just feel like I'm not going to O this month.

By the way, I just read the poem/song that you all had going, and I just love it. Maybe one of these days I'll put it to music and it can become our official theme song! You ladies are THE BEST!


----------



## sengland

You guys you guys you guys you guys!!

After I posted I realized I hadn't done an opk today because I'd kind of decided I must be having an anov cycle this month. So I just did it and....voila! This is positive, right? I took a pic of all of them from CD 8 (top) to today, CD 19 (bottom). Please say yes lol! DH will be home in a few hours....:sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::wohoo:

https://i62.tinypic.com/dmv5gh.jpg


----------



## NicaQ

sengland said:


> You guys you guys you guys you guys!!
> 
> After I posted I realized I hadn't done an opk today because I'd kind of decided I must be having an anov cycle this month. So I just did it and....voila! This is positive, right? I took a pic of all of them from CD 8 (top) to today, CD 19 (bottom). Please say yes lol! DH will be home in a few hours....:sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::wohoo:
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/dmv5gh.jpg

Are you temping as well? With PCOS ladies, their bodies can gear up to ovulate, causing a positive OPK, but an egg isn't released. I'd definitely BD and hopefully since you've been on metformin your PCOS is under control and that's not what's happening here. I just thought I would mention that temping may really help if you're not doing it already :) It sounds like the stress of everything you've been going through just delayed your ovulation by a couple of days. Good luck!


----------



## nflores77

sengland said:


> MamaBee413 said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a rough go of things and still wonder if this isn't a cyst that has ruptured. The pain I was having before comes and goes and sometimes to the point that the room spins and I feel weak. My back aches like no one's business and despite the massive amount of bleeding I have, I don't feel like I normally do on my period.
> 
> Mamabee this is how I get on my period sometimes. The pain was so bad I thought I was going to hit the floor on a few occasions, that led to my surgery to rule out endo, which I was clear for, and so it seems it's all due to the pcos. I also get pain in my back and down my legs. I get diaphoretic and nauseated when they actually burst though. You should probably head to an urgent care if it doesn't get better soon (especially after the fluids and pain meds), as that sort of bleeding can be dangerous if it is a cyst. It's been a few days since you posted that so I am hoping you're all better now, but I thought i'd respond anyway.
> 
> 
> Lou -- I am so sorry you're having a rough go of it. I feel so frustrated for you and I hope it all clears up soon! Sending :hugs: your way :)
> 
> Nflores...I am anxious to hear your results! Prayers to you girl :) I am sure it will all be fine!
> 
> Congrats to the BFPs and so sorry to the ladies the witch got!! I'll probably be seeing you in the October thread soon...I just feel like I'm not going to O this month.
> 
> By the way, I just read the poem/song that you all had going, and I just love it. Maybe one of these days I'll put it to music and it can become our official theme song! You ladies are THE BEST!Click to expand...

Hi Sengland - 

Good to see you back!!! and get busy girl I saw that +OPK!!! :happydance: Start inspecting the UNIT and make it LEAK :haha:

Okay... so I got a call yesterday from the nurse, numbers are raising I'm at 1118 but she said that the Dr was still concerned because to him it was slowly raising.. so i have to go back again this Thursday and he wants to see me next Thursday the 25th for an U/S. I have read plenty online and I think my numbers are average not sure why the Dr. thinks otherwise. But I guess he just wants to keep a close eye since of the mmc earlier this year. :shrug: I am terrified though becuase for the u/s next week I'll only be 6weeks exact and I doubt I'll see a HB. Wanted to rescheudle to the following week but hubby says to go and just to make sure that the sac is where it needs to be.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Turtle0630 said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted a ton lately but I've been reading along! Sorry for all that the :witch: got. :( And good luck to all of those left to test still! FX for you all!!!
> 
> I decided to go ahead and start the October thread after all since so many of us seem to be out and ready to move on already. I'll still hang around this thread too though, so I can update it and see all of those exciting BFP's that I know are yet to come! :dust:
> 
> The new thread is called *"October Testing Party (cont. from Mid-End of Sept. thread) - Join Me!"*
> 
> I'm trying a link to the new page, let me know if it doesn't post correctly! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2231669-october-testing-party-cont-mid-end-sept-thread-join-me.html

Thank you Turtle!!! I will be joining. Pretty sure I am out this month, since the meds the Dr put me on stopped me from O. Here's to next month! :happydance:


----------



## melewen

Anyone else testing Friday? That's 10DPO for me but I'm so so tempted to test tomorrow. I know it would be a waste though! Do you have to get an implantation dip when you're pg? I was thinking I had cramps today but I looked up last cycle and had them the same CD! So frustrating. That would basically sum up my entire TWW, though, I think! We were so good this month - BD'd a ton (but not TOO much), I took evening primrose oil and drank green tea til O, baby aspirin and red raspberry leaf after O, and I even did some positive meditations and lots of funny YouTube-video watching right after BD'ing (figured the more laughing the better for that little egg & spermy!). Alas! Bah! So frustrating.


----------



## sengland

nflores that sounds like great news!! I would soak up the extra monitoring...maybe he is just being thorough and you'll get the extra check ups to keep your mind at rest! 
And oh, I'm gonna get that unit lol!!! DH was like "should I just come home now?" Haha. I told him I'm sure he can finish his shift! 



NicaQ said:


> Are you temping as well? With PCOS ladies, their bodies can gear up to ovulate, causing a positive OPK, but an egg isn't released. I'd definitely BD and hopefully since you've been on metformin your PCOS is under control and that's not what's happening here. I just thought I would mention that temping may really help if you're not doing it already :) It sounds like the stress of everything you've been going through just delayed your ovulation by a couple of days. Good luck!

Not temping, I don't know how I would with the way my work schedule is and that I have to get up to shut off my alarm. I am sure I could find a way to do it, but I am going to give it some more time before I start doing that. I know my pcos can mess with it, and that I could possibly not O, but I'm also cyst free at the moment so I'm just excited to see my hormones are working right now :) I go back to the dr in a few weeks and I am going to discuss it all with her then. She told me after surgery she doesn't see us having any issues at this point, so fingers crossed. I can also start clomid whenever, but we wanted to try on our own for a bit first. The metformin has kept me regular for over a year now, so I am pretty sure that I do O most months. I went off the pill in 2012 even though we knew we wouldn't start ttc until a few months ago, I wanted to get a good look at what's "normal" for me. That's when I was diagnosed with the pcos and so I was lucky to be able to get all of that out of the way rather than having to deal with it my first few months ttc.

I've never made anything turn positive before, so seeing those lines was like....:cloud9:


----------



## NicaQ

lol Sengland I do know several ladies with PCOS that have conceived without clomid so there is hope :) I'm glad you found out sooner rather than later about the PCOS. A friend of mine has been trying for 2 years and was just diagnosed last month with PCOS :( But now she's on metformin, clomid, and we're optimistic that it'll happen soon for her!


----------



## 55comet555

hello ladies! 
Here is my test from today! I'm doing a 4 hour hold right now to retest! so in about another 3 hours I can :D 
sorry the pic is so bad! my phone is broken so I had to use my laptop to take a pic. lol its pink in person! I ran some water over it to be safe and its still there, so I don't think its a evap(tho it could be) 
8dpo today!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20140917.JPG
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Turtle0630

Sengland, that's a great positive opk! Yay!!!! I get really excited too just from getting a positive opk so I get it. : haha: Get that eggie! :)

Nflores, those numbers sound great to me! I sure hope everything continues looking up from here! :)

55, that's great news!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: can't wait to see your next test!


----------



## Julesillini8

55comet555 said:


> hello ladies!
> Here is my test from today! I'm doing a 4 hour hold right now to retest! so in about another 3 hours I can :D
> sorry the pic is so bad! my phone is broken so I had to use my laptop to take a pic. lol its pink in person! I ran some water over it to be safe and its still there, so I don't think its a evap(tho it could be)
> 8dpo today!

I see its pink! Yeay!


----------



## misspriss

55comet555 said:


> hello ladies!
> Here is my test from today! I'm doing a 4 hour hold right now to retest! so in about another 3 hours I can :D
> sorry the pic is so bad! my phone is broken so I had to use my laptop to take a pic. lol its pink in person! I ran some water over it to be safe and its still there, so I don't think its a evap(tho it could be)
> 8dpo today!

I see it! Congrats! I hope it gets darker!!


----------



## melewen

55comet555 said:


> hello ladies!
> Here is my test from today! I'm doing a 4 hour hold right now to retest! so in about another 3 hours I can :D
> sorry the pic is so bad! my phone is broken so I had to use my laptop to take a pic. lol its pink in person! I ran some water over it to be safe and its still there, so I don't think its a evap(tho it could be)
> 8dpo today!

Looks great so far! I'm testing tomorrow I think.. Can't wait to see your progression!


----------



## Julesillini8

Good luck melewen!!


----------



## 1Atalanta

fxd for you melewen!


----------



## 1Atalanta

MnG, did you start your period? It _is_ called the 2 week wait, you aren't out until the witch gets you!

Still negative here, but no witch yet, waiting it out...


----------



## Kellya009

55comet555 said:


> hello ladies!
> Here is my test from today! I'm doing a 4 hour hold right now to retest! so in about another 3 hours I can :D
> sorry the pic is so bad! my phone is broken so I had to use my laptop to take a pic. lol its pink in person! I ran some water over it to be safe and its still there, so I don't think its a evap(tho it could be)
> 8dpo today!

Yaaayyy! Can't wait to see your next tests. 8 dpo is early too!!


----------



## Bing28

Nflores - so glad your numbers are rising! I'm sure your doc is just being caution so try not to worry too much. 

Sengland - yay for the +ve opk! get BDing! :sex: 

55 - congrats. Can't wait to see that test get darker! 

Melewan - GL on your test!

Afm - last cycle at 12dpo I had a big temp drop but my temp was still high this morning at 12dpo so I'm feeling a bit relieved. Boobies are still a little bit sore this morning too. I wish Sunday would come round quickly! I'm getting impatient now. Xx


----------



## cherrished

Af is due September 27th for me (35 day cycle) & currently 1dpo today fingers & toes crossed we all get some baby dust xXx


----------



## NicaQ

Bing28 said:


> Nflores - so glad your numbers are rising! I'm sure your doc is just being caution so try not to worry too much.
> 
> Sengland - yay for the +ve opk! get BDing! :sex:
> 
> 55 - congrats. Can't wait to see that test get darker!
> 
> Melewan - GL on your test!
> 
> Afm - last cycle at 12dpo I had a big temp drop but my temp was still high this morning at 12dpo so I'm feeling a bit relieved. Boobies are still a little bit sore this morning too. I wish Sunday would come round quickly! I'm getting impatient now. Xx

I'm curious how off your time you temped at 9 dpo, how long before or after normal time? Not to get your hopes up, but I think a drop of .3 or more *could* (the stats on that from FF are pretty low) indicate implantaion, and 9 dpo is the average for implant.


----------



## Bing28

Thanks Nica. I normally take my temp between 6.10am and 6.40am but at 9dpo I took it at 6.50am, so not that much later. But I have always had mid LP temp dips so I'm not reading into the dip too much this cycle.


----------



## NicaQ

Bing28 said:


> Thanks Nica. I normally take my temp between 6.10am and 6.40am but at 9dpo I took it at 6.50am, so not that much later. But I have always had mid LP temp dips so I'm not reading into the dip too much this cycle.

I'm hoping it's an implant dip for you Bing...I'm bad that way lol! :D :baby:


----------



## shalana2010

Hello All

Im a newbie here.. and it would be nice to reach out i guess lol as I'm not revealing my ttc to family yet

Im ttc for the first time at 24 y.o and have been reading along some forums..

I got the implanon BC removed aug 27 and I'm not sure how my cycle is doing as i had a period aug 20-26 then got bc removed 27 then got period again aug 30th-1st

so i decided to track ovulation by opk and got positives on the 15th and 16th so that makes me.. 2 DPO? bd'd every other day since Sept 8th 

i don't think I'm having any symptoms since its very early just feeling really bloated and going to try not test until the end of next week maybe?

okay look forward to joining the thread and reading some feed back

thanks:)


----------



## NicaQ

shalana2010 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Im a newbie here.. and it would be nice to reach out i guess lol as I'm not revealing my ttc to family yet
> 
> Im ttc for the first time at 24 y.o and have been reading along some forums..
> 
> I got the implanon BC removed aug 27 and I'm not sure how my cycle is doing as i had a period aug 20-26 then got bc removed 27 then got period again aug 30th-1st
> 
> so i decided to track ovulation by opk and got positives on the 15th and 16th so that makes me.. 2 DPO? bd'd every other day since Sept 8th
> 
> i don't think I'm having any symptoms since its very early just feeling really bloated and going to try not test until the end of next week maybe?
> 
> okay look forward to joining the thread and reading some feed back
> 
> thanks:)

you ovulate 12-48 hours after a positive OPK, probably ovulated the 16th or the 17th, making you 1-2 dpo. I'm not sure how much you know about everything so if you'd like I can do a quick run down of how things work if you'd like. I didn't know ANYTHING when I started ttc. I thought the egg was there all month long, just waiting to invite the sperm in bahahaha Feel free to add me and/or message me if you have any questions :D


----------



## MnGmakes3

Nica, my husband thought the same lol. That the egg was just there waiting for an oopsie :spermy: to just come along. :haha: it would be so much easier if that we're true lol

I'm 33 and really had no clue about the timing if anything until we started TTC do you're definitely not alone shalana. Feel free to ask any questions! :)

Fx'd for you! 


AFM, tested with 4 hour hold yesterday. ...bfn. no surprise there. Now it's just a matter of waiting for the :witch:'s arrival. 

Have a great Thursday ladies!


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: Cherrished, I have you added for the 27th. :) Shalana, what day would you like me to add you for? :)

I hope everyone is having a good Thursday! We've almost made it back around to the weekend again, thank goodness! It's only 9am here and I'm already over this day, so it really can't come quickly enough for me! 

Anyone testing today? Can't wait to see more BFP's! :)


----------



## Bing28

I feel exactly the same turtle! Today has dragged so much, so really looking forward to my bed. I have 3 days until I test. I'm getting VERY impatient now. Luckily I have no IC's at home making it easier not to cave in! :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> I feel exactly the same turtle! Today has dragged so much, so really looking forward to my bed. I have 3 days until I test. I'm getting VERY impatient now. Luckily I have no IC's at home making it easier not to cave in! :haha:

:test: :test: :test: :haha:


----------



## Bing28

MnG - your a bad influence! :haha: 

I only have a digi at home so I'm waiting until day AF is due which is Sunday! It's going to be so difficult not to buy a FRER on my way home from work! :rofl:


----------



## melewen

Bing28 said:


> MnG - your a bad influence! :haha:
> 
> I only have a digi at home so I'm waiting until day AF is due which is Sunday! It's going to be so difficult not to buy a FRER on my way home from work! :rofl:

That's an implantation dip if I've ever seen one!!! :test:


----------



## Emski51

:test: bing !!!! 

Congrats comet did you test again ??? 

Have any of you ladies experienced temp dips 4 & 6 dpo this morning my temp went down from 98.79 to 98.36 I read the one at 4dpo would be a secondary estrogen surge :shrug: but not sure about the one today


----------



## nflores77

For those that the :witch: got :hugs: to you!!!

Welcome to the new girls :hi: ... and to the girls ready test... :test: 
and for the girls in the 2WW ... be patient :coffee:

Update: I have a blood draw today... but probably won't results until Monday since my Dr. works half day on Fridays :s as far as any symptoms ... I have really none. My BBs are just a little tender not really sore sore...


----------



## 55comet555

Emski51 said:


> :test: bing !!!!
> 
> Congrats comet did you test again ???
> 
> Have any of you ladies experienced temp dips 4 & 6 dpo this morning my temp went down from 98.79 to 98.36 I read the one at 4dpo would be a secondary estrogen surge :shrug: but not sure about the one today

hi ladies! 
So I tested with a frer this morning, I thought that there may be a really faint line, but idk. I'm not gonna post the pic. 
I'm guessing it was a dye run or really nasty evap yesterday. though my temps are still looking nice, and cervix is up high and firm. Having some yellowish/green discharge. so I still might be preggos but I doubt it. Feeling down.


----------



## Emski51

Oh I'm sorry fx your line gets darker in the next few days its so frustrating I have only been trying 3 months and its driving me mad how long have you been trying ?


----------



## nflores77

:hugs: 55 ... don't feel down yet. I'm hoping that line gets darker for you!


----------



## Bing28

melewen said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> MnG - your a bad influence! :haha:
> 
> I only have a digi at home so I'm waiting until day AF is due which is Sunday! It's going to be so difficult not to buy a FRER on my way home from work! :rofl:
> 
> That's an implantation dip if I've ever seen one!!! :test:Click to expand...

Thanks Mele but I've had mid LP dips in all my last three cycles too and BFN so I'm trying not to read into the dip too much this cycle. 

You ladies are really no help with me trying to wait to test until AF is late :rofl: 

So my symptoms today have been:
 Sore boobies all day
 Pulling sensation around belly button on and off in the afternoon
 Twinges in uterus on and off in the afternoon
 Headache all day (most painful this morning)
 Loss of appetite


----------



## Loobs

Haven't really looked back lots of pages to catch up girls, so just a quick update from me. Still working nights so haven't been on much. 

Bing - I can't wait until you test!! Fx! :dust:

Welcome new ladies! This is the perfect place to learn and have questions answered. 

AFM, 8DPO today. I have had an abundance of creamy CM since about 6dpo. Never been this "wet" in the TWW that I can remember. This morning I was having sharp twinges low down in my abdomen and this afternoon I feel a bit of lower back pain. Boy am I hungry!!!! I've stopped charting this cycle cos my sleep pattern is so erratic. I looked back at last cycle and I had spotting on 7dpo and 8dpo so hopefully the absence of that is a good sign!! X


----------



## Bing28

55comet - it's still early so don't be too disheartened. FX'd that line gets darker. 

Emski - are all your temps still above the cover line? If so I wouldn't worry too much. Its best to look at the pattern rather than individual temps. It could be something simple like having a bad nights sleep. 

Nflores - hopefully your doctor will get you your results to you tomorrow. It's still early and I've read a lot of people don't get any symptoms until they are a few weeks pregnant. 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Thanks bing yea they are all still above the cl see what happens tomorrow :wacko: I am really excited for you it sounds gd and well done for not testing I would of cracked 

Loobs its sounding good when do you plan to test


----------



## 55comet555

Emski51 said:


> Oh I'm sorry fx your line gets darker in the next few days its so frustrating I have only been trying 3 months and its driving me mad how long have you been trying ?

This is our 6th month trying.


----------



## atleastthree

misspriss said:


> Thanks Eclaire :)

Congratulations hunny! Great news!!! Blessed, Happy and healthy 9 months!!! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

melewen said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> MnG - your a bad influence! :haha:
> 
> I only have a digi at home so I'm waiting until day AF is due which is Sunday! It's going to be so difficult not to buy a FRER on my way home from work! :rofl:
> 
> That's an implantation dip if I've ever seen one!!! :test:Click to expand...

Bing you are sooooooo pregnant! !

TEEESSSTTT! I can't stand the wait. Lol


----------



## atleastthree

I'm out girlies but glad AF showed up 3 daysearly so we can start over sooner. Congratulations to all pregnant ladies :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Bing, test! I feel it! Ahhhh I have no willpower I am impressed with you!


----------



## atleastthree

I'm out girlies but glad AF showed up 3 daysearly so we can start over sooner. Congratulations to all pregnant ladies :)


----------



## nflores77

:hugs: atleastthree :hugs:


----------



## orionfox

So nothing much to update about...no symptoms or spotting or anything :( Dont know if its a good thing or bad. Ive still got 4 days before AF is supposed to show. But on the plus side hubby and I were at Target doing some shopping and he almost became a little kid when he saw this suuuupppper cute newborn onsie. On it is says: Ive just spent 9 months in the batcave and it has the batman symbol on it lol. He made me buy it hahaha. I guess he is trying to tell me something lol. I just want AF to show up on monday, so I can move onto the next thread as i dont feel preggers at all and just want my next cycle to start.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello ladies :) 

Congrats to all the BFP's :) Very happy for you ladies!!!!

Sorry I have been MIA for a while, busy:sex: LOL I decided to not use the OPK this month and just go with it based on my CM....typically I ovulate between CD 15-17, with a 27-29 day cycle. We BD'd CD 9, 11, 14, 15, 16, & 17....based on my CM I would guess ovulation was CD 16 or 17. So, I am probably 3-4 DPO. I am doing my best to be patient and not test until the day AF is due.

Hope everyone is having a great week!!


----------



## Bing28

MnG/Jules - you'll have to wait until Sunday I'm afraid! ;)
I don't feel it myself as all the symptoms are normal for me apart from the weird cramps at 9dpo. We'll just have to wait and see I suppose. 

Orion - have you tested yet? 

Atleastthree - sorry AF got you. FX'd October will be your month! 

Xx


----------



## misspriss

Bing - weird cramps 9dpo?!? OMG me too! Turned out to be implantation for meee....

Atleastthree :hugs:


----------



## Bing28

misspriss said:


> Bing - weird cramps 9dpo?!? OMG me too! Turned out to be implantation for meee....
> 
> Atleastthree :hugs:

What did yours feel like? Mine felt like twinges/shooting pains in my vagina. I know it sounds weird but they just felt really low down as if they were not in my uterus but some other place lower down. I know it doesn't make much sense! :haha:


----------



## misspriss

Mine felt kind of like AF cramps, I was waking up/half asleep and worried about getting DS to the potty as soon as he work up, so I didn't think about it too much. I honestly thought I was about to start AF, seeing as how I had a random short LP LAST cycle.


----------



## orionfox

Bing- no i havent tested yet. Im planning on testing on the 23rd so in 5 more days. I havent had IB either so its probably a good indication that i could possibly be out this month. Im not too worried anyways being we only BDd once( at least it was on the last positive test) and didnt have much fertile cm. So im not worrying about testing earlier than that at this point.


----------



## Kellya009

NicaQ said:


> I thought the egg was there all month long, just waiting to invite the sperm in bahahaha

Wouldn't that be AWESOME!?!?


----------



## shalana2010

NicaQ said:


> shalana2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello All
> 
> Im a newbie here.. and it would be nice to reach out i guess lol as I'm not revealing my ttc to family yet
> 
> Im ttc for the first time at 24 y.o and have been reading along some forums..
> 
> I got the implanon BC removed aug 27 and I'm not sure how my cycle is doing as i had a period aug 20-26 then got bc removed 27 then got period again aug 30th-1st
> 
> so i decided to track ovulation by opk and got positives on the 15th and 16th so that makes me.. 2 DPO? bd'd every other day since Sept 8th
> 
> i don't think I'm having any symptoms since its very early just feeling really bloated and going to try not test until the end of next week maybe?
> 
> okay look forward to joining the thread and reading some feed back
> 
> thanks:)
> 
> you ovulate 12-48 hours after a positive OPK, probably ovulated the 16th or the 17th, making you 1-2 dpo. I'm not sure how much you know about everything so if you'd like I can do a quick run down of how things work if you'd like. I didn't know ANYTHING when I started ttc. I thought the egg was there all month long, just waiting to invite the sperm in bahahaha Feel free to add me and/or message me if you have any questions :DClick to expand...


Thank you!:) yes i used to think that too (egg waiting all month long) lol but i was also wondering about whats the earliest dpo can you get a result? I'm going to try and wait as long as I can to test because theres no point if theres no hcg levels to test for lol the tww is torture haha


----------



## shalana2010

Turtle0630 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: Cherrished, I have you added for the 27th. :) Shalana, what day would you like me to add you for? :)
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good Thursday! We've almost made it back around to the weekend again, thank goodness! It's only 9am here and I'm already over this day, so it really can't come quickly enough for me!
> 
> Anyone testing today? Can't wait to see more BFP's! :)

Hello Turtle

I'm thinking i should get a good result by the 27th. but since my cycle is so weird after bc I'm not sure haha but i doubt i will wait that long lol whats the earliest you can test for a decent result? i most likely will test next weds lol its my first cycle trying so not sure thanks:)


----------



## NicaQ

shalana2010 said:


> Thank you!:) yes i used to think that too (egg waiting all month long) lol but i was also wondering about whats the earliest dpo can you get a result? I'm going to try and wait as long as I can to test because theres no point if theres no hcg levels to test for lol the tww is torture haha

some women get positives as early as 9 dpo, I personally don't believe negatives until 11-12 dpo (I have a 13 day luteal phase). 9 dpo is the average for implant, but implant can occur 6-12 dpo and after implant is when HCG starts being produced. HCG should double every 48-72 hours but it can still take up to a weekish after implant for HCG to get up to 20-25 mIU/ml (sensitivity of most hpts, I think FRER might be more sensitive, but I haven't bothered to look since I don't use them). A lot of women mistake progesterone symptoms and/or PMS symptoms for pregnancy symptoms. You can have progesterone symptoms up until the day you start your period :)


----------



## ksully

I'm new to this post, and this is my first month TTC! I'll be taking my first test on the 27th!!


----------



## Julesillini8

I got a positive at 8 dpo. I usually don't test until 10 dpo, but some pregnant women have gotten negatives then and not gotten a positive until 13-14 dpo. It really just varies when it implants and such... Mine was super early, a week before AF was due!


----------



## orionfox

Some also get early positives because of having twins. Having twins doubles the amount of hormones being released as soon as implantation happens.


----------



## NicaQ

orionfox said:


> Some also get early positives because of having twins. Having twins doubles the amount of hormones being released as soon as implantation happens.

Molar pregnancies can also cause high HCG. High HCG can just be a miscalculation of pregnancy or could just be high HCG too lol some doctors may want to do an early ultrasound if they feel like your numbers are really high. There's quite the range for normal for HCG levels.


----------



## melewen

orionfox said:


> Some also get early positives because of having twins. Having twins doubles the amount of hormones being released as soon as implantation happens.

Jules, there it is, the twins are a go!! :oneofeach:


----------



## lian_83

Hi all.. Can I join? 

I tested 2 days ago and stark white negative..

But today, I retested, think I may have gotten a super faint positive. I should have been 15-16dpo based on positive OPK, but maybe I'm only around 12-13dpo. 

I saw the line in less than 2 minutes, but it was super faint then and got darker afterwards. I used First Response Dip Stick. (I mistakenly bought it instead of the First response Early Result). Exactly the same packaging except smaller and 3 sticks are in. 

Any experience on this First Response Dip stick. They are pink dye.


----------



## Julesillini8

orionfox said:


> Some also get early positives because of having twins. Having twins doubles the amount of hormones being released as soon as implantation happens.

Uh, this better not be twins! Haha

I had really high early hcg with my other pregnancies. I guess that's just how my body responds, ramps up the hormones, much to my husbands dismay.
( he is actually out driving to pickup my order of egg rolls right now because I HAVE TO HAVE THEM or else I'm going to die. Poor guy.

Anyhow, good luck testing guys! Hoping for some nice double lines soon!! I think a lot of you sound promising!! :) woohoo!


----------



## Julesillini8

melewen said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Some also get early positives because of having twins. Having twins doubles the amount of hormones being released as soon as implantation happens.
> 
> Jules, there it is, the twins are a go!! :oneofeach:Click to expand...

Ha, I can't even laugh though, I already have two very young ones, double the newborns would be really rough. My father is a twin.. My other two pregnancies I got an early ultrasound right before 6 wks because they suspected twins as they had been tracking my hcg levels, and they were off the chart. They were wrong twice, I don't like to hear the " T" word hehe that freaks me out! Hope I only have one in there ( I'm actually sure it's the case) but I have never gotten a positive as early as I did this time, and when I was posting my test pics, there were multiple comments on how dark the line was that early. My FRER line was as ark as the control by 11-12 dpo if I recall.... Im just thinking early implantation... Right???!!!


----------



## orionfox

Lol jules chances are its probably just how your body is...but sometimes it does happen that way but not always :)

AFM hubby and I are glad to be back with our swim team practicing again. Helps to clear our mind of the whole ttc thing lol


----------



## jumpingo

so much happens on this thread while i'm sleeping!!:dohh:

FF says i'm 3DPO today, but i am skeptical. my temps are just not anywhere near as high as they were the last 2 cycle post-O. is a positive OPK and EWCM enough to sort of ignore the low-ish temp issue?:shrug:

thoughts?

(row 5 is sleep deprived, which i check if i didn't get 3 solid hours of sleep. so that's why all the circles.:roll: only 1 or 2 temps were taken more than 30 minutes earlier or later than my usual time)
 



Attached Files:







Sept CD16 FF chart.jpg
File size: 72.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 1Atalanta

Congrats! I've never had a false positive with pink, I always think they are clearer the longer you wait too. Retest in a few for peace of mind! Congrats!



Sounds so promising y'all. I'm just waiting for AF.... Feeling pretty blue...


----------



## melewen

Julesillini8 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Some also get early positives because of having twins. Having twins doubles the amount of hormones being released as soon as implantation happens.
> 
> Jules, there it is, the twins are a go!! :oneofeach:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, I can't even laugh though, I already have two very young ones, double the newborns would be really rough. My father is a twin.. My other two pregnancies I got an early ultrasound right before 6 wks because they suspected twins as they had been tracking my hcg levels, and they were off the chart. They were wrong twice, I don't like to hear the " T" word hehe that freaks me out! Hope I only have one in there ( I'm actually sure it's the case) but I have never gotten a positive as early as I did this time, and when I was posting my test pics, there were multiple comments on how dark the line was that early. My FRER line was as ark as the control by 11-12 dpo if I recall.... Im just thinking early implantation... Right???!!!Click to expand...

In sure that's just how your body is! But I couldn't resist teasing :) my grandmother had three sets of twins (my father being one of them) so the T word makes me nervous too. I never get an opk--just the level of LH I have, so I would venture to guess the converse is also true! I'd kill for some high hcg levels right now :D


----------



## Julesillini8

Melewen, I would gladly share. Hope your test has good news right around the corner! 
( and I don't think it's twins at all either, but I just don't like to even think about it!)


----------



## jumpingo

my husband totally wants twins and was excited to hear there are a couple sets of twins on my mom's side:haha:


----------



## NicaQ

Jules, if it makes you feel better, fraternal twins are genetic (identical is just winning the lottery), and I'm pretty sure your dad's family history has nothing to do with it. Would have to pass down through your mom. Only passes down through female to female I think. That might be an old wives tale


----------



## orionfox

jumpingo said:


> my husband totally wants twins and was excited to hear there are a couple sets of twins on my mom's side:haha:

Lol...i would love twins, yet I just couldnt imagine two babies at once. I still think people are nuts to have another baby while one is still in diapers and nowhere near potty training time lol.


----------



## pihabella

Hey lian- I used one of the FR dip stick ones today too and had same very faint line. I have had two possible evap lines on these this week (lines showed up around 20 mins), so would trust the FRER over them as they are more sensitive seem less ambiguous. Give it a go in a few more days.


----------



## orionfox

Ok so I know I mentioned I was going to hold off to test until tuesday, however my need to test is getting back at me so im going to grab a test at the store tomorrow. Not holding my breath, but it will help make me feel better. As of tomorrow (monday), I will be 14dpo. Trying to keep my fx that im not going to be out this month. The only remote "symptoms" that i have are cold symptoms and being very tired. But chances are high its more related to me working 8hrs per day with small kids and the seasons changing as I always get cold symptoms in between seasons. Still going to keep my original test day on the 23rd just in case.


----------



## Bing28

Morning everyone. How is everyone doing? Looking forward to the weekend I hope! I know I am! 

In relation to the twins conversation both me and my hubby would love twins! I don't think they run in either of our families though unfortunately, so I guess that lowers our chances :( 

Afm - I woke up and just feel out today. Boobies aren't as sore (they always get less sore the closer I get to AF) and I'm breaking out like I always do before AF. looks like I'm going to be needing that scan and appointment with the fertility specialist after all! :cry:


----------



## Bing28

Feeling really down and tearful today ladies as I just know I'm out this month. I need cheering up. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## melewen

Bing28 said:


> Feeling really down and tearful today ladies as I just know I'm out this month. I need cheering up. :cry: :cry: :cry:

I am RIGHT there with you :( Huge temp drop this morning so that means AF will be here tomorrow or the next day. Feel so awful! Why can't we just temp at 4:59 p.m. so we could go for the :wine: instead?! I'm just like, take that body, I'm having TWO CUPS OF COFFEE TODAY. THAT WILL SHOW YOU!

Trying to positive though and dive back into planning and excitement. Shhhh.. just spent $75 buying that Fertilaid stuff, Vitex, red raspberry leaf, and a big ole pack of more Wondfo OPKs. As the ultrasound tech said when they were looking for a cyst, "Go out and buy yourself something. Retail therapy!" I told DH, the nurse told me to! Like it was a prescription :) Ha! I wish we could have a girls night and watch movies and eat ice cream and drink wine! Alas.. the internet!


----------



## jumpingo

Bing28 said:


> Feeling really down and tearful today ladies as I just know I'm out this month. I need cheering up. :cry: :cry: :cry:

sorry to hear you're having a rough day. must be something in the air - i had a crappy day today too.:hugs: (i think i posted earlier today on this thread about the crappy start. ETA: just scrolled up and looked at my post from this morning with my chart and it doesn't sound upset, but i think it was because i got all the tears out before posting anything online:roll:)

just noticed your profile pic! very moody/romantic/mysterious. i like it:thumbup:

any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Bing28

Mele - I was just about to go to the toilet at work to have a little cry and then I read your post! :rofl: haha, you cracked me up! I walk past an accessorise on my way home from work so I may have to treat myself to a new pair of earring or necklace now! If hubby asks I'll blame it on you! :haha:

Oh and I could kill for a girly night in with wine, chocolate and ice cream! yum yum! I definitely think the :wine: will be opened tonight after my day! 

And sorry your temp dropped! FX'd it goes back up again tomorrow. Xx 

Xx


----------



## Julesillini8

hm something to cheer you up something to cheer you up. well ill just fill you in on our halloween costume discussions. my 3 yr old, last yr she wanted to be a tiger. i went to a million costume stores, no good tiger costumes. just like the headband with ears, gloves for paws, pin on tail stuff. didnt like the ones on amazon.. and wouldnt be sure of sizing fit.. anyhow after much ado, she settled on a cute lion one. so this yr, shes three and i thought her little brain would have loads of ideas. she loves ariel, etc. well ive been asking her whats she wants to be for weeks, and always one response: tiger. ahh. ridiculous. i keep hoping she changes her mind, but nope. so we are going to some halloween stores today to look for a good tiger one, if not, we will be doing this again next yr, so i better find a darn tiger costume. wish i could sew and i would just make a cute one. i did find a possibility on amazon... we will see.
anyhow, such are the dilemmas over here. anyone want to make a tiger costume???


----------



## Bing28

Jump - sorry your having a crappy day too! As Mele said...go shopping and pour yourself a nice big glass of :wine:

Thanks about the pic. It's one of my favourite ones from our wedding. 

I have no plans this weekend which will be nice as I've been so busy over the last couple of months. I have a few chores to do but nothing of any urgency so it will hopefully be nice and relaxing. 

What is everyone else up to this weekend? 

Xx


----------



## jumpingo

Bing28 said:


> Jump - sorry your having a crappy day too! As Mele said...go shopping and pour yourself a nice big glass of :wine:
> 
> Thanks about the pic. It's one of my favourite ones from our wedding.
> 
> I have no plans this weekend which will be nice as I've been so busy over the last couple of months. I have a few chores to do but nothing of any urgency so it will hopefully be nice and relaxing.
> 
> What is everyone else up to this weekend?
> 
> Xx

my husband and i just bought tickets for a trip back to the states in october, so retail therapy (usually totally my kind of therapy!) isn't really an option at the moment.:dohh: and while it wasn't wine, i totally let myself eat all the junk food that is most definitely not on my diet when i was out tonight at family game night. nothing wild and crazy, but my husband helped organize it and a handful of people actually showed up, which was nice.:flower:

this weekend a bunch of people are going our for my husband's friend's birthday. a bar and then to a restaurant that serves amazing steak/beef dishes. again, definitely not on my diet (and the tracking app is gonna FLIP when i try entering it in!:haha::roll:) but probably needed...:shy:

sunday, if the weather is nice, i will likely tag along with some friends who are going hiking. nothing hard, but might be good for me to get out. and since moving on base, my japanese is definitely not getting any use, so need to be better about making plans where i use it because i feel like i'm already beginning to lose it.:dohh:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning ladies.

I haven't been able to catch up yet but I did quickly read about twins. I would love twins but only if it was a boy girl set. Deep down I really want one of each. Twins do not run in my family so there's nothing to worry about at all. Phew.


I'm officially out today. Don't know what else there is we can do...I'm really heartbroken. ..again... :cry:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> What is everyone else up to this weekend?
> 
> Xx

We have a huge state fair that starts this weekend and goes to next wkend. Bff and I have a tradition of going bit she and her hubby can't go till next Friday. .which means we can't go lol. .. we MIGHT go quietly :shhh: ;)

Other than that it might be another quiet wkend at home.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Julesillini8 said:


> hm something to cheer you up something to cheer you up. well ill just fill you in on our halloween costume discussions. my 3 yr old, last yr she wanted to be a tiger. i went to a million costume stores, no good tiger costumes. just like the headband with ears, gloves for paws, pin on tail stuff. didnt like the ones on amazon.. and wouldnt be sure of sizing fit.. anyhow after much ado, she settled on a cute lion one. so this yr, shes three and i thought her little brain would have loads of ideas. she loves ariel, etc. well ive been asking her whats she wants to be for weeks, and always one response: tiger. ahh. ridiculous. i keep hoping she changes her mind, but nope. so we are going to some halloween stores today to look for a good tiger one, if not, we will be doing this again next yr, so i better find a darn tiger costume. wish i could sew and i would just make a cute one. i did find a possibility on amazon... we will see.
> anyhow, such are the dilemmas over here. anyone want to make a tiger costume???

I can't see worth a lick but have you checked Etsy???


----------



## Julesillini8

No I haven't, that's a great idea! ( the only problem with buying online is checking size. She has a really long torso, have to buy larger sizes, but make sure the legs aren't too long that she trips. She's a tricky one to fit.. That's my only setback but I shall look and see what I can find. Thanks!)


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning, ladies! Welcome to all the new people joining the thread, I'll get you added! :)

Lian, that's wonderful! Yay, and congrats! I'm excited to hear if they get darker, good luck! Let me know if you want me to put you down as a BFP on the front page. :)

:hug: to all that the :witch: got, and all that are feeling so down today. :( That was me yesterday. I was in a terrible mood, was practically crying at the drop of a hat, and was just super down all day. I'm sorry ladies. :hugs: I think retail therapy and :wine: therapy sound like just the thing the dr ordered though! 

Jules, that's funny about your daughter and the costume! :dohh: I would help you out but I'm not a sewer myself. DH is though, I wonder if I could talk him into it... :haha: Good luck in your search! I agree with MnG though, Etsy might be a great place to look!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Waaaah this just wasn't our month was it? It's nice to have you ladies to sympathize with though, none of my single girl friends want a blow by blow of what my cervical mucous is like lol. Still feeling pretty blue though!!

October is a great month though, maybe it will be ours!

We just bought a little house and are moving this weekend! It's our first house and we are freaking excited! I think I win at the retail therapy HAHAHAHA! 

And the only good thing about being out is..... :drunk::drunk::drunk::wine::wine::wine:


----------



## Turtle0630

Awww, Atlanta! You're out too? :( I was so sure for you. :hugs:

Haha! I'm pretty sure none of my girlfriends want a blow by blow of my cm either. :haha:

Congrats on the new house! Exciting! I'd say you definitely win at the retail therapy this month!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats on your new home! It's such an exciting time!! :yipee:


----------



## Bing28

Sorry your out Atlanta and MnG :hugs: I'm sure I'll be joining you both soon enough. 

Yes you definitely win at the retail therapy Atlanta! :haha: 

MnG - have you been referred to a specialist? Have they found a reason why you could be struggling to conceive? I sometime wonder if them finding a reason is better than unexplained infertility, as at least you can do something about it rather than being in limbo.

Turtle - sorry you were down yesterday. I hope your feeling better today. :hug:

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Oh bing I am sorry your feeling so sad today :hugs: I totally recommend some retail therapy and wine and a good movie !! 

MnG again really sorry its not been your month :hugs: I can't even begin to understand how you ladies who have been at this baby making business for a long time cope I am only three months in and the disappointment each month is just horrible !!

Jump sorry your having a rough day aswell :hugs: and Atlanta can't believe AF got you :nope:

Afm yesterday at 6dpo I had pin prick sized brown blood in my underwear only noticed because my knickers were peach coloured but I am not reading anything into it as I don't want to get my hopes up as I am not feeling it this month

Jules hope you find the tiger costume !!! I bet she will look super cute 

Also when I feel sad I eat a whole big bag of malteasers or white chocolate buttons and havea nice cup of tea :blush:

This weekend I plan to do some painting in the house I have some glossing to get on with seeing as hubby is awful at painting I have painted the whole house


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing-
You're totally not out! Your chart looks great and that dip is sooo ib I'm not sure how you're holding out from testing! !
I do have a RE appt next month. Until then there's nothing I can do. I'm still taking my vitex and other vitamins, but that's really all I can do. It's even sadder bc of Hs intermittent performance issues. I may can't help thinking if we were able to DTD for SMEP thay maybe we'd be luckier. :shrug:


----------



## MommytoLBG

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone else up to this weekend?
> 
> Xx
> 
> We have a huge state fair that starts this weekend and goes to next wkend. Bff and I have a tradition of going bit she and her hubby can't go till next Friday. .which means we can't go lol. .. we MIGHT go quietly :shhh: ;)
> 
> Other than that it might be another quiet wkend at home.Click to expand...

MnG ~ So you live fairly close to me...I assume you are talking about the Bloom Fair??? We won't be going this weekend or next, but maybe stop over sometime during the week.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski- thank you :hugs:

Sounds to me like you might have IB! Have you ever had miss cycle spotting before?


----------



## MnGmakes3

MommytoLBG said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone else up to this weekend?
> 
> Xx
> 
> We have a huge state fair that starts this weekend and goes to next wkend. Bff and I have a tradition of going bit she and her hubby can't go till next Friday. .which means we can't go lol. .. we MIGHT go quietly :shhh: ;)
> 
> Other than that it might be another quiet wkend at home.Click to expand...
> 
> MnG ~ So you live fairly close to me...I assume you are talking about the Bloom Fair??? We won't be going this weekend or next, but maybe stop over sometime during the week.Click to expand...

Omg yes!!!! How funny is that?! :)
We never go the first wkend or Monday either. We learned the hard way last year when we kept getting run over by all the elderly wheelchairs and canes lol


----------



## 1Atalanta

No, the witch hasn't gotten me yet! It's just been two weeks and the tests are negative. But I guess I could be wrong on when the two weeks started, I just feel blue and out... I guess I'm not out till the witch shows... Just feeling blue! Wish AF would come so I could drink dammit!


----------



## nflores77

:hugs: Bing and Melewen ~ hoping you girls start feeling better! 

I tried the Fertiliaid Tea and got pregnant that cycle... no sure if it was a coincidence. :shrug:


----------



## Emski51

MnG I have never noticied it before or had spotting mid cycle i don't even spot before AF I do have like 50 ic so maybe I will test in a few days I hate all this waiting I don't do waiting I am pretty impatient


----------



## orionfox

Ugg i just wanna sleep today...its raining and my body is feeling icky and sluggish. Almost feels like the days before AF is going to come. But the only odd thing is, i havent had my huge chocolate cravings like i get a few days before AF. Cant wait to test this evening when i get home from shopping as I cant hold off lol. You ladies are making me want to test lol. We need more BFPs this month lol. Trying to not count myself out yet.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Completely off topic but has anyone else noticed the quick reply box is missing down at the bottom of the thread?


----------



## ZubZub

Hi Ladies. I'm back - mind if I join you? I had a mc and d&c at 8 weeks (on 25 Aug) and have just been gathering myself towards myself... I'm waiting for af to arrive so I know where I am. Hopefully it will arrive next week but who knows...

This is absolutely the best thread!

MnG I'm using the quick reply thread... maybe yours is taking a break?


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> Ugg i just wanna sleep today...its raining and my body is feeling icky and sluggish. Almost feels like the days before AF is going to come. But the only odd thing is, i havent had my huge chocolate cravings like i get a few days before AF. Cant wait to test this evening when i get home from shopping as I cant hold off lol. You ladies are making me want to test lol. We need more BFPs this month lol. Trying to not count myself out yet.

That's exactly how I felt the last few days. Cd1 today and I feel completely down.
Fx'd for you love! Don't forget the 4hr hold! May the power of the unit-unit-eers be with you :haha:


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Ugg i just wanna sleep today...its raining and my body is feeling icky and sluggish. Almost feels like the days before AF is going to come. But the only odd thing is, i havent had my huge chocolate cravings like i get a few days before AF. Cant wait to test this evening when i get home from shopping as I cant hold off lol. You ladies are making me want to test lol. We need more BFPs this month lol. Trying to not count myself out yet.
> 
> That's exactly how I felt the last few days. Cd1 today and I feel completely down.
> Fx'd for you love! Don't forget the 4hr hold! May the power of the unit-unit-eers be with you :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks...sorry that AF got you :( If its a bfn i still plan on testing on the 23rd if AF is a no show for monday. Judging based on my O day this cycle, AF should be arriving on time. So if its late it may be a good sign.


----------



## MnGmakes3

ZubZub said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm back - mind if I join you? I had a mc and d&c at 8 weeks (on 25 Aug) and have just been gathering myself towards myself... I'm waiting for af to arrive so I know where I am. Hopefully it will arrive next week but who knows...
> 
> This is absolutely the best thread!
> 
> MnG I'm using the quick reply thread... maybe yours is taking a break?

:hug: Oh no, so sorry for you Zub! But Im glad to hear you are able to move on to next cycle. Praying you get that sticky bean this time! 

I'm not sure what happened. I use the full version on my mobile and it seems to have changed completely. The background is now black and pink. The top thread (to show where you are in the forum) is changed too. Odd.


----------



## 1Atalanta

I'm sorry for your loss zubzub. I had an early loss a few weeks ago and ovulated right after, but am pretty much waiting for things to get back to normal. fxd for a sticky bean for you soon!


----------



## misspriss

MnGmakes3 said:


> Completely off topic but has anyone else noticed the quick reply box is missing down at the bottom of the thread?

I have it?


----------



## MnGmakes3

misspriss said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Completely off topic but has anyone else noticed the quick reply box is missing down at the bottom of the thread?
> 
> I have it?Click to expand...

I have the pink quick reply bar but the box to type in is gone.


----------



## 55comet555

well, I believe I am out, started spotting late last night, a light pink. oh well, just waiting for her to get here so we can go on to the next cycle!


----------



## Turtle0630

Zub, I'm so sorry! :hugs: Happy to have you joining us, but so sorry and sad for the fact that you have to be back to joining us. :( 

MnG, my quick reply bar and box are still here, but the background has changed on mine too, just as you described. I'm not liking it. 

55, I'm sorry that your bfp doesn't seem to be the case and that the :witch: is flying in. :hugs: Ugh, why can't this be easy?!

Atlanta, glad to hear that AF hasn't arrived for you yet! I still have everything crossed for you!

Emski and Bing, it's sounding great for both of you! Yay! FX!

Man, it seems that a bunch of us here are down or have been recently. This sucks! I guess it's as the tww is winding down for people and the stupid :witch: keeps flying in. I'm so happy that we have each other for support though! This thread always makes me feel better. You ladies truly are the best! :hug:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> You ladies truly are the best! :hug:

No, YOU are ;)


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> Turtle0630 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies truly are the best! :hug:
> 
> No, YOU are ;)Click to expand...

Awww, thanks! :blush: You just totally made my day! :hugs:


----------



## 1Atalanta

Thanks Turtle! 


Enough being blue, what songs make you all happy every time you hear them?

Build me up buttercup just came on my pandora and it cheers me up every time!!


----------



## Bing28

Sorry to have you back with us Zub :hugs:

Orion - sorry for your bfn but it's still early so you never know. 

Comet - FX'd it was just spotting and the witch stays away! 

Atalanta - oh i like that too but at the moment I absolutelt love 'happy' by pharrell williams. It always makes me want to dance. :dance:

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Turtle0630 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle0630 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies truly are the best! :hug:
> 
> No, YOU are ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Awww, thanks! :blush: You just totally made my day! :hugs:Click to expand...

I think every lady is fabulous on here! You all definitely cheered me up today when I needed it! :thumbup:


----------



## 1Atalanta

Bing28 said:


> Atalanta - oh i like that too but at the moment I absolutelt love 'happy' by pharrell williams. It always makes me want to dance. :dance:
> 
> Xx

Yess! I'll clap along!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## orionfox

Bing- i havent tested yet, but said that if i do get a bfn that i still plan on testing again on the 23rd :) Its ok all this ttc stuff can get us mixed up a little. Its also our friday brain hahaha.


----------



## Bing28

orionfox said:


> Bing- i havent tested yet, but said that if i do get a bfn that i still plan on testing again on the 23rd :) Its ok all this ttc stuff can get us mixed up a little. Its also our friday brain hahaha.

Sorry I misread your post...it's been a long day! :haha:


----------



## disha

hi.. can I join you ladies?
I am 29 ttc #2. I am on cd 35 and "God-knows-what"dpo in my " OH-IAM - SO - MYSTERIOUSLY- STUPID" 42 days averaging cycle.


----------



## MnGmakes3

disha said:


> hi.. can I join you ladies?
> I am 29 ttc #2. I am on cd 35 and "God-knows-what"dpo in my " OH-IAM - SO - MYSTERIOUSLY- STUPID" 42 days averaging cycle.

:wave: welcome to the best group of ladies! :) 
Fx'd for you!


----------



## MnGmakes3

1Atalanta said:


> Thanks Turtle!
> 
> 
> Enough being blue, what songs make you all happy every time you hear them?
> 
> Build me up buttercup just came on my pandora and it cheers me up every time!!

I love anything by Rob Thomas/Matchbox Twenty. So that's sure to make me smile. 
Currently though the Taylor Swift song is making me giddy :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

OMG MnG I am a huuuge MB20 fan and I thought I was the only one left in the world! :)

So sorry to anyone the witch got!

I have been testing since 7dpo (crazy person right here) and BFN's. Today is 9dpo (I think) and I THOUGHT I saw a line but it was before the time (test says read after 5 min and I looked at it at like 3 min) but then it was gone at 5 min. Boo..I'm sure I'll test again tomorrow!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I ovulated yesterday according to an ovulation test, whens best for me to test? My periods are so messed up atm that I don't really know when I'm due on :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

KozmikKitten said:


> OMG MnG I am a huuuge MB20 fan and I thought I was the only one left in the world! :)
> 
> So sorry to anyone the witch got!
> 
> I have been testing since 7dpo (crazy person right here) and BFN's. Today is 9dpo (I think) and I THOUGHT I saw a line but it was before the time (test says read after 5 min and I looked at it at like 3 min) but then it was gone at 5 min. Boo..I'm sure I'll test again tomorrow!


You're definitely not alone Kozmic. There are LOADS of fans on his fb groups. 
I'm going to see him in February for his benefit concert in Atlantic City. I can not wait!


----------



## MnGmakes3

BubbleOnBoard said:


> I ovulated yesterday according to an ovulation test, whens best for me to test? My periods are so messed up atm that I don't really know when I'm due on :(

Ideally, you'll want to test 14 days from yesterday. .. if you can wait that long. :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Question for those that live in the UK.
What's this thing about the guardsmen that was caught dancing?? The article I was trying to read wouldn't load properly and I can't find much else on it. 
Was he off duty?


----------



## disha

MnGmakes3 said:


> disha said:
> 
> 
> hi.. can I join you ladies?
> I am 29 ttc #2. I am on cd 35 and "God-knows-what"dpo in my " OH-IAM - SO - MYSTERIOUSLY- STUPID" 42 days averaging cycle.
> 
> :wave: welcome to the best group of ladies! :)
> Fx'd for you!Click to expand...

Thank you:flower: am going to test on 27th if the witch doesn't show. it will be cd 43.
but as a crazy ttc lady, I couldnt resist and tested on cd 33 to get a SHOCKING bfn:haha: 
dont know how am gonna hold for one more week.:shrug:


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Question for those that live in the UK.
> What's this thing about the guardsmen that was caught dancing?? The article I was trying to read wouldn't load properly and I can't find much else on it.
> Was he off duty?

Yes he was on duty. I think he has been disaplined over it (either a fine/docked pay or month in military jail). Go on you tube and google dancing guardsman and you'll be able to see the video of him in action. Xx


----------



## NicaQ

ZubZub said:


> Hi Ladies. I'm back - mind if I join you? I had a mc and d&c at 8 weeks (on 25 Aug) and have just been gathering myself towards myself... I'm waiting for af to arrive so I know where I am. Hopefully it will arrive next week but who knows...
> 
> This is absolutely the best thread!
> 
> MnG I'm using the quick reply thread... maybe yours is taking a break?

Hopefully you get it soon hun! I'm sorry to hear you've been going through that :( I got first af exactly 6 weeks from D&C and one of my friends got her's the same too so maybe that's average?


----------



## Yoga_Girl

NicaQ said:


> ZubZub said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. I'm back - mind if I join you? I had a mc and d&c at 8 weeks (on 25 Aug) and have just been gathering myself towards myself... I'm waiting for af to arrive so I know where I am. Hopefully it will arrive next week but who knows...
> 
> This is absolutely the best thread!
> 
> MnG I'm using the quick reply thread... maybe yours is taking a break?
> 
> Hopefully you get it soon hun! I'm sorry to hear you've been going through that :( I got first af exactly 6 weeks from D&C and one of my friends got her's the same too so maybe that's average?Click to expand...

ZubZub, so sorry about your MC. We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! Happy Friday!!! Congrats to Jules, Nflores, & Misspriss on the BFP. To all the ladies getting strong symptoms...I hope it turns into a BFP soon. 

AF got me early today, but I am hopefully for October. I found the perfect Halloween costume for my husband. What do you think? I am going to insert the link, but if it doesn't go through...google adult super sperm costume. 

https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ht-super-sperm/


----------



## NoRi2014

I agree this is the best thread! It always cheers me up to see what is going on with everyone and it is so nice to know there are others going through the same ups and downs each month! :hugs:. Welcome zubzub...I got my period roughly 5-6 weeks after my d&c. I am somewhere around 4-6 dpo & had some cramping this afternoon and swore it felt like af was going to burst through the door! I am trying to stay positive this month but some days it is so hard!


----------



## orionfox

Well test was BFN not even a squinter :( So now we shall wait to see if AF shows on monday and see what the test on the 23rd turns out. Not really surprised though. Used the FRER.


----------



## Bing28

Well I'm out ladies. Woke up this morning and had to rush to the loo as AF had come in the night.

Maybe cycle #15 will be my lucky month! At least I have my scan and fertility specialist appointment this month so that will get the ball rolling with finding out if anything is wrong with me. 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend. Xx


----------



## Emski51

Bing so sorry AF came :hugs: fingers crossed October will be the month for you or at least you get some answers from the specialists you need a day of pampering today !!

Orion sorry for the bfn as they say you are not out until she shows her face 

Afm 8dpo super sore bobbies even to the point they hurt when I reach up other than that nothing to report just sitting on couch watching cartoons


----------



## Emski51

Hehe and music I like atm would be one republic !!


----------



## misspriss

Sorry Bing :hugs:


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Sorry Bing! :O) BIG ((HUG))!

Please reach out if you have any questions about going to a Fertility Dr. I am sure you are more than great. Good Luck at your appointment.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Emski51 said:


> Hehe and music I like atm would be one republic !!

I just saw them in concert! They are so great live!:thumbup:


----------



## Emski51

Very jealous yoga !!!!

OK strange thing today I am not due my period for another 7-8 days when I got home from the diy store I had watery pink discharge I checked 2 hours later nothing back to normal I'll monitor it this evening !


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Well I'm out ladies. Woke up this morning and had to rush to the loo as AF had come in the night.
> 
> Maybe cycle #15 will be my lucky month! At least I have my scan and fertility specialist appointment this month so that will get the ball rolling with finding out if anything is wrong with me.
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely weekend. Xx

I was so sure this was going to be your month. So sorry! 
Yore RE appt is a day before mine. I'm definitely counting down the days with you love! :hug:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Very jealous yoga !!!!
> 
> OK strange thing today I am not due my period for another 7-8 days when I got home from the diy store I had watery pink discharge I checked 2 hours later nothing back to normal I'll monitor it this evening !

That's a great sign Emski! Fx'd!! :thumbup:


----------



## nflores77

:hugs: Bing and the rest that :witch: got :hug:

Zubzub, I got my period 6 weeks after the D&C. I started spotting/light period around 5 weeks for a few days thinking that was my cycle and nope AF came full force. That happened for a few cyclesv were I would spot for a few days before :shrug:

All the testers good luck ... Hoping for a BFP for you ladies.


----------



## Bing28

Thanks everyone. Naturally both me and hubby are disappointed again. I think I may pack in the temping now and just carry on with OPK's. I only really started temping to make sure I was definitely ovulating anyway and all of my last 4 cycles I have. Also the 4 days I didn't temp on holiday last cycle were lovely and relaxing. 

Not up to much today, just sorting a few bits out around the house and now having a nice soak in the bath with a cup of tea and some biscuits! :thumbup:

Yoga - the link didn't work but I googled the costume...it's funny! :haha: 
How long have you been seeing a specialist now? I assume the first appointment will just be a consultation where they decide what tests to do. Hubby's sperm is normal and I've already had my bloods for thyroid, kidney, progesterone etc which are all normal and I've got a transvaginal scan booked for a week on Monday - I guess to check the health of my uterus and overies and for any obvious blockages. Assuming the scan results are normal what tests are they likely to do first? 

MnG - oh yes...we'll definitely be counting down together! I'll make sure I let you know how it goes :)

Emski - that sounds really promising symptoms! FX'd for you! 

I'm going to move over to the October thread now but will still check in here every now and again! :wave:


----------



## 55comet555

hello ladies! well I believe AF is here, its still a light pink discharge and not red yet so im not sure if I should count this as cycle day one or not...


----------



## melewen

Bing28 said:


> Well I'm out ladies. Woke up this morning and had to rush to the loo as AF had come in the night.
> 
> Maybe cycle #15 will be my lucky month! At least I have my scan and fertility specialist appointment this month so that will get the ball rolling with finding out if anything is wrong with me.
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely weekend. Xx

So sorry bing :( my temps dropped majorly yesterday so AF should be here tomorrow. I started an October testing and general thread and would love you and anyone else who is trying again next month to join! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2232369-im-out-anyone-hoping-october-bfp.html


----------



## Yoga_Girl

MnGmakes3 said:


> Emski51 said:
> 
> 
> Very jealous yoga !!!!
> 
> OK strange thing today I am not due my period for another 7-8 days when I got home from the diy store I had watery pink discharge I checked 2 hours later nothing back to normal I'll monitor it this evening !
> 
> That's a great sign Emski! Fx'd!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree! It sounds good! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Bing28 said:


> Thanks everyone. Naturally both me and hubby are disappointed again. I think I may pack in the temping now and just carry on with OPK's. I only really started temping to make sure I was definitely ovulating anyway and all of my last 4 cycles I have. Also the 4 days I didn't temp on holiday last cycle were lovely and relaxing.
> 
> Not up to much today, just sorting a few bits out around the house and now having a nice soak in the bath with a cup of tea and some biscuits! :thumbup:
> 
> Yoga - the link didn't work but I googled the costume...it's funny! :haha:
> How long have you been seeing a specialist now? I assume the first appointment will just be a consultation where they decide what tests to do. Hubby's sperm is normal and I've already had my bloods for thyroid, kidney, progesterone etc which are all normal and I've got a transvaginal scan booked for a week on Monday - I guess to check the health of my uterus and overies and for any obvious blockages. Assuming the scan results are normal what tests are they likely to do first?
> 
> MnG - oh yes...we'll definitely be counting down together! I'll make sure I let you know how it goes :)
> 
> Emski - that sounds really promising symptoms! FX'd for you!
> 
> I'm going to move over to the October thread now but will still check in here every now and again! :wave:

Hi Bing! Congrats on your blood test coming back normal! This is GREAT news and even better in regards to the sperm test. :happydance:

The first appointment will determine which tests your specialist wants to run. The ultrasound will show you the state of your ovaries, womb and fallopian tubes. He/She is looking for any potential cysts on ovaries and blockages in the tubes. The dye test will also show if there are any blockages as well.

Hubby and I have been going to the specialist, since January this year...but do not let that concern you. I had a couple things off with my bloodwork that needed to be corrected with meds and hubby has "clumping" with his sperm that is hereditary. We are going to the top Dr in the area and he is awesome...so I am very hopeful. The good news is I have been through it all and can answer any questions you have. Seriously anything you need....I am here.:hugs:


----------



## JessicaMarie

This is the first month that I havent joined any of these threads, or tried (as in charting or OPKS), in 7 months...and 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/slypsandtangles/photo39.jpg

I honestly think I am 8 dpo. Maybe 9. Can't be much more than that though!! 
:happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats Jessica! H&H 9 months!


----------



## poeticlegend

Testing on the 24th! If all goes accordingly!


----------



## Eclaire

Been swamped for the last few days and haven't had an opportunity to catch up. But I am officially out, as af started on Tuesday (a few days earlier than expected.) FX for the rest of you, I am on to October with little hope for a bfp any time soon.


----------



## disha

today am having mild to mod cramps and general tiredness... like am about to get flu.. feel like af coming... though this is my first month trying, if the witch shows I ll be upset. :(


----------



## NicaQ

Having pains again today, the switch sides on my ovaries and some vaginal. I never had this happen until after my D&C. Makes me worry they messed something up.


----------



## sheylee

Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP!!

Question... last month I had an early miscarriage and I have read that I should count the first day of bleeding as CD1, meaning AF should have arrived yesterday. Nothing yet, but I noticed light pink spotting today only when checking my cervix. Nothing at all when wiping though, so I wouldn't have even noticed if I wasn't checking my cervix. Could this be the start of AF? implantation bleeding possibly? Or maybe my cycle just isn't back to normal? Previously I was always right on schedule.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

JessicaMarie said:


> This is the first month that I havent joined any of these threads, or tried (as in charting or OPKS), in 7 months...and
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/slypsandtangles/photo39.jpg
> 
> I honestly think I am 8 dpo. Maybe 9. Can't be much more than that though!!
> :happydance:

Whoooo Jessica! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Rach87

AF due the 25th, so if nothing shows up (I pray) then I'll be testing the 27th!


----------



## Turtle0630

Good afternoon, everyone! Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I just finished catching all up. :)

Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi: FX that this is your month! :) Jessica, congrats!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!

Sorry to everyone that the :witch: got. :hugs: I really hope that October is a lucky month for us all!

As far as music goes, Happy also always makes me super happy! I love that song! Build Me Up Buttercup is a great one as well. :) I've been really into One Republic lately too! I think they're awesome. Ben Folds Five (and just Ben Folds) are really my all time favorite, so anything by them will usually make me super happy. And DH and I are totally into 80's music and most of that pretty much never fails to put a smile on my face as well. :)

Good luck to everyone that's still left to test! Hoping for a lot more :bfp:'s floating around this thread! :dust:


----------



## Kellya009

So my AF maybe was IB. It was medium/light one day, then spotting for a few days. 

I had 3 evenings of queasiness, so I randomly thought to test. 

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/10DC319D-9CF1-478E-B311-BB49EAD84BF6.jpg

I guess I did O after all! This is really messing with my head!


----------



## orionfox

Kellya009 said:


> So my AF maybe was IB. It was medium/light one day, then spotting for a few days.
> 
> I had 3 evenings of queasiness, so I randomly thought to test.
> 
> https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/10DC319D-9CF1-478E-B311-BB49EAD84BF6.jpg
> 
> I guess I did O after all! This is really messing with my head!

Congrats on your BFP :) Cant wait to see how many more happen in sept :)


----------



## Emski51

Congrats !!!:happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats Kellya! :happydance:


----------



## Bing28

Congratulations on the BFP's! H&H 9 months ladies! 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Congrats, Kellya! Wow, that's a nice strong line! So happy for you, h&h 9 months!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## caringo

Heya! Can I join you ladies? I am testing on Wednesday at 11dpo :) hoping for an awesome two year anniversary present!

Also, congrats Kellya! Beautiful BFP!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Jessica and Kelly! H & H 9 months to you both. 

Welcome caringo!

So sorry Bing for the witch! And anyone else it may have gotten! 

AFM I am kind of going crazy in my own head over here. I am currently 12 dpo. I thought I had a tiny bit of a line on 9dpo. Then nothing on 10. But on 11 and again today, 12 dpo there is a very faint line again. I read them both at 5 min (as the test instructions say). The line stays when the test drys. BUT because it hasnt gotten any darker on any of these tests, I think I might be in for a chemical pregnancy? Not sure what to make of it. 
Slightly hopeful, told hubby last night. He was so sweet and I could tell he was already getting excited at the thought of number 2. But I told him this morning that something is funky with the tests, as they are not getting any darker. 
The witch is due Wednesday so I will know for sure then! If it is a chemical, does the witch usually come a little late?


----------



## misspriss

OMG Congrats Kelly!


----------



## caringo

KozmikKitten, I have heard that with a chemical you can get a heavy AF a few days late, but it could also be on the expected AF date. Maybe your hcg levels are just slow to rise? FX it's not a chemical for you!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats Jessica and Kelly!!!


----------



## misspriss

KozmikKitten said:


> Congrats Jessica and Kelly! H & H 9 months to you both.
> 
> Welcome caringo!
> 
> So sorry Bing for the witch! And anyone else it may have gotten!
> 
> AFM I am kind of going crazy in my own head over here. I am currently 12 dpo. I thought I had a tiny bit of a line on 9dpo. Then nothing on 10. But on 11 and again today, 12 dpo there is a very faint line again. I read them both at 5 min (as the test instructions say). The line stays when the test drys. BUT because it hasnt gotten any darker on any of these tests, I think I might be in for a chemical pregnancy? Not sure what to make of it.
> Slightly hopeful, told hubby last night. He was so sweet and I could tell he was already getting excited at the thought of number 2. But I told him this morning that something is funky with the tests, as they are not getting any darker.
> The witch is due Wednesday so I will know for sure then! If it is a chemical, does the witch usually come a little late?

It came come anywhere form 4-6 weeks. It helps if you understand that a chemical is not different than a miscarriage. It is just a miscarriage that happens very early. It is called a chemical pregnancy, because you usually cannot see anything on an ultrasound until the later half of 5 weeks (TV) or 6+ weeks (AB). If you miscarry before that point, it is considered a "chemical pregnancy" because it could only be confirmed by a chemical means (hcg test). So no, it doesn't normally happen the day you expect AF or a couple of days late, it is the term used for any miscarriage that happens before it is possible to see it physically. 

That being said, they usually happen within a week of AF I think, because it is usually some kind of implantation problem.

Mine happened at 16 dpo, but I had a 12 day LP so it was 4 days "late" but 2 days past the standard 14dpo.


----------



## Turtle0630

Caingo, welcome! :hi: I've got you added for Wednesday. Good luck, I hope you get your anniversary bfp!!! :)

Kozmik, yay for 2 lines!!! I have everything crossed for you that it gets darker, and that it sticks. Keep us updated!

Miss, thanks for explaining that better about the chemical pregnancy! I honestly didn't really know why it was called that and if there was really much of a difference between that and a miscarriage, your explanation makes total sense! Thanks! :)


----------



## orionfox

Well im out as i figured lol...slight spotting this morning and expect AF to be in full force later today. See you on the oct thread.


----------



## nflores77

:dance: Congrats Kelly and Jessica.


----------



## KozmikKitten

misspriss said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jessica and Kelly! H & H 9 months to you both.
> 
> Welcome caringo!
> 
> So sorry Bing for the witch! And anyone else it may have gotten!
> 
> AFM I am kind of going crazy in my own head over here. I am currently 12 dpo. I thought I had a tiny bit of a line on 9dpo. Then nothing on 10. But on 11 and again today, 12 dpo there is a very faint line again. I read them both at 5 min (as the test instructions say). The line stays when the test drys. BUT because it hasnt gotten any darker on any of these tests, I think I might be in for a chemical pregnancy? Not sure what to make of it.
> Slightly hopeful, told hubby last night. He was so sweet and I could tell he was already getting excited at the thought of number 2. But I told him this morning that something is funky with the tests, as they are not getting any darker.
> The witch is due Wednesday so I will know for sure then! If it is a chemical, does the witch usually come a little late?
> 
> It came come anywhere form 4-6 weeks. It helps if you understand that a chemical is not different than a miscarriage. It is just a miscarriage that happens very early. It is called a chemical pregnancy, because you usually cannot see anything on an ultrasound until the later half of 5 weeks (TV) or 6+ weeks (AB). If you miscarry before that point, it is considered a "chemical pregnancy" because it could only be confirmed by a chemical means (hcg test). So no, it doesn't normally happen the day you expect AF or a couple of days late, it is the term used for any miscarriage that happens before it is possible to see it physically.
> 
> That being said, they usually happen within a week of AF I think, because it is usually some kind of implantation problem.
> 
> Mine happened at 16 dpo, but I had a 12 day LP so it was 4 days "late" but 2 days past the standard 14dpo.Click to expand...

thank you very much for your help - I had a mc at 7 weeks 3 years ago. I just assumed a chemical meant that you got your period on or a few days after AF was due, but had pos preg tests or symptoms prior to that. I really wish I would not have told hubby...but if it is a mc then I would want his support anyway! I just cant stop thinking that this isnt my month, or that these tests are wonky. (I used these same tests 3 years ago, but of course a lot can change in manufacturing in 3 years time!).


----------



## Kellya009

Misspriss based on my lmp we are due the same day :). But I think it will change at my dating scan. But for now, yay!

I hope to see more BFPs in this thread... Still a few more September testing days left girls!!


----------



## zaycain

Hello! I am new and I love this!

Can you add me? I am going to test 9/29. Right before I get on a plane. 

I have had cysts and endometriosis and I have been trying (not trying) since my last cyst removal surgery. This month has been a little strange. Constant low-grade cramping, obsession with salt (I can't get enough) and slightly darker nips. 

Wishing those who haven't tested good luck!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, zaycain! I've got you added for the 29th, and good luck! FX for you! :)


----------



## NicaQ

Chemical pregnancies are miscarriages that happen before 5 weeks, the only evidence that you were pregnant being pregnancy tests since nothing can be seen on ultrasound before that point (5 1/2 weeks is a great time to see a gestational sac with a transvag). The reasons for chemicals isn't exactly known, but it's thought to be chromosomal abnormalities like most miscarriages. Some doctors have guessed that up to half of pregnancies end in miscarriage when adding in chemical pregnancies, of course it's impossible to tell because most women don't know when they have a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## Emski51

OK ladies sorry been in London today welcome to the new ladies and fingers crossed 

Well afm I think I have gotten a faint bfp at 10dpo
I am not a 100% sure so don't put me down I will keep you all updated I need to get a frer tomorrow


----------



## canadabear

Sorry haven't been involved in this tread much as NTNP and dealing with family things.

AF got me today, but no surprise.. back to temping and TTC for October.. feeling very determined for next month.. even though was going to just NTNP until after Christmas.. not liking that idea AT ALL :haha:
Off to join the Halloween testing groups! ... 
SENDING SO MUCH :dust: and :hugs: to you all!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ladies- I was too anxious to wait and keep testing on internet cheapies. I bought a digital and used it at 4 pm. It says "pregnant 1-2" ! I guess that's a BFP!

Congrats Emski! Hope it turns into a strong one for you!


----------



## misspriss

KozmikKitten said:


> Ladies- I was too anxious to wait and keep testing on internet cheapies. I bought a digital and used it at 4 pm. It says "pregnant 1-2" ! I guess that's a BFP!
> 
> Congrats Emski! Hope it turns into a strong one for you!

Congratulations!!!

Emski hope it gets darker! Good luck with the FRER!


----------



## NicaQ

KozmikKitten said:


> Ladies- I was too anxious to wait and keep testing on internet cheapies. I bought a digital and used it at 4 pm. It says "pregnant 1-2" ! I guess that's a BFP!
> 
> Congrats Emski! Hope it turns into a strong one for you!


Congrats!


----------



## Julesillini8

Emski51 said:


> OK ladies sorry been in London today welcome to the new ladies and fingers crossed
> 
> Well afm I think I have gotten a faint bfp at 10dpo
> I am not a 100% sure so don't put me down I will keep you all updated I need to get a frer tomorrow

What omg! Woohoo!

Congrats to the others, Kelly and Kosmik! Yay!


----------



## NicaQ

Julesillini8 said:


> Emski51 said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies sorry been in London today welcome to the new ladies and fingers crossed
> 
> Well afm I think I have gotten a faint bfp at 10dpo
> I am not a 100% sure so don't put me down I will keep you all updated I need to get a frer tomorrow
> 
> What omg! Woohoo!
> 
> Congrats to the others, Kelly and Kosmik! Yay!Click to expand...

A lot of the ladies had success this cycle! So exciting! :baby: 7 dpo so just waiting, going a little :wacko:


----------



## caringo

Congrats Kosmik! :happydance:


----------



## Emski51

Congrats Kosmik !! :happydance:

Well did another ic this morning still faint but the line came up within 1 min so I am guessing its a BFP !!! buying a frer on the way home but I have to admit I am very excited now !!


----------



## Cookie1979

Hi ladies, may I join you? I'm 9 dpo and in my 15th month of ttc!!! Feeling pretty fed up to be honest. Last cycle I had blood tests which confirmed I am ovulating, whch is fantastic especially as I have PCOS, and my hubby is waiting for a letter from the hospital so he can get his swimmers tested. This cycle I ovulated cd 17 which is the earliest I've ever ovulated, usually ovulate between cd 19 and 21, so pretty chuffed. I haven't got any tests as I tend to get alot of evaps on those cheapies so I'm not planning to use them, might buy a test (going to the shops today so might give in). 

I had some brown cm mixed with white cm in my knickers at 7 dpo and a temp dip at 8 dpo, so obviously hoping it means something but at the same time wonder why I even bother getting my hopes up. I was part of a ttc no 2 group when I started, they have all conceived (and that was some time ago) but here I am still trying.

Here's my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

How is everyone doing? Hope you don't mind me hopping into this thread, could really do with chatting with some people to pass the time in the 2ww.

What symptoms do you guys have?? xxx


----------



## shalana2010

Wow congrats on all bfp!! Exciting!! 

Afm I think I'm 7 dpo have creamy lotion cm.. And feel really bloated like have this weird feeling like my uterus is bloated lol but who knows could be just gas lol feeling really impatient I can't wait to test I think af is due 27th? Not sure since just got off impalanon bc


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Emski and kosmik! H&H 9 months! 

Make sure you update us on the FRER results Emski! 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Cookie1979 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? I'm 9 dpo and in my 15th month of ttc!!! Feeling pretty fed up to be honest. Last cycle I had blood tests which confirmed I am ovulating, whch is fantastic especially as I have PCOS, and my hubby is waiting for a letter from the hospital so he can get his swimmers tested. This cycle I ovulated cd 17 which is the earliest I've ever ovulated, usually ovulate between cd 19 and 21, so pretty chuffed. I haven't got any tests as I tend to get alot of evaps on those cheapies so I'm not planning to use them, might buy a test (going to the shops today so might give in).
> 
> I had some brown cm mixed with white cm in my knickers at 7 dpo and a temp dip at 8 dpo, so obviously hoping it means something but at the same time wonder why I even bother getting my hopes up. I was part of a ttc no 2 group when I started, they have all conceived (and that was some time ago) but here I am still trying.
> 
> Here's my chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26c830/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> How is everyone doing? Hope you don't mind me hopping into this thread, could really do with chatting with some people to pass the time in the 2ww.
> 
> What symptoms do you guys have?? xxx


I've just started my 15th cycle too. Was so disapointed on cycle 14 as we BD'd more than any other cycle and I had lots of holidays so I was nice and relaxed and nothing! :( 

I took it really hard and have been in a fowl mood since Friday (the day before AF came). But after a good night sleep last night I am feeling ready to face cycle #15 and I honestly don't think I could have done it without everyones 'pick me ups' on here! So thank you ladies! :flowers:

Remember however hard it gets we're always hear to listen to you moan/winge or cry! So your no alone even though at times you may feel like you are!

GL for this cycle and I hope #15 is lucky for both of us! 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Thanks Bing

I still am a bit unsure but my temp stayed up this morning and cm has increased a huge amount I reckon that bleeding I had a 8dpo must have implantation bleeding so the faint positive is about 48 hours after

And because I was so skeptical I tested last night with one with urine and one with water, water one completely white urine one a faint line and I did the water test lol and the line stayed !


----------



## caringo

Congrats Emski! Seems very hopeful!

Hi Cookie :wave: Wow, 15 months! I'm only on my second cycle (although 4th actual month) and it's already getting tough, can't imagine how you feel! Your symptoms sound very promising though, FX!

AFM, not really having any symptoms at all. Nothing like last cycle where I was SUPER bloated with sore breasts! I have noticed that both cycles I've tracked so far, I get a two day dip in temps on 8&9dpo and then it shoots back up again. Not sure what to make of that - and not sure if the fact it repeated itself this month means I'm out or not. Hmm. Thankfully I'll be pretty busy today as to distract me from testing until tomorrow!


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks ladies, appreciate the replies.

Bing28 - Sorry that you have been trying for so long too, it really does suck!!! Have you seen a doctor yet? I left it til over a year of trying as I kept thinking it would happen. Yes lets hope 15 is our lucky number. Thank you, always helps to chat to someone who gets it. I swing between feeling positive to thinking why am I even bothering?!!! I must have hope though as I wouldn't keep on trying.

Caringo - I think we all have our individual patterns, so I dont think the same dip means you are out. I always get a temp drop at 3 dpo and then it goes back up, I thought you were supposed to have 3 temp rises in a row so it worried me at first but now I realise its just normal for me. This is only the second time I have had a temp drop in the middle of the 2ww, first time it was at 7 dpo and this time 8 dpo, that first time I thought yay could be implantation but it wasn't so definitely not going to assume my 8 dpo drop is anything. Your chart is looking good though, so fingers crossed.

Congrats Emski!

Have any of you tried SMEP? We were going to this time but my son was in hospital for 3 nights in the lead up so couldn't, so we managed to bd cd 15 and cd 17 (couldn't on cd 16 as we both felt far too ill and I ovulated cd 17). If I get to next cycle then we are going to try it I think.

xx


----------



## jumpingo

Cookie1979 said:


> Have any of you tried SMEP? We were going to this time but my son was in hospital for 3 nights in the lead up so couldn't, so we managed to bd cd 15 and cd 17 (couldn't on cd 16 as we both felt far too ill and I ovulated cd 17). If I get to next cycle then we are going to try it I think.
> 
> xx

i SMEPed (as best i could with a frisky-too-early-husband, who then got worn out too early, like i told him he would!:roll::haha:) this month. it was my first time trying SMEP so we'll see how it went in another week or so!:thumbup:

there's a thread over here (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/2227743-all-aboard-smep-train.html) it's in the Trying to Conceive #1 area but we definitely welcome any and all SMEPers!!:flower:


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Jumpingo, I'll take a look. I've heard good things about it, and our timing has not been great in the past, so I think the SMEP schedule would be good for us. Too often find being a working mum I am shattered and just want to sleep. Hopefully next cycle (hope more that I wont get to a next cycle) that nothing will get in the way...this time of year my son is a regular hospital goer!


----------



## Emski51

Cookie i did SMEP this month and it did seem to work however we did end up going 4 nights in a row due to a funny opk :) it was tiring but clearly worked !


----------



## misspriss

I did SMEP, kind of. We didn't do the 3 then skip then 1 after pos OPK, just once or twice after the pos OPK. But we did the every other day thing and then at least twice after pos OPK...and it worked!


----------



## Cookie1979

Definitely sounding like SMEP is the way forward, definitely going to try it if I don't get my bfp this cycle.

Thanks ladies, and congrats to you both!! x


----------



## Turtle0630

Kozmik and Emski, congrats!!!! Do you want me to add it to the front page yet? So happy for you both! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Cookie, welcome! Let me know if you have a testing date that you'd like to add as well. I'm so sorry that it's taking so long for you to conceive this go around (as I am to all of you lovely ladies who are having a long wait) :hugs: I really hope that this is your lucky month!

I mostly did SMEP this last cycle, just a little off. I missed cd8, but we did cd10. I got my first + opk on cd12 so then we did cd12, cd13 and twice on cd14. I missed cd16 but did on cd17 instead. So basically SMEP, just missed starting on cd8, and was off on the last one (the one after the break) by one day. Unfortunately, it didn't work for us. :( But it does seem to have pretty good success so FX for you!


----------



## misspriss

Turtle0630 said:


> Kozmik and Emski, congrats!!!! Do you want me to add it to the front page yet? So happy for you both! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Cookie, welcome! Let me know if you have a testing date that you'd like to add as well. I'm so sorry that it's taking so long for you to conceive this go around (as I am to all of you lovely ladies who are having a long wait) :hugs: I really hope that this is your lucky month!
> 
> I mostly did SMEP this last cycle, just a little off. I missed cd8, but we did cd10. I got my first + opk on cd12 so then we did cd12, cd13 and twice on cd14. I missed cd16 but did on cd17 instead. So basically SMEP, just missed starting on cd8, and was off on the last one (the one after the break) by one day. Unfortunately, it didn't work for us. :( But it does seem to have pretty good success so FX for you!

I wonder if starting earlier might help? I started CD9, and I didn't O until CD20, so there was a lot more BD'ing before the pos OPK?


----------



## Turtle0630

Well I also did cd4 and cd6 as well, just missed cd8 and started back up on cd10. FF thinks O day was cd12 but I'm sure it was cd13. Oh well, hopefully this next month! :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Turtle - I'm hoping it won't take too much longer, 15 months is really enough!!! lol My AF is due on the 29th so I guess that's my testing day. Thank you.

My son didn't take anytime to conceive, and I had a mc before him which was also an accident, and I have PCOS so it was a real surprise that I had no problems. I am blessed and I tell myself that if we have just 1 then so be it, but it doesn't stop me craving another. How could it be so easy for me once and now so hard, just dont get it.

Maybe it's my age, I'm 35 now and I dont feel like time is on my side.

xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks Turtle! I'll give it a few days to see if AF comes (she is due tomorrow) then I will let you know! I'm nervous after having a mc 3 years ago.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski and Kozmik congrats! How exciting! :yipee:

Fx'd for the ladies left this month! 

We are going to try SMEP again this month and keep going through past O.
The one thing I've noticed in all cycles is that I stop O day or the day after. Maybe I'm a late O-er?
Either way we're going to give it a go.


----------



## Cookie1979

I think with SMEP you go til a day after O, thats based on you ovulating the day after a positive opk. I usually dont go past the day I ovulate so maybe I need to to be on the safe side.

I bought tests today, they are Superdrug ones (im in UK) and they are 10 mlu, from what Ive read they are very reliable and not prone to evaps. I've never had an evap from them and on internet cheapies I get lots, so these shop brand ones are good. It was buy one get one half price!

:)


----------



## Loobs

Congrats Emski and Kozmic! Fantastic news!


----------



## Turtle0630

Loobs, nice to see you again! How have you been doing? Any news on your end?


----------



## Loobs

Been pretty quiet this cycle cos my work schedule has been hectic! I'm 13DPO today. Tested BFN yesterday with FMU on a FRER. I thought my symptoms were promising, I had loads of creamy CM and was exhausted. I can't take waiting anymore, I wish she would hurry up if she's coming!! X


----------



## Emski51

ok ladies

did not make it to the chemist so tested on ic top one is dunked in water bottom test is in pee still faint but darker than yesterday let me know what you think.


----------



## Emski51

Another pic which might be a bit clearer 

Ah loobs sorry for the bfn when is AF due ???
 



Attached Files:







_20140923_184614.jpg
File size: 70.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Loobs

FF says AF due on Thursday, last cycle (first one charting) I had a 14 day LP so it's going by that I think. This TWW seems like it's been particularly long!

I'm rubbish at reading tests hun, they really need to be blatantly obvious for me to see. Hope it gets darker soon, and it's still early days x


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats emski and kozmik!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Emski - I think I see a line, but I'm on my kindle and I've always found I struggle to see lines when others can. Test again tomorrow with fmu, hopefully you will get a clearer line. 

I tested even though I knew it was pointless and it was a bfn... I'm sure it's going to be another disappointing cycle. :( 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Hehe I am pretty sure they are but until I get my hands on a frer I will be cautious so I am going to go get a frer tomorrow in town on my lunch break


----------



## Emski51

Hehe total poas holic atm just done another one have loads and its even darker not even a squinter so go ahead turtle and change me to bfp still going to confirm with frer but I am 95% sure now


----------



## Kellya009

Emski yaaay!! Congrats :)


----------



## Emski51

Thanks kellya009 :flower: I hope all you ladies who are still waiting to test loads of baby dust I am sticking around to see some more bfp this month and the ladies who have moved onto October I have everything crossed for you that its your month.

Your all amazing and you will find me lurking around you guys :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Yeay! Congrats emski :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Alright Emski, got it noted! So exciting!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Kozmik, totally understand! You just let me know when you're ready. :thumbup:

Loobs, I still have my fingers crossed for you! Glad to see you back again. :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Emski - i see it! Mine were super light on ic tests so that is why I went out and got the digi! I didnt test today (WHAT?!) but tomorrow AF is due so I will test tomorrow and hope for a darker line in the ic's. Cant shake this bad feeling about the light lines.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! Congrats emski....very happy for you! Iam either 8 or9 dpo and couldn't take it anymore so I tested this afternoon after work. Of course a bfn....so disappointed. Af is due Sunday, so I hope she doesn't show. We have been right on track bding a few days before and during ovulation, so its just very emotionally draining being let down each month.....which I am sure you ladies can relate to.


----------



## Bing28

Emski - sorry I'm rubbish at reading lines too I'm afraid! FX'd they get darker. 

Cookie - yes I saw a doc after 12 cycles and got referred to a specialist. The waiting list was 3 month so I have my first appointment on 13th October. In the meantime my doc ran 21 day bloods for two consecutive months which were normal and I have a trans vag scan booked for 30th sept. I personally think my lining is too thin as I only have short/light periods (2 day's Max) but we'll have to wait and see if I'm right! 
How have your appointments with your doctor gone? Did you say you were in the uk? Where abouts?

Xx


----------



## NicaQ

Tested today with a 4 hour urine hold, 8 dpo, BFN, big surprise, right? ;)


----------



## jumpingo

Emski and misspriss, good to hear some SMEP success stories - am only 6DPO but starting to get hopeful:blush:


----------



## Kellya009

Jumpingo we did smep with dd1 :). Hope it works for you'. Only a few more days'


----------



## Cookie1979

Bing - yes I'm in the UK, the doctor said my hubby needed to have his swimmers tested before we can be referred so waiting for his letter from the hospital. I've had one lot blood tests and they were normal and confirmed ovulation. Once hubby has his letter and we know when he will get his test then I'll see if I need to redo my blood tests, as my friend is ahead of us in the process and had to have hers done again due to the time lapse. I'd prefer if they moved a bit quicker, not going to see anyone this year and I'm 35 so time isn't on my side. I already have a child so there's only so much they will do.

Tested this morning at 10 dpo, bfn...I knew it would be, I believe I'm out this cycle.

X


----------



## shalana2010

I tested today 7 or 8 dpo with fmu and bfn

I'm not sure when af is due since I got implanon removed August 27 BUT had a random period the week before August 20-26 THEN had small period after removal from August 30 to sept 1 

I did opk and got a surge the 14th and 15th so hopefully I ovulated 

According to ovia app my af is due Saturday 28th 

I have no symptoms besides bloating I going to try my best not to test anymore!!! Lol :)

Good luck to all:)


----------



## NicaQ

shalana2010 said:


> I tested today 7 or 8 dpo with fmu and bfn
> 
> I'm not sure when af is due since I got implanon removed August 27 BUT had a random period the week before August 20-26 THEN had small period after removal from August 30 to sept 1
> 
> I did opk and got a surge the 14th and 15th so hopefully I ovulated
> 
> According to ovia app my af is due Saturday 28th
> 
> I have no symptoms besides bloating I going to try my best not to test anymore!!! Lol :)
> 
> Good luck to all:)

It's really going to depend on your luteal phase length, if your OPKs were positive 14 and 15th, I would count 16th as ovulation and assume you have a 14 day luteal phase, but it could be anywhere from 12-16 and still be typical (ovulation can move around, luteal phase should stay the same length). So count 17 as 1 dpo, that would make Sept 30 as 14 dpo, with af due October 1st. Again, since this is the first cycle you've been tracking, you don't know your LP, but this would be my "educated" guess :D


----------



## Emski51

Ladies who have been testing at 7-9 dpo I was getting negatives and I still had a negative on the morning of 10dpo it was not until the evening that the line started to show which is still light but slowly getting darker I am hoping by the weekend it will be a lot darker

Don't worry your not out until :witch: shows her face to be honest I am pretty scared that she will show up in the next few days !! 

And I have to admit this month the only sign I had was the 2 hours of tiny bloody discharge on 8dpo I did not even get a temp dip that day and I have not had any symptoms, no runny nose, no headaches


----------



## Bing28

Cookie - that's good news about your bloods. I do find it strange how different doctors/regions can be so much faster/slower than others. My hubby went to his docs and said we had been trying for 12 months and they gave him a pot there and then for him to collect his swimmers. He collected his sample the next morning and drove it to the nearest hospital and he got the results back a week later. You would think all doctors in the uk should follow the same procedures wouldn't you?! 

With regards to SMEP I was aiming to do it last cycle but only managed 2 days in a row after O so we didn't do it properly! FX'd we manage it this cycle! 

Xx


----------



## Nikoru0111

shalana2010 said:


> I tested today 7 or 8 dpo with fmu and bfn
> 
> I'm not sure when af is due since I got implanon removed August 27 BUT had a random period the week before August 20-26 THEN had small period after removal from August 30 to sept 1
> 
> I did opk and got a surge the 14th and 15th so hopefully I ovulated
> 
> According to ovia app my af is due Saturday 28th
> 
> I have no symptoms besides bloating I going to try my best not to test anymore!!! Lol :)
> 
> 
> Good luck to all:)

I'm the same at the moment. Stopped birth control and started charting, was trying to use the natural method of contraception as we were meant to be wtt. I just assumed I wouldn't ovulate on my first cycle as it took 4 cycles to get my AF last time I stopped, I didn't really take notice of the date on my chart. I just looked at my CM and because it wasn't fertile, I thought it was okay to dtd. Soo...turns out I managed to dtd on two of the days before ovulation. Didn't realise until I had ewcm and then got my temp spike.

Anyway I'm 7 DPO according to ff at the moment and driving myself crazy. Keep seeing symptoms. I took a test today and it was bfn too. Even if AF comes, I don't think I'll be too distraught but I think I secretly want to be pregnant...I kept checking for implantation bleeding lol.


----------



## Cookie1979

Bing - would be so much easier and quicker if my hubby could have done the same. Does annoy me, because at 35 time really is of the essence! Glad to hear things are moving for you, and fingers crossed it does happen for you soon. Just gets to you doesn't it, so many months pass and nothing happening is just so disheartening. 

Emski - that gives me hope after my 10 dpo morning bfn xx


----------



## misspriss

Emski51 said:


> Ladies who have been testing at 7-9 dpo I was getting negatives and I still had a negative on the morning of 10dpo it was not until the evening that the line started to show which is still light but slowly getting darker I am hoping by the weekend it will be a lot darker
> 
> Don't worry your not out until :witch: shows her face to be honest I am pretty scared that she will show up in the next few days !!
> 
> And I have to admit this month the only sign I had was the 2 hours of tiny bloody discharge on 8dpo I did not even get a temp dip that day and I have not had any symptoms, no runny nose, no headaches

My 10dpo test was a real squinter, most people could not see anything at all. 11dpo was still light, but 12 was a good strong BFP.


----------



## caringo

BFN for me at 11dpo. Phooey. Hope it's just a shy bean as this would be the perfect month to get that BFP!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Fingers crossed for you Caringo. I hate BFN's but I cant seem to stop myself from testing. One day I will see a second line!!!


----------



## Rach87

Just curious, has anyone had a decrease in symptoms a couple days before af and still gotten your BFP?


----------



## caringo

Thanks Cookie :) haha,I know what you mean! Although this cycle I think I'll go easy on the testing. I about went out of my mind testing so much last cycle!


----------



## Cookie1979

I did too Caringo, I had a load of internet cheapies and was testing several times a day, this time I purposely didn't buy an IC's so I couldn't test so much. Got some tests from the shops but I don't plan to test again til at least Sunday but ideally want to wait and see if my AF arrives on Monday.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Happy hump day girls!

Fx'd for everyone! :dust:


----------



## 1Atalanta

Hi ladies! I've been busy with our move, but wanted to pop in.

Glad to see more BFPs! Congrats!!

I think I was mistaken about when or if I ovulated after my miscarriage, and maybe the symptoms are a result of my body normalizing after pregnancy, I really don't know. All bfn, no af yet... I'm just waiting for some sort of return to normal.
Thanks for the support, love and baby dust to all!!


----------



## Mom2Nia

Turtle0630 said:


> This is a continuation from the End of August Testing Party thread. New friends are welcome as well! Let me know what day you're planning on testing and I'll get you added. Good luck ladies, I hope to see lots of BFP's on here!
> :dust:
> 
> September 4
> Julesillini8 :bfp:
> 
> September 6
> k8ywalsh
> 
> September 9
> Baby.Love12
> Excited2See
> nflores77 :bfp:
> 
> September 10
> Turtle0630
> Momofonegirl :bfp:
> 
> September 11
> Wugz22
> Buttersmom
> 
> September 13
> 1Atlanta
> 
> September 14
> MnGmakes3
> MommytoLBG
> Juscause
> MamaBee413
> misspriss :bfp:
> 
> September 15
> LadyV84
> 
> September 17
> Sheylee
> LouOscar01
> 
> September 18
> 55comet555
> lian_83
> 
> September 19
> Melewen
> 
> September 20
> Bohemiangel
> Eclaire
> gothicmumma
> JessicaMarie :bfp:
> 
> September 21
> Livvy
> Atleastthree
> Bing28
> 
> September 23
> Rosie_Phillip
> KozmikKitten
> MeganS0326
> Emski51 :bfp:
> Orionfox
> Babylove100
> 
> September 24
> Havingmyfirst
> Yoga_Girl
> Loobs
> shalana
> poeticlegend
> caringo
> 
> September 26
> CertainTurton
> 
> September 27
> NicaQ
> cherrished
> ksully
> disha
> Rach87
> 
> September 28
> NoRi2014
> 
> September 29
> zaycain
> Cookie1979
> 
> September 30
> Canadabear
> Sengland
> Mrs_Right
> Whitglass
> Kellya009 :bfp:

I plan on testing on September 30th. That puts me 9 dpo...and at CD 25.


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, Mom2, and welcome! :hi: I've got you added, and good luck!!! I hope this is your month! :)


----------



## Emski51

OK ladies got a cb digi and a frer and here are the results
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140924_174643.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## 1Atalanta

Yaaaay emskiiiii!!!!


----------



## misspriss

YAY Emski!!!!


----------



## Cookie1979

Oh that's fab Emski!!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Turtle0630

Emski, that's great!!! Wahoo, and congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## Emski51

Thanks ladies at least I can now say I am 100% sure not sure what to do with the 30 odd ic I still have lol I have to admit I'm a bit more in shock then I was with the ic as there was a little bit of doubt they could of been horrible evaps


----------



## Bing28

Wonderful news Emski! Xx


----------



## Rach87

Congrats emski! Hope I get the same result soon :)


----------



## shalana2010

Nikoru0111 said:


> shalana2010 said:
> 
> 
> I tested today 7 or 8 dpo with fmu and bfn
> 
> I'm not sure when af is due since I got implanon removed August 27 BUT had a random period the week before August 20-26 THEN had small period after removal from August 30 to sept 1
> 
> I did opk and got a surge the 14th and 15th so hopefully I ovulated
> 
> According to ovia app my af is due Saturday 28th
> 
> I have no symptoms besides bloating I going to try my best not to test anymore!!! Lol :)
> 
> 
> Good luck to all:)
> 
> I'm the same at the moment. Stopped birth control and started charting, was trying to use the natural method of contraception as we were meant to be wtt. I just assumed I wouldn't ovulate on my first cycle as it took 4 cycles to get my AF last time I stopped, I didn't really take notice of the date on my chart. I just looked at my CM and because it wasn't fertile, I thought it was okay to dtd. Soo...turns out I managed to dtd on two of the days before ovulation. Didn't realise until I had ewcm and then got my temp spike.
> 
> Anyway I'm 7 DPO according to ff at the moment and driving myself crazy. Keep seeing symptoms. I took a test today and it was bfn too. Even if AF comes, I don't think I'll be too distraught but I think I secretly want to be pregnant...I kept checking for implantation bleeding lol.Click to expand...

Yes I am kind of wondering if I even ovulated since I can barely remember what it feels like lol but I literally suck at symptom spotting or im just not having any symptoms but I have had a cold since 1dpo so that's doesn't help that I have been sick lol

but im thinking at the most im 8dpo and have creamy cm I just went to bathroom and my underwear was 'wet' TMI lol I don't remember if that always happens during post ovulation/before af


----------



## shalana2010

NicaQ said:


> shalana2010 said:
> 
> 
> I tested today 7 or 8 dpo with fmu and bfn
> 
> I'm not sure when af is due since I got implanon removed August 27 BUT had a random period the week before August 20-26 THEN had small period after removal from August 30 to sept 1
> 
> I did opk and got a surge the 14th and 15th so hopefully I ovulated
> 
> According to ovia app my af is due Saturday 28th
> 
> I have no symptoms besides bloating I going to try my best not to test anymore!!! Lol :)
> 
> Good luck to all:)
> 
> It's really going to depend on your luteal phase length, if your OPKs were positive 14 and 15th, I would count 16th as ovulation and assume you have a 14 day luteal phase, but it could be anywhere from 12-16 and still be typical (ovulation can move around, luteal phase should stay the same length). So count 17 as 1 dpo, that would make Sept 30 as 14 dpo, with af due October 1st. Again, since this is the first cycle you've been tracking, you don't know your LP, but this would be my "educated" guess :DClick to expand...

Cool thanks! that was super helpful lol im was in wonderland guessing my DPO haha


----------



## Rach87

Well boo. Looks like its onto October testing for me. Af came a day early. :dohh:


----------



## Emski51

Sorry AF got you rach :hugs: fx next month is your month


----------



## Julesillini8

Yahoo! Congrats emski! I felt it for you last month, guess I was just a bit ahead of myself ;)
That's is so awesome, Yeay! See you in first tri!!!!


----------



## LilRu

Hi ladies, I'm new to posting and thought I had posted earlier today, but it looks like it did not show up..hmm. Well hopefully this works. 
Decided to join today after 7mo TTC. Been reading posts and what great support it has been. Here to give back! 

1. Congrats to all the Sept BFP! 

2. Question- AF due 9/27, tested today, 3 days early and got a BFN. First time in 7 mo TTC, I feel like it may really be it. A lot of nagging dull cramping, and tingling feeling down, and full bbs. Am I totally out with my BFN or do I still have a chance? Would love to hear some hopeful stories! Not sure exactly when I ovulated, me and DH were on vaca and didn't bother with the tests and temping. 

3. GL and Baby dust to all the ladies waiting to test this last week of Sept.


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, LilRu! I know you posted on the October page that's an extension of this one, maybe that's where the confusion came in? :) No worries though, I'll get you added to the front page! I can just put down today as testing date if you want, or the 27th? Whatever you'd like! Don't count yourself out just yet, plenty of women don't get their bfp until af due date or sometimes even after! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## LilRu

Turtle, that's so sweet! Thanks for the response. Let's put it in as Sept 27. I'm probably around 10 dpo, so still have a little bit of hope for the 27th. 
I'll keep u updated. :)


----------



## Turtle0630

LilRu, gotcha added to the front page! Yes, please keep us updated on how it goes, and good luck! This is a simply lovely group of ladies; I really hope this is your month and you get your bfp but if not, please feel free to come back to the October page to join us there! I love these ladies, they've helped me out a lot in this whole ttc process!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Soo sooooooo happy for you Emski! :thumbup:
May you be blessed with an easy pregnancy and happy baby! Congrats girl! :) :hug:


----------



## lolawnek

Hi!! Testing Friday if I can join! 

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi, lo and welcome! :hi: I've got you added, and good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies. So I was wondering your thoughts? Based on cm I think I ovulated between cd15 andcd17....I have 12 day luteal phase, which would mean af is due between Friday at the earliest and Sunday at the latest. I had some brown discharge spotting this morn when I wiped and again this afternoon. No cramping until this evening and even then not too bad. I have never spotted prior to my period unless it was the night right before or the day it came. Is it possible that this is implantation bleeding or do you think I am being over excited? I don't want to get my hopes up and be let down:cry:. I am guessing I am between 9 and 11 dpo....


----------



## kdmalk

I'm testing on the 28th, and I would love to be added. Thanks!


----------



## Kellya009

NoRi2014 said:


> Hi ladies. So I was wondering your thoughts? Based on cm I think I ovulated between cd15 andcd17....I have 12 day luteal phase, which would mean af is due between Friday at the earliest and Sunday at the latest. I had some brown discharge spotting this morn when I wiped and again this afternoon. No cramping until this evening and even then not too bad. I have never spotted prior to my period unless it was the night right before or the day it came. Is it possible that this is implantation bleeding or do you think I am being over excited? I don't want to get my hopes up and be let down:cry:. I am guessing I am between 9 and 11 dpo....

IB is most commonly 9dpo with the range being 6-12! You're right in there! Wait a few days and test :D. Fx'd!!


----------



## shalana2010

7dpo

Creamy cm! And heavy bbs not sore though and 

noticed bleeding gums when I brush teeth I pretty sure I didn't have bleeding gums before lol I just read somewhere that could be a symptom lol

I can't wait for tww to be over ugh lol


----------



## Emski51

Nori I had a small amount of bleeding 8dpo it was for only 2-3 hours around midday but I have heard it can last all day got my first faint bfp the evening of 10dpo so about 2 and a half days ish after the bleed so fx that it was ib that you were having !!

Thanks MnG :) ps I am rooting for all you ladies !!


----------



## Loobs

15DPO today, AF expected today. Feel like she is on the way x


----------



## Cookie1979

Shalana - I hear bleeding gums is a good sign, fingers crossed for you. x

Loobs - Hope your af doesn't come x

Nori - Hope it was IB x

Welcome lo! x

Well not much going on with me, temp is still up and higher than yesterday but not at its highest...boobs are sore but thats normal for me in the 2ww. Not really got anything else going on, my gut tells me I'm out this cycle!! I'm 11 dpo today, I only have one hpt so used a opk as I read if its positive then it could mean pregnancy, but it was very very negative.

xx


----------



## Turtle0630

kdmalk said:


> I'm testing on the 28th, and I would love to be added. Thanks!

Hi! Got you added, and good luck!!! FX for you! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Nori, sounds like it could be IB to me, you're at the perfect time for it! :)

Shalana, I've heard that bleeding gums are a good sign too for some reason, good luck! 

Cookie, your chart is looking good, don't count yourself out yet! I sure hope that :witch: stays away!

Loobs, I hope she stays away for you too! She just can't seem to understand that we don't want her flying in anymore! ;)


----------



## Cookie1979

Thanks Turtle!! Going to try not to think about it, I'm preparing for a 26.2 mile walk on Saturday night to raise money for research into Ovarian Cancer as I lost my Mum to it, so I'm going to but it on a back burner and try not to think about it (I'm sure I won't manage to put it out of my head completely). I'll test on Sunday/Monday but will try and just see if my af arrives (in 15 months I've never managed to get to my af arriving without testing first). 

You ladies are all so nice, I'm glad I joined you xxx


----------



## kdmalk

10dpo today. Had some cramping at 8 and 9dpo with no spotting. I typically don't get cramps until day 2 of AF, so I am hoping this is a good sign. It's our first month ttc, so I feel like everything is a symptom. I know it is unlikely to get a BFP on the first month ever, but I FEEL pregnant. I hope I am not just tricking myself. I have noticed that I have been super hot the past few days, which isn't like me. I'm always cold. I am also feeling tired a lot and going to bed pretty early most nights. But this started at like 4dpo, so I think I am just stressing about it so much I am making myself exhausted. We will see. AF is due on Sunday, so I am going to test that morning. Wish me luck!


----------



## melewen

kdmalk said:


> 10dpo today. Had some cramping at 8 and 9dpo with no spotting. I typically don't get cramps until day 2 of AF, so I am hoping this is a good sign. It's our first month ttc, so I feel like everything is a symptom. I know it is unlikely to get a BFP on the first month ever, but I FEEL pregnant. I hope I am not just tricking myself. I have noticed that I have been super hot the past few days, which isn't like me. I'm always cold. I am also feeling tired a lot and going to bed pretty early most nights. But this started at like 4dpo, so I think I am just stressing about it so much I am making myself exhausted. We will see. AF is due on Sunday, so I am going to test that morning. Wish me luck!

Good luck!! Fx for you. Honestly we think we got pg on the first cycle - I was super hot too and had cramps at 6 dpo and tons of twinges - and I was late but AF turned up. Doc says it was most likely pg. so just because it's your first month that doesn't mean anything! When are you testing?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Fx'd for everyone! I've had such a busy and sucky week at work I can't wait for it to be over. 
I haven't been able to keep up with all the posts but I'm praying for sticky beans for everyone :dust:


----------



## kdmalk

Melewen, I am testing on Sunday (28th). Getting super anxious!!!


----------



## Kellya009

kdmalk said:


> 10dpo today. Had some cramping at 8 and 9dpo with no spotting. I typically don't get cramps until day 2 of AF, so I am hoping this is a good sign. It's our first month ttc, so I feel like everything is a symptom. I know it is unlikely to get a BFP on the first month ever, but I FEEL pregnant. I hope I am not just tricking myself. I have noticed that I have been super hot the past few days, which isn't like me. I'm always cold. I am also feeling tired a lot and going to bed pretty early most nights. But this started at like 4dpo, so I think I am just stressing about it so much I am making myself exhausted. We will see. AF is due on Sunday, so I am going to test that morning. Wish me luck!

We got pregnant our first month both times. It is possible! Hope this TTC journey is short for you!! Good luck holding out to test ;)


----------



## misspriss

Kellya009 said:


> kdmalk said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo today. Had some cramping at 8 and 9dpo with no spotting. I typically don't get cramps until day 2 of AF, so I am hoping this is a good sign. It's our first month ttc, so I feel like everything is a symptom. I know it is unlikely to get a BFP on the first month ever, but I FEEL pregnant. I hope I am not just tricking myself. I have noticed that I have been super hot the past few days, which isn't like me. I'm always cold. I am also feeling tired a lot and going to bed pretty early most nights. But this started at like 4dpo, so I think I am just stressing about it so much I am making myself exhausted. We will see. AF is due on Sunday, so I am going to test that morning. Wish me luck!
> 
> We got pregnant our first month both times. It is possible! Hope this TTC journey is short for you!! Good luck holding out to test ;)Click to expand...

We got pregnant our first month of _actively_ TTC both times (although both were preceded by a month of NTNP). It does happen! I wish you the best.


----------



## MnGmakes3

misspriss said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kdmalk said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo today. Had some cramping at 8 and 9dpo with no spotting. I typically don't get cramps until day 2 of AF, so I am hoping this is a good sign. It's our first month ttc, so I feel like everything is a symptom. I know it is unlikely to get a BFP on the first month ever, but I FEEL pregnant. I hope I am not just tricking myself. I have noticed that I have been super hot the past few days, which isn't like me. I'm always cold. I am also feeling tired a lot and going to bed pretty early most nights. But this started at like 4dpo, so I think I am just stressing about it so much I am making myself exhausted. We will see. AF is due on Sunday, so I am going to test that morning. Wish me luck!
> 
> We got pregnant our first month both times. It is possible! Hope this TTC journey is short for you!! Good luck holding out to test ;)Click to expand...
> 
> We got pregnant our first month of _actively_ TTC both times (although both were preceded by a month of NTNP). It does happen! I wish you the best.Click to expand...

That's some luck! I'm jealous!


----------



## NoRi2014

Well ladies, I am out and it def was not implantation bleeding.:cry: AF arrived in full force this afternoon. Thank you for all the support!!!!! This was a short [email protected] days.....So, we were obviously off on O date, although it just leaves me confused...I based it on CM this month trying to take a break from the OPK's and stressing over those. Guess it's back to the POAS for October!!!:growlmad: Good luck to the ladies that are left this month. I am feeling very bummed.


----------



## MnGmakes3

So sorry Nori! Come join us in October! :)

I'm taking a break this cycle from everything including OPKs. Hoping for good results.


----------



## Turtle0630

Nori so sorry! I agree with MnG, come join us in the October thread. For what it's worth, you might not have calculated O day wrong after all, you might have just had a shorter lp this cycle. I knew theoretically it should remain the same each month but so far mine hasn't...I had 13 days, then 7 (!!!) days, then 12 days. I know that doesn't exactly help but if that makes you feel any less confused... :Hugs:


----------



## NicaQ

Well tested today, and BFN. After the test dried (I know I'm bad), I went back and think I can see a slight faint gray line if I get the light to catch it just right. Here's the original pic before I went back:

[URL=https://s1035.photobucket.com/user/NicaQ76/media/90BD230B-10C9-48D2-81AD-3A019AD690E6_zpseb8vfhwp.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a436/NicaQ76/90BD230B-10C9-48D2-81AD-3A019AD690E6_zpseb8vfhwp.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

My friend's tweak of that pic: 
[URL=https://s1035.photobucket.com/user/NicaQ76/media/8267E731-3CD2-4B45-9C26-0A1887F392CA_zpswprpzj8q.png.html][IMG]https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a436/NicaQ76/8267E731-3CD2-4B45-9C26-0A1887F392CA_zpswprpzj8q.png[/URL][/IMG]

Here's a tweaked pic of the pic I took after it dried:

[URL=https://s1035.photobucket.com/user/NicaQ76/media/AD0858C8-C3B9-4A50-A207-9A84789E7AAD_zpsffn6achi.png.html][IMG]https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a436/NicaQ76/AD0858C8-C3B9-4A50-A207-9A84789E7AAD_zpsffn6achi.png[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## shalana2010

NicaQ said:


> Well tested today, and BFN. After the test dried (I know I'm bad), I went back and think I can see a slight faint gray line if I get the light to catch it just right. Here's the original pic before I went back:
> 
> [URL=https://s1035.photobucket.com/user/NicaQ76/media/90BD230B-10C9-48D2-81AD-3A019AD690E6_zpseb8vfhwp.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a436/NicaQ76/90BD230B-10C9-48D2-81AD-3A019AD690E6_zpseb8vfhwp.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> My friend's tweak of that pic:
> [URL=https://s1035.photobucket.com/user/NicaQ76/media/8267E731-3CD2-4B45-9C26-0A1887F392CA_zpswprpzj8q.png.html][IMG]https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a436/NicaQ76/8267E731-3CD2-4B45-9C26-0A1887F392CA_zpswprpzj8q.png[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Here's a tweaked pic of the pic I took after it dried:
> 
> [URL=https://s1035.photobucket.com/user/NicaQ76/media/AD0858C8-C3B9-4A50-A207-9A84789E7AAD_zpsffn6achi.png.html][IMG]https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a436/NicaQ76/AD0858C8-C3B9-4A50-A207-9A84789E7AAD_zpsffn6achi.png[/URL][/IMG]




Ohhhh hope it get darker!! I can see it!!:thumbup:

How many dpo are u??


----------



## Turtle0630

I can see that too! I hope it turns pink, and darker! Good luck!


----------



## NicaQ

I'm 10 dpo today, testing again Saturday, if it is something, want to give it 48 hours to double


----------



## misspriss

Sorry Nori!

Nica, my 10dpo test was a real squinter on a FRER, hope yours is darker Saturday!


----------



## Nikoru0111

So I was due to test October 6th and was part of the October group... but since I'm not very patient I tested on 7dpo and also today at 9dpo...so this happened...

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/3E2F1E0F-D092-4656-B88C-6B7B5B1E6B07.jpg

Is there a thread for June babies? I know it is really early and MC is very possible in the first trimester but I cant help but get excited. I was WTT until Jan, I came off the pill because last time it took 4 months for my periods to return. I didn't understand charting for birth control well enough when I first started charting a few weeks ago (I assumed if your CM was creamy or sticky then you werent in the fertile window)...Anyway me and Hubby are really happy and excited.


----------



## kdmalk

Congrats! Very exciting!


----------



## Turtle0630

Nikoru, congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Mind if I add you to the front page for testing today so I can put you in as a bfp? ;)


----------



## Nikoru0111

Turtle0630 said:


> Nikoru, congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Mind if I add you to the front page for testing today so I can put you in as a bfp? ;)

Yeah I guess you can take me off the October one, or you can just put me as BFP on there as well as really I should have waited until I was 18 days with a high temp.

I think I know how I feel about it now, I think If I was honest with myself I was hoping for a BFP as soon as I knew there was a possibility...I think I wouldnt have been so eager to test if I wasn't excited. Plus I was there searching for implantation bleeding and stuff haha. I still cant believe it but also im starting to get scared because it is so early. I know the chance of MC is much higher in the early days and there are probably a lot of people that dont realise they are prgnant because they miscarry early. Oh god...im turning into a psycho already...


----------



## misspriss

Congrats Nikoru!!!


----------



## Kellya009

Nikoru0111 said:


> So I was due to test October 6th and was part of the October group... but since I'm not very patient I tested on 7dpo and also today at 9dpo...so this happened...
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh304/nikorusama/Mobile%20Uploads/3E2F1E0F-D092-4656-B88C-6B7B5B1E6B07.jpg
> 
> Is there a thread for June babies? I know it is really early and MC is very possible in the first trimester but I cant help but get excited. I was WTT until Jan, I came off the pill because last time it took 4 months for my periods to return. I didn't understand charting for birth control well enough when I first started charting a few weeks ago (I assumed if your CM was creamy or sticky then you werent in the fertile window)...Anyway me and Hubby are really happy and excited.

Wow what an early BFP! That's so exciting! Congrats :). I will probably have a June baby too being due May 28 :)


----------



## Cookie1979

Congrats Nikoru xxx

My temp went down a bit today, think that's the start of it going down ready for af monday. I believed I was out but still feel disappointed x


----------



## Emski51

Congrats nikoru I did an online calculator thing and my expected due date is June !

Nori sorry AF got you:hugs: fx October is your month


----------



## Bing28

Congrats nik. Wishing you a H&H 9 months. 

Sorry AF got you nori. Come and join us in October! 

MnG - I have stopped charting this cycle too and finding it so much more relaxing! No more stressing out if I need to pee in the middle of the night and worrying it will affect my temp! :haha: Not sure if I'm going to give up the OPKs just yet though. I only have 3 sticks left so may use them and just not buy any more. 

Cookie - FX'd AF stays away for you. 

Nica - I got a faint grey line on every ic I did, so FX'd you have better luck than me and yours turns pink and darker! 

Xx


----------



## Loobs

The witch has landed. A record 35 day cycle for me - longest since I stopped BCP 18 months ago! 

Good luck to anyone still going for September - I'm off to October x


----------



## Nikoru0111

Thanks Bing! 

Sorry to hear that loobs...let's hope October is the month for you!


----------



## Cookie1979

Sorry to hear that Loobs x


----------



## 1Atalanta

Aaas sorry loobs! Let's get it in October!


Still no af for me, at this point it would be a relief to start my period, I feel like I'm in such no mans land, and I can't start hoping again until my cycle reboots. :( :(


----------



## caringo

Congrats Nikoru! :happydance:

Sorry to those that got AF! And sorry for AF not showing, Atalanta - I know how that feels! Good luck in October!

AFM - not sure what to think. Temp dipped today (13dpo) but not below the coverline, plus I took it almost two hours early. So, it could be standard fluctuation or AF on her way :shrug: Tested yesterday and BFN. Not sure if I'll test again or wait for AF to show. Feeling something going on down in my pelvis/uterus area, not really cramps, but not sure it's good. Ugh.


----------



## NoRi2014

congrats Nikoru! . Nica-fx that line gets darker!


----------



## zaycain

So I am scheduled to test for Monday but I couldn't wait. My symptoms seemed so obvious that I couldn't take it any more. So I tested. BFP! 

Freaking out a little bit right now. I thought we were going to have a hard time getting pregnant due to endometriosis. Eek!


----------



## Turtle0630

Zaycain, congrats!!! So happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'll get your bfp added to the front page, yay!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Caringo, probably just bc you took it early! I had another bfn this morning but I keep checking every few days bc no af. I def need to invest in some test strips for the next round!


----------



## Nikoru0111

Congrats zaycain! Due date?!


----------



## misspriss

zaycain said:


> So I am scheduled to test for Monday but I couldn't wait. My symptoms seemed so obvious that I couldn't take it any more. So I tested. BFP!
> 
> Freaking out a little bit right now. I thought we were going to have a hard time getting pregnant due to endometriosis. Eek!

Congrats!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats Nikoru and zaycain!!


----------



## Kellya009

Congrats to the new BFPs!!


----------



## nflores77

Congrats to all the BFP :dance:

for those of you that are still waiting ... good luck ladies!!!

for those of you that the :witch: got... :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Cookie1979

Congrats Zaycain, good to hear the endo hasn't caused you problems with getting pregnant.

Caringo - likely was lower due to taking it earlier. See what tomorrow's temp brings. Mine was down today so not feeling hopeful. 

Sorry to all those that have had af and sorry if I've missed anyone getting a bfp, by the time I type I can't remember what I've read on the previous page lol xx


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Zay! H&H 9 months! Xx


----------



## zaycain

Nikoru0111 said:


> Congrats zaycain! Due date?!

June 6th! You have a June baby too?

Thanks everyone for the support. Many prayers and luck to those still testing!


----------



## shalana2010

9dpo and bfn I know it's still early ugh I can't wait for the wait to be over lol 

Has anyone noticed being extra sleepy on an implantation day?


----------



## kdmalk

I caved and took a test when I woke up this morning. BFN. And I mean that window could not have been any more blank if it tried. Ugh. Feeling so discouraged. I thought I was having really promising symptoms. 11dpo today. Using FRER. Started cramping at 8dpo, so if that was implantation, not sure if it would show up on the test yet. Af still not due for a couple more days. Guess I'll retest that morning. Is there any hope for me?!!


----------



## Nikoru0111

zaycain said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats zaycain! Due date?!
> 
> June 6th! You have a June baby too?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support. Many prayers and luck to those still testing!Click to expand...

I believe so. June 10th apparently. I started to get worried though as I tested again today and my line is still just as faint and I was convinced it would be nice and dark today :cry:

I'm just so worried. I heard that 50-60% of first time pregs end up as chemical pregnancies and I just so badly want this to be sticky.


----------



## NicaQ

Tested again today BFN :( tweaks pull color in the same spots, with a teensy bit in the middle. I think I'm out. It's 11 dpo, and temp is still high when it dipped last cycle at 10 dpo, so I'm confused and frustrated and just GRRRR! :D


----------



## Cookie1979

NicaQ- you still have time to get your bfp. X

I'm 13 dpo and my temp went down again so I think it's safe to say my af will arrive Monday. Next cycle we are going to try Pre-seed and SMEP, knowing we are going to do something different gives me hope.

X


----------



## drjo718

Can someone please tell me what SMEP means?


----------



## jumpingo

drjo718 said:


> Can someone please tell me what SMEP means?

basically having sex every other day and using OPKs from CD8 and then when you get a positive OPK, you have sex 3 days in a row, skip one day, and then have sex one more day. it's supposed to cover all your bases:thumbup:

this site has more info: https://spermmeetseggplan.com/


----------



## Turtle0630

Cookie, I forgot to tell you good luck on your walk tonight! That's such a long ways to go, that's walking a marathon, isn't it? Super impressive! And for such a good cause! I hope it goes great for you! :)


----------



## LilRu

AF came this morning :( so disappointed
Turtle please put me down for Oct 23 testing

Jumpingo, thanks for the smep explanation and link. Good info!


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

9pdo for me today, had a brown cm which is not sure is an implantation bleed or the start of af &#128542; the wait is just so hard!!!! I want to test daily but I know I shouldn't, i have a busy day tomorrow so hopefully I can hold out until Monday - that is if af doesn't show before then! X


----------



## NicaQ

Temp drop at coverline :(


----------



## kdmalk

Thought I was out. Idk. If you don't see it, say so. But I see it. Hubby swears he sees nothing. About half my friends say they can see it and the other half tell me I am making things up. lol. Anybody care to chime in?

This wasn't as dark at 10 mins, but I took this picture at about 2 hours because you can see it better. It's pink in person.
 



Attached Files:







test2hours.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 15









test2.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 17









negative2.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I personally don't see it :( fx's for you though!! Keep us updated!! X


----------



## kdmalk

I appreciate you being honest! I took another one just now and can see a faint line on that one too. Hope I haven't gone off the deep end. Hubby is bringing home more tests, including a digital tonight. I'll test again tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







secondtest.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Kellya009

kdmalk said:


> Thought I was out. Idk. If you don't see it, say so. But I see it. Hubby swears he sees nothing. About half my friends say they can see it and the other half tell me I am making things up. lol. Anybody care to chime in?
> 
> This wasn't as dark at 10 mins, but I took this picture at about 2 hours because you can see it better. It's pink in person.

I see it. Test again in the next few days :D


----------



## Kellya009

kdmalk said:


> I appreciate you being honest! I took another one just now and can see a faint line on that one too. Hope I haven't gone off the deep end. Hubby is bringing home more tests, including a digital tonight. I'll test again tomorrow.

Even more so on the second one. It's there.


----------



## misspriss

I see it, on both. It looks like my early tests (much easier to see when dried). Hope they get darker and you get an obvious BFP right away soon!

I got a super squinter at 10dpo, and then at 11 I thought it was "obvious" (it was to the experienced POAS addicts online!) but DH still swore he could hardly see it. I sent him a picture of the digital a couple days later (and a darker FRER) and asked if he could see it then. He was thinking because the lines were faint we didn't know if we were pregnant or not...silly guy.


----------



## kdmalk

Trying not to get so excited because I'm cramping a bit and panicking thinking AF will show any second. If they weren't such squinters, I would feel better. ugh.


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

I see it on the second test &#128516; I've been bleeding today but light brown cm. not sure if I'm out yet or not :( x


----------



## kdmalk

bubble, how many dpo?


----------



## BubbleOnBoard

10dpo today but I really think this is the start of AF &#55357;&#56877; I do have an upset stomach too but trying not to look into anything as I'm certain tomorrow will be a full blown AF &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


----------



## caringo

I'm joining the Oct thread as AF showed right on time today.


----------



## Turtle0630

Kdmalk, I see it!!! Good luck, I hope it gets darker soon! Yay!!!


----------



## kdmalk

No AF yet!!! Testing again first thing tomorrow. :)


----------



## drjo718

Kd I see lines on both but they don't look pink to me. Can't wait to see your next test!


----------



## Cookie1979

Good luck kd.

I'm joining the October thread too, as woke up to af which is right on time. Am focusing on a positive, it's my shortest cycle at 31 days which is fab!! X


----------



## NicaQ

CD 35, af is due sometime today, but not really anything yet, only gas cramps (tmi!), I tested Friday, another BFN. My temp dropped to coverline Saturday, and .1 below it yesterday. Just confused because no PMS (I get super bad PMS!). Ready to be done with cycle or BFP! :D


----------



## Emski51

Finger Crossed Nica that :witch: stays away today !!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi girls!
I've had a very busy weekend here and been stalking you since I jumped to the October thread but I wanted to wish you all good luck!

Praying for lots of sticky beans! :dust:


----------



## kdmalk

a :bfp:!!!!! woohoooooooo!!!!!!!

I thought I was crazy when I nearly cried over some cheese last weekend. So glad I have a valid reason now. lol
 



Attached Files:







yayyy.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MamaBee413

Congrats KD!!!!! It is so good to see these positives flowing in! Have a H & 9 months ;)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats KD! How exciting! H&H 9 months! &#9786;


----------



## Julesillini8

Congrats kd! Exciting!


----------



## Turtle0630

Kd, I got it added to the front page! Congrats!!! So happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## Emski51

Congrats KD !!!! H & H 9 Months :happydance:


----------



## Mintastic

Hi ladies - just popping back in from 1st tri.
Yay Emski!!! H&H9!!!

And congrats to the other Sept BFPs!

Good luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow (I hope the witch stays away Nica!!) and to everyone trying again for October.

What is the Oct thread called so I can peek in sometime?


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi Mint! Thanks for popping in every once in awhile to check in, I love it! Here's the October thread, thanks for asking! :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2231669-october-testing-party-cont-mid-end-sept-thread-join-me.html


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ladies - congrats on the new BFP's! I think theres been 3 since I was around last.

AFM I believe mine is a chemical. I started having some bleeding on Saturday and took another digi today. It still said Pregnant 1-2 and should have changed to 2-3 by now. No signs or symptoms of pregnancy. I'm just waiting for AF to come full on now. I dont think I'll be testing in Oct because I think I'll miss that whole month, but I'll join the Oct thread to keep up with everyone's stories!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mintastic said:


> Hi ladies - just popping back in from 1st tri.
> Yay Emski!!! H&H9!!!
> 
> And congrats to the other Sept BFPs!
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow (I hope the witch stays away Nica!!) and to everyone trying again for October.
> 
> What is the Oct thread called so I can peek in sometime?


Mint- I never got to congratulate you! Congrats girl! I hope you and baby are doing great!! &#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Turtle0630

Kozmik, I'm so sorry! :hugs: I really hope everything is ok and the bean remains sticky. Please keep us posted!


----------



## caringo

Congrats kd!! :flower:

Oh no, hope it's not a chemical kozmik! :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Fxd for you Kozmik!


----------



## Bing28

Congratulations kd! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! 

FX'd everything is okay kosmik! :hugs: 

Mint - :wave: nice to hear from you. I hope everything is good for you, baby and hubby! 

GL to everyone else left to test in sept. Xx


----------



## Emski51

Oh no I am really sorry Kozmik fx that everything is OK :hug:


----------



## Julesillini8

Oh no Kosmik, hugs! but you know, some are just late bloomers and have slow rising hcg in the beginning, but pick up with time. Hope that's the case.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks ladies for all your encouragement. I read into those digi tests a little and theres a lot of people saying they dont give out correct results. So, I decided to make an appointment. I am waiting for the clinic to call me back with their available times. I am hoping they will do HCG testing to give me some clear answers, but I dont know if they will. Last time I asked they said they dont do that. I am trying a new clinic/MD this time though.

EDIT: I'll be going in Thurs at 8 a.m.


----------



## Mintastic

Fx for you Kozmik.
Still bleeding or did it stop?


----------



## Kellya009

Hope everything is ok kozmik. I've been bleeding on and off too so I know how you feel. I had an hcg test yesterday and doing another one in a few days.


----------



## sengland

Hey ladies :)

I haven't been on in a while again, Sept is a busy month!
So sorry for all the ladies that are out :( but I am excited to see so many bfps as well!!

Afm, well I can't believe I get to say this but I got a faint + on a wondfo last night, then two darker with fmu this morning and confirmed with a clear dark bfp on frer when I got to work this morning (2nd morning urine). I'm in so much shock it feels like I made it up in my head lol! Praying it sticks! AF wasn't due til tomorrow.


----------



## MamaBee413

Sengland, that's wonderful news! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Congrats sengland! :)


----------



## NicaQ

AF showed.


----------



## MamaBee413

Boo on that :witch: NicaQ


----------



## Turtle0630

Sengland, congrats!!!! So excited for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Can I change you on the front page yet, or do you want me to wait another day or two? :)


----------



## jumpingo

NicaQ said:


> AF showed.

BOOOoooo:trouble:


----------



## Julesillini8

NicaQ said:


> AF showed.

Aw crap. Maybe you'll get the little pumpkin in October, fitting no? 
Hang in there Hun, and best wishes in oct!


----------



## Kellya009

Sengland huge congrats!!


----------



## Nikoru0111

jumpingo how are you going? Any BFPs yet?


----------



## jumpingo

Nikoru0111 said:


> jumpingo how are you going? Any BFPs yet?

all negatives:nope:

there's still a chance, though:thumbup:

had a 13 day LP in august, and the last 2 months AF has come the day my temp goes below the coverline, so if my temp doesn't drop on thursday, could be a really good thing. still hoping...
 



Attached Files:







Sept CD27 FF chart.jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nikoru0111

jumpingo said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> jumpingo how are you going? Any BFPs yet?
> 
> all negatives:nope:
> 
> there's still a chance, though:thumbup:
> 
> had a 13 day LP in july, and the last 2 months AF has come the day my temp goes below the coverline, so if my temp doesn't drop on thursday, could be a really good thing. still hoping...Click to expand...

Ah I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Keep me updated! Are you using American brand pregnancy tests or Japanese? I found that p-check was the best out of the 3 or 4 available in Japan. The line is more obvious. They all have the se sensitivity though apparently.


----------



## jumpingo

Nikoru0111 said:


> Ah I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Keep me updated! Are you using American brand pregnancy tests or Japanese? I found that p-check was the best out of the 3 or 4 available in Japan. The line is more obvious. They all have the se sensitivity though apparently.

thanks:hugs:

i am using wondfo test strips that i bought online. i did look the other day at the drugstore off base to compare options and prices, but they didn't have any! (or, at least, i couldn't find them:shrug:) otherwise, i have american tests. i have a couple pink dye FRERs and a digital that i plan to use to confirm, if the wondfos ever give me anything more than their current stark white:roll::haha:


----------



## Bing28

Sengland - I'm so excited for you! Congratulations! H&H 9 months! 

Nica - sorry AF got you. FX'd October is your month. 

Xx


----------



## Nikoru0111

jumpingo said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> Ah I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Keep me updated! Are you using American brand pregnancy tests or Japanese? I found that p-check was the best out of the 3 or 4 available in Japan. The line is more obvious. They all have the se sensitivity though apparently.
> 
> thanks:hugs:
> 
> i am using wondfo test strips that i bought online. i did look the other day at the drugstore off base to compare options and prices, but they didn't have any! (or, at least, i couldn't find them:shrug:) otherwise, i have american tests. i have a couple pink dye FRERs and a digital that i plan to use to confirm, if the wondfos ever give me anything more than their current stark white:roll::haha:Click to expand...

I have nearly gone past the tests on several occasions because they are so well hidden amongst products. They are usually by the "napkin" section haha. Some people on here have said that the bought tests are more sensitive or at least show the line better than try wondfo. Also have you tried waiting until it dries before throwing it away? Again it looks clearer when dry. Still hoping for you!


----------



## Emski51

Congrats Sengland h & h 9 months :happydance:

Sorry af got you Nica fx that October is your month !!!! :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

Nikoru0111 said:


> I have nearly gone past the tests on several occasions because they are so well hidden amongst products. They are usually by the "napkin" section haha. Some people on here have said that the bought tests are more sensitive or at least show the line better than try wondfo. Also have you tried waiting until it dries before throwing it away? Again it looks clearer when dry. Still hoping for you!

i went through that aisle about three times, stopping to search if they were hidden, but no luck:haha:

i haven't waited for them to dry...:dohh: i did with my OPKs, but not with the HPTs. if my temp stays high tomorrow, will test again and let it dry too. and if it's still high on thursday, might break out the FRER:thumbup:


----------



## Nikoru0111

jumpingo said:


> i went through that aisle about three times, stopping to search if they were hidden, but no luck:haha:
> 
> i haven't waited for them to dry...:dohh: i did with my OPKs, but not with the HPTs. if my temp stays high tomorrow, will test again and let it dry too. and if it's still high on thursday, might break out the FRER:thumbup:

Good luck!! I think the American brand ones on your base will be better than the Japanese ones anyway. I mean I'm glad I tried 3 brands because the clear blue was rubbish. It was like the most basic clear blue you could possibly imagine and the do-test was rubbish too! (That was the one I used first at 7dpo but did another at 9dpo and that didn't show up as much as the p-check taken on the same day). The only other brand is check-one and I didn't try that one since it didn't seem so common. I eventually found a digital p-check but that was pretty basic too. Would have liked to try the clear blue with the dating...maybe I might order some from the internet. Sigh don't tell hubby...he thinks I'm crazy for keeping testing but I just can't help myself. It's the only way I can tell it's progressing.


----------



## jumpingo

Nikoru0111 said:


> Sigh don't tell hubby...he thinks I'm crazy for keeping testing but I just can't help myself. It's the only way I can tell it's progressing.

haha, definitely no judgement here! i've tested 4 out of the last 5 days:shhh: last month i told my husband when i did, but this month haven't, so he'll come home, give me that look and say, "did you test again?!"[-X he totally thinks i'm crazy. probably right, but that's beside the point!:haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats Segland! And good luck to all those left! :)


----------



## misspriss

Sengland Congrats!

Nica sorry the :witch: showed :hugs:


----------



## zaycain

NicaQ said:


> AF showed.

:( Sorry girl.. what a rollercoaster. :hugs:


----------



## zaycain

Nikoru0111 said:


> zaycain said:
> 
> 
> I believe so. June 10th apparently. I started to get worried though as I tested again today and my line is still just as faint and I was convinced it would be nice and dark today :cry:
> 
> I'm just so worried. I heard that 50-60% of first time pregs end up as chemical pregnancies and I just so badly want this to be sticky.
> 
> Hi Nikoru, How are you feeling? I haven't tested again to see if it's darker, but I have felt every moment of this pregnancy since two days after conception. (Arguably even before that because I went to the doctor because my ovulation pain was so constant that I thought I might have cysts).
> 
> Anyway.. thinking about you and hoping you aren't freaking out too much!
> 
> ZClick to expand...


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats Sengland!!!!

Sorry for AF Nica...


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks ladies for your encouragement and support!
Bleeding continues, but it is still very dark, old blood. However, the preg tests are gradually getting lighter and lighter, todays was barely there. Just kind of waiting for AF to start; wish it would hurry up so I can move on to next cycle. 
Apt Thurs morning. Hoping they will do the HCG tests. 

Congrats on the new BFP Sengland!!


----------



## Nikoru0111

zaycain said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaycain said:
> 
> 
> I believe so. June 10th apparently. I started to get worried though as I tested again today and my line is still just as faint and I was convinced it would be nice and dark today :cry:
> 
> I'm just so worried. I heard that 50-60% of first time pregs end up as chemical pregnancies and I just so badly want this to be sticky.
> 
> Hi Nikoru, How are you feeling? I haven't tested again to see if it's darker, but I have felt every moment of this pregnancy since two days after conception. (Arguably even before that because I went to the doctor because my ovulation pain was so constant that I thought I might have cysts).
> 
> Anyway.. thinking about you and hoping you aren't freaking out too much!
> 
> ZClick to expand...
> 
> Well today I'm 14dpo and tomorrow should be the day of my missed period. I have taken a test on every day since my BFP and the lines have been getting darker, still none as dark as the control but it seems similar to some other people. I had a little panic about it being ectopic but honestly it is probably just trapped wind. I seem to be getting it all over my abdomen at different times in the day, worse in the evening. I have IBS and I heard when you are pregnant the gas gets worse and I have felt similar types of pain before. Thank you so much for asking about me!
> 
> My first day of Japanese language school starts today so it will be a welcome distraction for the 2 weeks before I get my first appointment and scan.
> 
> Wishing H&H 9 months to everyone!Click to expand...


----------



## Emski51

Kozmik I am really sorry your having to go through this sending loads of :hugs: and my thoughts are with you xxxxxx


----------

